# You ALL give me strength!!! IVF this summer!!!



## mrshanna

Hi ladies! DH and I are scheduled with my FS in exactly one week to come up with our IVF game plan. It has been a long and painful road to get to this point. After finding out that both of my tubes are blocked in Dec 2011 I sank into a horrible depression. I managed to convince myself that being a Mom is just not meant to be for me. That I should just give up and move on with my life. Eventually, though, I realized that being a Mom is ALL i want.

Reading all of your stories and posts has reminded me that I am far from being alone! You are all so strong and brave and I commend all of you!!! If anyone would like to share this journey with me, both the smiles and the tears, I would welcome some friends who know what I'm going through!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi! I've been TTC for almost 3 years now. Went through IVF in jan and finally got my first ever BFP but sadly lost the baby at 11 weeks. I'm now trying to find the strength to go through round 2 of IVF this summer. Would be great to share the journey!


----------



## mrshanna

Hello highhopes! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I can't imagine how devastated you were. I'm trying so hard to not get too excited yet, but at the same time feel like it is silly to go into this already thinking negatively. My DH, on the other hand, is crazy optimistic!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Had my final scan today to confirm there was no tissue left in my uterus. Felt really sad but at least we can start to look forward to the next cycle now.

U shud be thinking positively - it can work! Going through it once has given me a lot of hope for the second cycle. I was too scared to get excited the first time - didnt want to get my hopes up. But now that I've seen it work firsthand I genuinely do believe I will have a baby one day. So in going to try to be really positive for my next cycle.

Going back to see the consultant tomorrow to review the first cycle and discuss the next steps - quite excited about that!

Have u had all ure appointments now? Do u have a rough start date?


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

If it's ok I might join u both! :flower: 

I think we've maybe crossed paths before highhopes (I recognise your name). So sorry to hear that you miscarried - it must be so so difficult especially after going through IVF and getting to 11 weeks, but glad you're feeling optimistic about the next cycle. 

My husband and I have finally reached the top of the IVF waiting list after TTC since Jan 2010. We have our first appt for blood tests/amh levels next Tuesday and will find out then when we actually start - reckon it will be May as we have been invited to an info evening at the hospital mid-May where they will go through the whole process of IVF including the drugs, appts, worries/concerns etc.

I'm quite excited, but like you, mrshanna, I don't want to get my hopes up too much!

Would be good to share the journey with others going through the same thing. xx


----------



## jack79

highhopes just noticed you posted in a thread I started yest.... :) i'm a teacher too!


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi jack, glad u are joining us, the more the merrier! That's so exciting going to the information evening...you are about to start an amazing journey! It's such a roller coaster but totally worth it when you see that BFP at the end, all the pain and mood swings and discomfort melts away! Totally understand not wanting to get your hopes up too much, u do still have to be realistic about it...but stay positive too. I just want the next few months to hurry past so I can start the journey again!

Having said all that, I'm petrified of needles lol! My DH had to administer ALL the shots and I couldn't even look at the needles!!!

Ooo another teacher! What age do u teach? I teach primary.


----------



## mrshanna

Highhopes you definitely have a great attitude about it. I think that's the key for all of us making it through this process. Do the doctors have any idea what went wrong for you? If so, hopefully they can take measures to prevent it for your next cycle. Since you conceived the first time, I have no doubt you will do so again!!!

I've had loads of bloodwork and tests over the last couple of years. DH as well. Our insurance doesn't cover anything so we have already wracked up about $8000 in bills we are paying off. We are both healthy as could be...except my tubes. 

Hi there Jack! It sounds like you are about to hit the really exciting stage! I have an appointment next week to decide an official plan. We will likely start our cycle in mid June. I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

They don't do any tests until you've had 3 miscarriages! So no idea what went wrong. Baby looked beautiful on the scan I saw. Will never forget that image.

Got my review appointment today - so excited! Feels like we are finally moving forward again after the horrors of the past month. I even dreamt about it last night lol! Unfortunately we only get one cycle on the NHS so we will be paying for this next one.


----------



## jack79

Good luck with your appt today highhopes -its funny as I dreamt about my upcoming appt last night too!! It was a stressy dream that I was going to miss the appt, was glad to wake up!!

I teach primary too :) on hols just now. Back to school on monday...

I'm scared of needles too haha! I have to lie down when getting blood tests otherwise I faint! I just started acupuncture last week and am finding the needles very sore but feel very relaxed after...trying to decide if the stress/pain of the needles is counterbalanced by relaxation?! 

What a shame you have to pay so much for all the tests you have done mrshanna. Where I live you get 2 free cycles then pay for anymore you need...

xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah mine wasn't a fun dream either! What a coincidence eh?!

I go back on Monday too. Dreading it because I haven't been in since the miscarriage so it will be tough - it has been nearly a month now because of the Easter hols!

I did consider acupuncture with my first round of ivf but decided it was too many needles! Will ask the consultant about it today and see what he says about whether it helps. Know there is lots of evidence out there to suggest it does!


----------



## jack79

I had an acupuncture session today. I always close my eyes but obviously still feel the needles. It does definitely relax me, whether it does anything else who knows! Hopefully! 

I'm with you on the going back to school dread! Sure it won't be as bad as we both think though! X


----------



## highhopes2013

So I had my ivf review consultation today. Amazing what £200 will buy you - the consultant was brilliant and went through our last ivf cycle in minute detail. Looks like I may be able to start second cycle in June! Just need to get two periods and then I can get going! Hoping for first period in a couple of weeks.

Feels bittersweet to be back here again, at the start of another cycle. But I'm full of hope again. I asked about acupuncture and he said they used to recommend it highly but don't push it as much anymore and it's entirely upto me if I want to spend the £. Considering I will be paying £5000 for this cycle not sure i can afford acupuncture too!

Popped into school today too so that Monday doesn't feel as difficult after a whole month away from the place!


----------



## mrshanna

I'm glad to hear your appointment went well today! It's so hard to wait to get things rolling. I told DH today this is going to be the longest few months of our lives. It sounds like we will likely be having our cycles pretty close together.


----------



## jack79

Glad your appt went well highhopes. Are you having the ivf done in the same hospital? Ive heard that private hospitals use better technology than nhs hospitals. X


----------



## highhopes2013

Yep back to the same hospital - I was very happy with them the first time and its convenient as its close to where I work. They've decided they are going to scan me daily this time as I was at risk of OHSS last time and thru are worried that might happen again.

The waiting is a killer! Hoping the next two months fly by! Glad to have u ladies for support x


----------



## jack79

I came off clomid because I over-stimulated so I have a feeling I might be the same with the ivf drugs...will just have to wait and see I guess. 

You're lucky to be at a hospital close to where you work. I live and work over an hour away from where we're having treatment. Dont mind too much but would be easier being closer to home :)


----------



## highhopes2013

U shud ask them about OHSS then and what measures they will put in place to try and prevent that happening. My doctors are going to drop the drug dose lower and tweak it when necessary to control my follicles better.

I live an hour away from work but luckily telhe hospital is 15min away from work so it is convenient in that sense. Close to home would definitely be easier but this hospital is the closest one to me that does ivf!

I'm starting to apply for new jobs so hoping that will keep me busy in the next couple of months!


----------



## mrshanna

The clinic I am using is about an hour and a half away. Most of my appointments will be really early in the morning most likely, so When I am near the egg retrieval portion of the cycle, I may get a hotel room and stay there for a few days. I hope that will help me relax too. Can't hurt!!!

I took a huge step towards success today and STOPPED SMOKING!!! :) I quit a few years ago, for two whole years, when we started TTC. When I found out my tubes were blocked I became very angry and bitter and just didn't care, so I started again. Now that I am back on the path to Mommyhood, it is time to get healthy!


----------



## highhopes2013

Getting a hotel near the hospital sounds like a good plan, you don't want the additional stress of travelling too! Although to be honest egg collection really wasn't too too bad-once I came out and had a few hours rest I was ok. It was embryo transfer where I took a few days off to rest and give the embryos a chance to implant.

Hey that is fantastic that you have quit smoking again! Can't be easy but you have to do what you can to maximise your chances I guess! I'm giving up caffeine again...that's about the only vice that I have lol


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies! 

I was down in London this weekend visiting my cousin who's due her baby next month-she had a full house with friends and children visiting which I coped with surprisingly well!!

Great that you've quit smoking mrshanna - definitely a good move! Not easy but will make a massive difference to your health.

I've got my hospital appt tomo for blood tests etc so will let you know how I get on.

Hope the first day back at school was ok for you highhopes. I am knackered!!

Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

First day back was tough but feels good to be busy again after spending the past month moping following the miscarriage!

I find it really tough to be around pregnant people or those with babies. Well done for surviving the w/e in a house full of them!

Good luck with the appointment x


----------



## jack79

Hey ladies

Appt was fine just blood tests. Told it might take 5 weeks to get amh levels back. Reckon we might not actually start ivf till may/june now. We've been told to wait for a letter which will contain further info. Ho hum! 

Hope you are both well :)


----------



## mrshanna

Good morning ladies! Glad to see you are both doing OK. I've had a bi of a frustrating week. Saw my FS on Tuesday. I found out that the blockages in my tubes are both hydrosalpinx. I am going to need to have my tubes both blocks before I have a good chance of IVF being successful for me. I am fine with the proceudre, nut scared, I will do whatever it takes to have my little one. The problem is...insurance won't pay for it. The doctor's office should call me today to let me know how much. It has been hard enough saving up for the IVF! I'm just praying this isn't more than we can afford!:shrug:


----------



## jack79

Oh no thats not good...what a shame... Did u find out how much its gonna cost? I hope it isnt too much. Infertility is hard enough without all the added cost. Hows the no smoking going? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Sounds like we will have ivf at the same time then jack - I'm hoping to start in June too, if my period ever decides to come back after the miscarriage that is!

A shame u have to have an additional procedure mrshanna - can u still go through ivf in may/June or will this set u back a bit?

Isn't it ridiculous what we have to go through to get pregnant?


----------



## jack79

Totally ridiculous!! Hopefully we'll all get lucky in the end though :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Fingers crossed!


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies 
How r things going? I just had my 11th acupuncture session today! Am kinda skint but am gonna continue going twice a week for now as it def relaxes me....and for the first time in a long long time i didnt feel any ov pain this month. Think it must b the acupuncture thats helped :) 

Hope ur both ok x


----------



## highhopes2013

Doing ok. Just tired from teaching all day! I'm actually getting quite anxious about the fact that my period still hasn't turned up - the miscarriage started on march 18th and they said AF should be back 4-6 weeks later. Just want to get started with second round of ivf!

Trying to keep my mind off things by applying for jobs at the mo. it's so hard though do there's a heavily pregnant woman at work so I have daily reminders that I lost my baby :(

Sorry, don't mean to whinge. Trying to stay positive!


----------



## jack79

Oh no thats horrible :( must be really hard for u. Dont know how ur meant to cope with that...
Im exactly the same as u-shattered from teaching and applying for jobs. Its a nightmare hey! 
Im sure your period will come soon...maybe its delayed a bit because of work/applying for jobs.
Try to keep your chin up :) Xx


----------



## MiasMum

Evening ladies, wonder if I may join you?

We have our initial consultation appointment on 30th May.
A little about me... TTC since april 2010. My DD is almost 8 and my OH has no children of his own. All our tests have had good results and we are now put into the category of sub infertility.

Cant wait to get the ball finally rolling. Everyone keeps telling me that once you get underway with the ivf appointments it all happens quite quickly.


----------



## jack79

Hi miasmum! 

Of course you can join us! The more the merrier :) Where are you having your ivf? X


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi miasmum! Ofcourse u can join us! Good luck for your consultation. Me and DH have been trying since July 2010 and had our first ivf cycle in jan. We have a morphology/motility issue and I have PCOS. Waiting to start our second cycle now as I miscarried in march. It's true, once u get started with ivf consultations etc it all hapens quite quickly!

Jack - job hunting is so time consuming isn't it? Hard to find time alongside all the teaching, planning and marking. I had an interesting Friday afternoon in class with junior hacksaws and a naughty year 4 child kicking off! Also had an outbreak of hand, foot and mouth disease in my class - how gross! and its highly contagious. i just hope i havent caught it! So glad it's a bank holiday weekend, need a rest! Xx


----------



## jack79

Thank goodness for the monday holiday! Teaching is full on isnt it! 

I'm still waiting for my amh results. At this rate i'm thinking i wont start drug treatment until the end of june. In a way its good because i'll be about to finish up at school for the summer and will be less stressed!

Mrshannah hope alls ok with you- haven't heard from you in a while.

xx


----------



## MiasMum

Thankyou for the warm welcome. We are having our treatment at BCRM Bristol.


----------



## highhopes2013

Well...I think it's on it's way. If I get it within the next couple of days then I should be starting ivf early July - so we will be finishing up at school just like u jack! Perfect timing really, can rest over the summer hols while it is happening. Fingers crossed I get it soon! X


----------



## jack79

That's great! I got mine today - we seem to b quite in sync! Its just a waiting game really isn't it... I'm dying to get my amh results. Just want to know if everythings ok. x


----------



## highhopes2013

That's so funny. I got mine today too! We are in sync lol. Just want to fast forward to July and start ivf again! Looking at the dates, if my next two cycles run as normal I will be starting ivf July 18th - perfect timing coz that's around when we break up for the summer!

When are ure test results due? X


----------



## highhopes2013

Actually that isn't right, it should be 8th July. My app has calculated it wrong!!!


----------



## jack79

They said up to 5 weeks for the amh results. Its been 3 weeks. However i called on saturday (just cos i was feeling impatient!) and was told they sometimes take 6 weeks! Seems a bit too long! I have a feeling they might come next week... :) i reckon we will b starting ivf within a few weeks of each other! :)


----------



## jack79

Well ladies I got my amh results today and they are very low (1 pmol/l)...gutted...can't believe this is happening...have to go back in a month and have an antral follicle count (some type of ultrasound scan)...depending on how this goes they will then decide what our chances are and might even say IVF is not an option... I'm gonna post on here and see i anyone can give me advice... :nope: Can't believe this has only been detected now...


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry jack. But try not to lose hope yet-they haven't said no to ivf have they? It sucks. All of this sucks :( xx


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join you. After much re-scheduling of my appointment by the clinic, I'm now due to have my initial appointment for my first cycle of IVF on 5th June. I've already had my AMH bloodwork done, although don't know the results yet. I'm hoping that we will be able to get started with the first cycle after the appointment (this appointment appears to be for signing consent forms and agreeing my treatment plan), which should be the last week of June, but who knows with the NHS!


----------



## jack79

No they haven't said a definite no yet so need to try to stay positive - very hard tho! Have been doing some research and egg donation might even have to be considered - really did not think it would ever come to this.....

hi frustrated... welcome to our wee support group! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I know it's hard but u have to try to believe it will happen for u. Chin up x

I had an interview yesterday and got the job! But now Ofcourse I have the moral dilemma of doing ivf over the summer hols and potentially starting a new job already pregnant. What should I do???

Welcome frustrated1. I had my first cycle on the nhs in jan - once I had my paperwork signed it was quite quick.


----------



## Frustrated1

oh, that's good to know high hopes! All this waiting around waiting to start is driving me potty!


----------



## highhopes2013

Not long to go till 5th June frustrated. Hang in there! X


----------



## jack79

Congratulations highhopes!! Don't worry about doing ivf over the summer! U've got to put urself first! Im waiting to hear about a job interview coming up in the school I'm in. Fingers crossed i get lucky!

Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Im trying not to worry about it but the role is deputy Headteacher so I'm worried about how I will be judged by all staff and whether my credibility will suffer. Don't want to be seen as someone who is trying to take advantage in a new job. 

Good luck for your interview! X


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi HighHopes - try not to worry about the job. The stress of worrying is the last thing that you need in addition to the stress of IVF. If you do take the job offer, I probably wouldn't tell them that this was a planned pregnancy. Do you have the option of staying on in your current job? Would that provide you with better maternity benefits then if you switched to a new role. I'm not sure how it works with schools, but I know that with my old firm you had to be there for a minimum of 12 months before you could claim enhanced maternity pay. Before that, it was the minimum prescribed by the Government. I had a slightly similar dilemma myself at the end of last year. We relocated and I had to decide whether I wanted to take on a full time position at a new firm knowing that I was trying to get pregnant. In the end, I decided not to look for a new role, but to work on a temporary ad-hoc basis until we were successful. I felt that the stress of trying to prove myself in a new firm (with the inevitably long work hours that would involve) would be counter-productive to the IVF treatment. Touch wood, I've managed to take on a number of ad-hoc pieces of work so far this year, so we have not suffered financially. However, I appreciate that not everyone would be able to do it. Is the new role a promotion for you or are you currently a deputy head at your current school. If a promotion, do you think you will be under lots of stress taking this role on?


----------



## Frustrated1

*HighHopes* - on an unrelated point, it just crossed my mind that we might be at the same London clinic. I don't suppose you're at UCH by any chance?


----------



## jack79

Its a tricky one highhopes - I can see where you're coming from. However accidents do happen and as far as work colleagues are concerned it might be an unplanned pregnancy! Hard when its a senior position. Class teachers fall pregnant all the time bit DHs not so much...I guess you have to prioritise...what's more important to you just now? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Sorry it has been a crazy week at work! Thank goodness it's half term! Frustrated - I'm at Hammersmith Hospital.

I'm currently an Assistant Head at a school quite far from my house. It takes me almost an hour each way to commute - not ideal for when I finally have a baby. My new job is 10min from my house! So in that sense it is the perfect move! The school I am currently at isn't a very nice one either. Kids behaviour isn't great and staff are an angry bunch. New school seems much better. Think I will be much happier at the new place.

Hard to say what is more important to me. It has ALWAYS been having a baby-that has been my life long dream. I never wanted a career! The career thing has come to me far more easily than getting pregnant though! I went for the DH job as a reaction to my miscarriage. I felt so out of control when I lost the baby. My career is something I can control and I needed something positive to focus on so I went for the job.

Don't think I should have to delay IVF just because I have a new job but I do feel guilty doing it this summer! Having said that, it might not even work this time! 

Hope you've both had a great week x


----------



## jack79

Your new job sounds ideal highhopes! I've got an interview this week for a teaching job. Finding it really hard to get motivated and prepare though! Any tips would be appreciated! :)
I had a dream last night that the interview panel asked me a question about sperm!!! Enough said!! Try not to feel too guilty about having IVF this summer. You're entitled to a life outside school too :) x


----------



## highhopes2013

OMG your dream is hilarious! I've had all manner of ridiculous dreams recently too.

What position are you being interviewed for? Is there a subject or year leader responsibility attached to it or is it a class teacher post? 

Questions that seem to come up frequently for class teacher posts are mostly linked to what a good/outstanding lesson contains, how do you cater for different needs in your class, how do you contribute to the wider life of the school, something on safeguarding or equal opps maybe. Let me know if you want to talk through some answers! Good luck x


----------



## jack79

Thanks highhopes. Its just a class teacher job. I should be ok as I had one a few weeks back and got v good feedback. Fingers crossed the Qs will be straightforward! X


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck with the interview. Let us know how it goes! X


----------



## jack79

I got the job!!! Happy days :))))


----------



## highhopes2013

Fantastic! Congrats!!! X


----------



## jack79

Thanks! So happy! No more interviews for me :) 

Got the hospital on mon for this antral follicle count. Fingers crossed that will be good news too! I'll let u know how i get on. X


----------



## highhopes2013

Wow jack it's all go for u at the mo isn't it! Which yr gp will u b teaching? Good luck with the follicle count! X


----------



## jack79

I have no idea what stage I'll be teaching! I forgot to ask!! Its a perm job in the school I've been in since last Aug so very happy. xx


----------



## highhopes2013

That's even better - u won't have to move schools like I will!


----------



## jack79

On route to the hospital...feeling a bit on edge :/


----------



## gretarose

Hi ladies can I join you please? :flower:
I am 38 and about to start IVF/ICSI this month. Been trying for 3 years and its been a long wait with the NHS in Manchester. 
I am also a teacher! :hugs:
Just been to the hospital today for bloods and scan, all looks ok on the scan, just waiting on blood. If all ok, we can start 22nd June on the long protocol. 
You all sound lovely and I can relate to losing a baby at 12weeks too highhopes, even though it was a long time ago with my ex. It's very tough and you lose your confidence, but I too have high hopes and I admire your courage to try again. 
Hope everyone is ok. I have found such comfort from this forum.
X




jack79 said:


> On route to the hospital...feeling a bit on edge :/


----------



## jack79

Hi gretarose- of course you can join us :) lovely to have u! We like new people joining!

They found 5 follicles at my scan today- not much but enough to go ahead with ivf so i just have to hope now that i'll be one of those women who do better than they expect... will get a letter within the next couple of weeks to say when we're starting xx


----------



## gretarose

Thankyou jack79
wishing you all the best with everything. Good news about you going ahead with the plan. Be good to hear what your date will be?
xx




jack79 said:


> Hi gretarose- of course you can join us :) lovely to have u! We like new people joining!
> 
> They found 5 follicles at my scan today- not much but enough to go ahead with ivf so i just have to hope now that i'll be one of those women who do better than they expect... will get a letter within the next couple of weeks to say when we're starting xx


----------



## jack79

I'm hoping soon so we might be doing it around the same time :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg jack that is fantastic considering u thought ivf may not be an option anymore! How exciting! So happy for u :)

I've booked in for my final scan to check all is ok before ivf. Got the scan next weds and then appointment with the consultant on 25th. Just waiting to get my period now and then in a month's time I will be starting ivf again! 

Welcome greta. Nice to have another teacher with us! Looks like we will all be going through it at roughly the same time. Ive been trying for almost 3 years too. Have u done ivf before or is this your first cycle?


----------



## gretarose

Hi highhopes2013, lovely to meet you. Yes this will be my first attempt with ICSI/IVF. My appointment is 20th June, then if all ok they have said I start my injections on 22nd...! Feels so near, and especially after being refused 3 times since my March period.
How old are you if you don't mind me asking?
And yes jack it feels great to be in touch with ladies going through the same. I started a thread a few weeks ago but it didn't seem to get going. 
Feels so good to share, makes the journey less daunting...:hugs:



highhopes2013 said:


> Omg jack that is fantastic considering u thought ivf may not be an option anymore! How exciting! So happy for u :)
> 
> I've booked in for my final scan to check all is ok before ivf. Got the scan next weds and then appointment with the consultant on 25th. Just waiting to get my period now and then in a month's time I will be starting ivf again!
> 
> Welcome greta. Nice to have another teacher with us! Looks like we will all be going through it at roughly the same time. Ive been trying for almost 3 years too. Have u done ivf before or is this your first cycle?


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm 33. Went through cycle 1 in January so know how it goes - give me a shout if u need to offload as u go through it. U will be just ahead of me, as long as my period arrives on Friday! 22nd is really soon-it's an exciting time!


----------



## gretarose

Thankyou thats really sweet of you x
Which protocol are you? And did you do anything to prepare beforehand? I've been fairly healthy, given up booze and been on Pregnacare Conception for over a year. So is my husband, although its been a tough road to get him to take them! He still has the odd beer. 
I'm trying to be positive and chill out more. Teaching can be toxic sometimes. Although really glad the summer hols are approaching.:winkwink:



highhopes2013 said:


> I'm 33. Went through cycle 1 in January so know how it goes - give me a shout if u need to offload as u go through it. U will be just ahead of me, as long as my period arrives on Friday! 22nd is really soon-it's an exciting time!


----------



## gretarose

Oh and I too started acupuncture last week, and been taking some weird herbs! Found it very relaxing. It's cost me a bit £500 for 12 sessions inc. consultation and foot massage! 
I've also stopped drinking soya milk as there is a fair bit of research to say it can act like a contraceptive (not what I need!)...but because I'm lactose intolerant I'm really missing it! Especially in earl grey tea...yum. Not quite managed to give up my 3 daily cups of earl grey tea...its my only vice right now! Rock & roll eh?! 
12/13 years ago when I was with my ex I got pregnant straight away (it was planned) but sadly miscarried at 12 weeks. It was a hideous time because I had just started my first teaching job and the relationship kinda fell apart a year later. Then I just completely changed my life after we split up, met my husband two years later and we've been together ever since (2004). We have always wanted children but he lost his job 4 years ago and life has been financially quite tough so we put the babymaking on hold (longer than I wanted)...and then just when we thought it would happen straight away...3 years go by, along with so many tests and investigations...sorry you've got my life story!
Do you both teach Primary jack and highhopes? I teach sixth form Art & Design, but trained in secondary & used to teach in a hardcore Manchester school!
Hope you're both relaxing and taking care of yourselves...I'm so glad I found this thread :headspin:



gretarose said:


> Thankyou thats really sweet of you x
> Which protocol are you? And did you do anything to prepare beforehand? I've been fairly healthy, given up booze and been on Pregnacare Conception for over a year. So is my husband, although its been a tough road to get him to take them! He still has the odd beer.
> I'm trying to be positive and chill out more. Teaching can be toxic sometimes. Although really glad the summer hols are approaching.:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> highhopes2013 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 33. Went through cycle 1 in January so know how it goes - give me a shout if u need to offload as u go through it. U will be just ahead of me, as long as my period arrives on Friday! 22nd is really soon-it's an exciting time!Click to expand...


----------



## jack79

Thanks highhopes!! :)

Greta I'm 33 too...and yes i teach primary...I've had a tough class this year and sometimes wonder if stress at work has had an impact on the whole ttc too. I guess u can never be too sure. 

I'm the same as u cut down on the booze (only drink occasionally) and take vits. Have spent over £700 on acu and herbs recently also! Gonna give up the caffeine in the summer hols (only drink a couple of cups of tea a day just now!) God the things we do eh!!
I'm also eating quite a lot of avocados and trying to eat healthy foods. Keep reaching for biccies after work tho! Xx


----------



## jack79

Ps hopefully the fact uve been pregnant before will work in ur favour :)


----------



## louise31

Hi do you mind if I join in with this group as I am a fellow primary teacher as well! There seem to be lots of us who are in the same boat! I am awaiting my letter from st marys manchester to say when we will be starting our icsi treatment. I am avidly on postman watch each day. Cant wait to get the ball rolling now after 2 and a half long years!!


----------



## jack79

Welcome Louise! Xx


----------



## gretarose

Hi Louise,
I'm with St Marys too!



jack79 said:


> Welcome Louise! Xx


----------



## gretarose

How you doing highhopes? hope you ok and not working too hard! x



highhopes2013 said:


> I'm 33. Went through cycle 1 in January so know how it goes - give me a shout if u need to offload as u go through it. U will be just ahead of me, as long as my period arrives on Friday! 22nd is really soon-it's an exciting time!


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

How nice is this weather?! I reckon vitamin d must make us more healthy...... and therefore more fertile?! :) (Think i might be going slightly mental! Haha!) xx


----------



## louise31

Hi gretarose and jack79! Do you know how long it takes to get your letter to say when treatment begins. I had my hour long appointment signing forms etc 2 and half weeks ago? Wondered whether this might spin out until 6 wk hols which could be for the best and less stressful than having treatment while dealingwith 30 reception children! What do you both think? Passing my time at the moment doing reports and assessments. How about both of you? Thanks,


----------



## louise31

I like your thinking on the weather!! Get bding!!!!


----------



## gretarose

Hi Louise
We started our investigations last March. Then had our hour long appointment with consent forms etc at the beginning of March. 
I think I waited 2weeks for my letter but they had told us we could be refused up to 3times with St Mary's, so then I had to call on CD1 (middle of March) and request treatment. Unfortunately we were refused treatment the maximum 3times so only on my May period did they accept us for June. Pretty tough to wait that length of time but its taken me up to my summer break.
I hope you are accepted straight away so you can use your time off too. 
Is it for ICSI?
X





louise31 said:


> Hi gretarose and jack79! Do you know how long it takes to get your letter to say when treatment begins. I had my hour long appointment signing forms etc 2 and half weeks ago? Wondered whether this might spin out until 6 wk hols which could be for the best and less stressful than having treatment while dealingwith 30 reception children! What do you both think? Passing my time at the moment doing reports and assessments. How about both of you? Thanks,


----------



## louise31

gretarose said:


> Hi Louise
> We started our investigations last March. Then had our hour long appointment with consent forms etc at the beginning of March.
> I think I waited 2weeks for my letter but they had told us we could be refused up to 3times with St Mary's, so then I had to call on CD1 (middle of March) and request treatment. Unfortunately we were refused treatment the maximum 3times so only on my May period did they accept us for June. Pretty tough to wait that length of time but its taken me up to my summer break.
> I hope you are accepted straight away so you can use your time off too.
> Is it for ICSI?
> X

Thanks for your reply gretarose! Being refused 3 times seems crazy after the time it actually takes to get to this point! So you are due to start this month? Good luck! I start icsi because they have mentioned the sperm motility being quite low although this has lnly started to be mentioned later on as we were always unexplained so not sure. How about you?? I am hoping it will be after 25th july but happy to go with the flow of whenever it may be! Would just be nice to get my letter and then I would have a rough idea of time scales. Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone :) Hope I can jump in and share my adventure as well as follow yours.

We have been TTC for 3.5 years no known fertility issues... so we decided to go with IVF since were too impatient.


I am on the long protocol where you use BC for an entire cycle to align as well as supress your system.. SO I have been super impatient about that as I began taking that on 5/24/13. 

I have already completed the trial transfer and the hysteroscopy on Monday. The trial transfer went well but the hysteroscopy was bad it turned out I had to have surgery to remove 4 polyps... I did the surgery today! so I am finally back on track for where I should be in the process.

I will be using Lupron to supress starting 6/14 and then on to menogon and puregon to Stim starting the 28th. I cant wait to finally start stimming!!


FX for everyone and apologize for the long thread and intro.


----------



## highhopes2013

I was on the antagonist protocol last time round and will be on it again. They are going to put on the lowest dose possible as I was at high risk of OHSS last time - had 40ish follicles!

I don't drink so that wasn't an issue but I the only thing I did to prepare was I had folic acid supplements. This time round I have cut down on caffeine - that's really tough for me coz tea keeps me going at work and decaf just doesn't taste the same! Can't afford acupuncture as we are now having to go private for ivf since we only get one nhs cycle where I live :( I'm taking the Seven Seas version called trying for a baby this time - it's cheaper! My husband is taking Wellman stuff.

I'm trying to relax too! Teaching really can be toxic, it's so stressful! I'm trying to get rid of negative stuff from my life. Want to be as positive as possible ready for my next cycle.


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi Louise and brandy! Glad ure joining us!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats the approach I am trying to take high... Very positive. Every penny is going to be out of our pocket so roughly 15k each try so I would like to remain not stressed for atleast one cycle and hope that helps.

This is not the first we have tried though I originally had my tubes tied and paid to have them reversed.... although they are wide open confirmed by HSG we didn't get pregnant so I need to take a deep breath and keep calm.

I haven't drank a drop in years so I am safe there haha. I did do accupuncture though for 3 months at the start of the year and got a natural BFP but went on to lose it to a MC :( so I am not sure its very helpful.


----------



## highhopes2013

Know acupuncture works for some people but with my next ivf cycle costing 6grand and who knows how many more cycles to go I just can't justify it! Plus I hate needles and will do anything to avoid extra needles!!!

Pilates always relaxes me, I might take that up again. Been going out for walks and jogs and that helps.


----------



## highhopes2013

One of my closest friends has acted like a fool over my miscarriage. I told her I was having ivf for my first cycle and she acted like I had told her my mother had died! She was crap during the cycle - no support. I was so disappointed that she hadn't come through for me as a friend that I didnt tell her I was pregnant, wanted to wait till the end of the first trimester. When I had the miscarriage in week 11 I asked another mutual friend to tell her as I couldn't face saying the words. She has decided she hates my guts and is publicly telling people she isn't talking to me!!! My miscarriage seems to be the worst thing that has happened to HER!!! Crap or what? I'm trying not to feel upset and just be all serene and happy but it does hurt that she has reacted like this at the saddest moment of my life so far. She is in her thirties for goodness sake! She is acting like she is 15!

Aaaaand breathe :) just needed to offload that. Happy thoughts... :)


----------



## louise31

Sorry to hear that your friend is being so insensitive. The situation is bad enough and hard enough to cope with without somebody else causing problems for you!! Try not to worry about it as it sounds like it is definitely her problem rather than yours! I guess some people just don't know how to deal with things - its a good job she isn't going through all of the things that you are. (big hugs) x


----------



## gretarose

Hi highhopes, don't you worry because if there is a place...this is the place to offload! I did it in a previous post with my life story! 
Well, I think your friend is just not worth bothering with, especially right now. You are the important one and I would try and focus on surrounding yourself with lovely positive energy and people. I too experienced a weird response from a friend when I miscarried years ago and it really threw me. It turned out she didn't really stick around in my life, she was way too self-obsessed! You take care hun, us ladies are here if you need a chat :hugs: xxx





highhopes2013 said:


> One of my closest friends has acted like a fool over my miscarriage. I told her I was having ivf for my first cycle and she acted like I had told her my mother had died! She was crap during the cycle - no support. I was so disappointed that she hadn't come through for me as a friend that I didnt tell her I was pregnant, wanted to wait till the end of the first trimester. When I had the miscarriage in week 11 I asked another mutual friend to tell her as I couldn't face saying the words. She has decided she hates my guts and is publicly telling people she isn't talking to me!!! My miscarriage seems to be the worst thing that has happened to HER!!! Crap or what? I'm trying not to feel upset and just be all serene and happy but it does hurt that she has reacted like this at the saddest moment of my life so far. She is in her thirties for goodness sake! She is acting like she is 15!
> 
> Aaaaand breathe :) just needed to offload that. Happy thoughts... :)


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well :) Welcome to the group brandy!

highhopes - your friend sounds very selfish! I agree with gretarose, try to be around people who make you feel good just now. One of my best friends hasn't been that bad but has made me feel a bit lousy recently by not seeming that interested in the whole ivf journey/ not asking how things are going etc. That's been bad enough but what your friend is doing is 10 x worse. As hard as it is, you've got to try to block out the negative thoughts and focus on the positives. Your friend's maybe jealous deep down - I often find that when friends are causing problems, underlying jealousy is usually the reason...

I've been reading some of the posts from the last week re hospital appts and reckon the system in Scotland is a bit different. I had a letter about 2 months ago which said we had reached the top of the ivf waiting list, I then had forms sent to me to sign, followed by blood tests, the results of which ended up in me going for the antral follicle count last week. Now waiting for letter to say when we're starting. Hopefully soon! Gretarose I saw that you said they sometimes refuse you up to 3 times down in Manchester...why is that? It's such a long journey isn't it! 

Another thing I haven't got round to sharing yet is the results of my husbands recent sperm test (he started acupuncture a few weeks ago and agreed to get a sperm anaysis done so we can see in a few months whether it has actually made a difference to his sperm quality)...well, about 2 and a half yrs ago he only had 3% normal sperm, a couple of month later it was 4%...then about a year later it was up to 7%... and now after another year and a half it has gone up to 18%!!! Amazing! He's been eating more healthily (though not amazingly), taking vitamins, hasn't drunk much since Christmas (just the odd one or two), hasn't been cycling as much (only once or twice in the last 6 months), hasn't been having as many baths, and we now have a water distiller so he hasn't been drinking water from plastic bottles!! Sounds rather obsessive but really it has meant only a few changes... Not sure which of them have made the difference (maybe all) but I reckon the results are pretty good!

Anyway...got housework/ school work to do so better go.... sorry for the extra long post! :) xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you are all well :) Welcome to the group brandy!
> 
> highhopes - your friend sounds very selfish! I agree with gretarose, try to be around people who make you feel good just now. One of my best friends hasn't been that bad but has made me feel a bit lousy recently by not seeming that interested in the whole ivf journey/ not asking how things are going etc. That's been bad enough but what your friend is doing is 10 x worse. As hard as it is, you've got to try to block out the negative thoughts and focus on the positives. Your friend's maybe jealous deep down - I often find that when friends are causing problems, underlying jealousy is usually the reason...
> 
> I've been reading some of the posts from the last week re hospital appts and reckon the system in Scotland is a bit different. I had a letter about 2 months ago which said we had reached the top of the ivf waiting list, I then had forms sent to me to sign, followed by blood tests, the results of which ended up in me going for the antral follicle count last week. Now waiting for letter to say when we're starting. Hopefully soon! Gretarose I saw that you said they sometimes refuse you up to 3 times down in Manchester...why is that? It's such a long journey isn't it!
> 
> Another thing I haven't got round to sharing yet is the results of my husbands recent sperm test (he started acupuncture a few weeks ago and agreed to get a sperm anaysis done so we can see in a few months whether it has actually made a difference to his sperm quality)...well, about 2 and a half yrs ago he only had 3% normal sperm, a couple of month later it was 4%...then about a year later it was up to 7%... and now after another year and a half it has gone up to 18%!!! Amazing! He's been eating more healthily (though not amazingly), taking vitamins, hasn't drunk much since Christmas (just the odd one or two), hasn't been cycling as much (only once or twice in the last 6 months), hasn't been having as many baths, and we now have a water distiller so he hasn't been drinking water from plastic bottles!! Sounds rather obsessive but really it has meant only a few changes... Not sure which of them have made the difference (maybe all) but I reckon the results are pretty good!
> 
> Anyway...got housework/ school work to do so better go.... sorry for the extra long post! :) xx

That amazing about his sperm count! When you say normal are you referring to the morphology? If you are then he is great ;) Anything greater than 14% is what they rank as standard.


----------



## jack79

Yeah...morphology :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Ah that's for the support ladies, you are all lovely :)

Jack that's great new about the sperm! My hubbie has morphology and motility issues which is why we need icsi.

STILL waiting for my period to turn up-two days late now! This is gna push my ivf cycle later and later! I'm meant to be going for my final pre-ivf scan on weds but if I don't get my period on Monday I will have to postpone that.


----------



## jack79

What do they do at the final scan highhopes? X


----------



## highhopes2013

It's just to check that everything is ok with my ovaries after the miscarriage. X


----------



## gretarose

Just a handy hint and lighter interlude...my husband drinks a lot of tea...I mean about 7 or 8 cups a day sometimes. And because he is of a rather stubborn persuasion, I thought I would try and sneak some decaf teabags into the tea caddy in the cupboard. 
So he's been drinking Yorkshire Tea decaf on and off for the last week without even realising!! :haha:
I know its sneaky but it works, and boy do I need an easy life right now!! 
Hope everyone is doing ok. Its a week on Thursday til my appointment for the teach-slot to show me how to inject and to pick up my meds.
I'm really enjoying the acupuncture and think it might even be keeping me on an even keel. I have been so up and down for months, its been exhausting all this waiting and worrying. Ready for a new dawn and to become a mama hopefully! 
Babydust to all you lovely ladies xxx






highhopes2013 said:


> It's just to check that everything is ok with my ovaries after the miscarriage. X


----------



## highhopes2013

I like that greta! My husband drinks a lot of tea too but we have both switched to decaf. We allow ourselves one normal caffeine mug a day!


----------



## jack79

Haha! Love the tea trick greta! Made me laugh!

I phoned the hospital today to try to find out when we are finally starting - wasn't given a date but was told we would 'probably' be doing the flare protocol... do any of you know much about this? Have done a little research but have come across conflicting info...

x


----------



## highhopes2013

I've never heard of the flare protocol-only heard of antagonist aka short and long protocols. What does the flare involve? 

I've cancelled my scan for now as still no period and they need to do it on cycle days 2-8. Hurry up AF!


----------



## jack79

I think its the same as a short protocol but not 100% sure... the woman i spoke to wasnt a dr so have to wait on the letter arriving to find out more. 

Hope af comes soon (or not?!) X


----------



## highhopes2013

Sounds interesting. Hope the letter arrives soon!

I'm guessing AF must be on its way - after years of hoping and trying I've given up on it happening naturally. will still try but not expecting it to work! Would be an extremely long shot this month!


----------



## jack79

I know what u mean...it would be a massive surprise! But u just never know...a woman i used to work with tried for 14 yrs and then gave up...a few months later she fell pregnant naturally! Imagine! :)


----------



## gretarose

I am hoping you are highhopes...got a good feeling that this is a lucky thread afterall!...you never know my dear. Got everything crossed for you. Keep us posted :winkwink:




jack79 said:


> I know what u mean...it would be a massive surprise! But u just never know...a woman i used to work with tried for 14 yrs and then gave up...a few months later she fell pregnant naturally! Imagine! :)


----------



## louise31

I have never heard of the 'flare' either. The consultant told me I would be doing the short protocol. Got fed up of waiting for my letter so I rang St Marys today and they said that my letter has been typed but it is waiting to be signed by the consultant! Why does everything have to involve waiting!!? Anyway she informed me that I didnt need to wait for my letter to request treatment but can ring to request on my first day of next bleed which should be tomorrow. So now its fingers crossed that af arrives soon so that I can request treatment so that whether accepted or not I can actually get the ball rolling! Feeling positive tonight wooohooo!! Might finally be getting somewhere! Hope you are all feeling positive too xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

*Excited to see everyone joining! On my phone so I will make it short but wanted to share something. So other than the bcp being to regulate cycles and synch them with other patients which I didn't need... Apparently my doc said the bcp counteracts the side effects of lupron. So this is why I will take bcp for 7 of the days I'm on lupron. Can't wait for Friday to poke myself!*


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow my phone did a weird copy paste sorry about the last post


----------



## highhopes2013

FC it is a lucky thread for us all! Still no sign of AF. I'm so exhausted I could cry! Also had mild nausea at random times and weird pains in abdominal/uterine area. Ive been having some pretty severe mood swings too - laughing/crying at the same time the other day and majorly cranky today! But...I don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## gretarose

Oh I'm hoping highly for you highhopes! :flower:
Well, one week today til my ICSI teach slot appointment. Feeling pretty good, better than I thought I would. Work is a brilliant distraction right now and feel like my acupuncture is really helping keep me from sinking and thinking negatively. Glad it's this time of year too rather than middle of winter.
I'm just so keen to get started now. 
I'm going to try and commute to work next week just so I can exercise more whilst I'm taking my meds...as I've started to feel guilty that I haven't lost as much weight as I would have liked...still within the bmi range but just a bit too heavy. Beating myself is not what I need right now, so I have stopped and reminded myself of everything I have managed to achieve:
Managing to carry on working full time as a teacher and dealing with the whole major issue of TTC for 3 years, tests, investigations, disappointments, and such a hell of a lot of waiting.
Quit alcohol
Cut down to 1 or 2 cups of earl grey tea a day.
Started acupuncture.
Continued to take my Pregnacare Conception.
Trying to be gentle with myself and show compassion for myself and my husband. These are challenging times afterall.

I hope I can start this Saturday with the injections...I don't think I could cope with anymore waiting. I'm still puzzled as to why St Marys made me wait so long...hey ho. Perhaps it's meant to be.

Thinking positive thoughts for us all ladies...really enjoying this little thread. It's comforting to sit down after a long day and be able to just say how I'm feeling and read about all your news. :hugs:



highhopes2013 said:


> FC it is a lucky thread for us all! Still no sign of AF. I'm so exhausted I could cry! Also had mild nausea at random times and weird pains in abdominal/uterine area. Ive been having some pretty severe mood swings too - laughing/crying at the same time the other day and majorly cranky today! But...I don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## louise31

exciting times gretarose! Let us know how the teach appointment goes. I hope I am not far behind you! I am thinking about accupuncture as well, but the thought of the needles puts me off a little. Mind you if there is a possibility it could help things along it will definitely be worth grinning and bearing it! I guess you should just not look at what is going on! How do you find it? and how much does it cost you per session? 
I am so fed up tonight of waiting for AF to arrive - only 2 days late but why when you want it to come does it mess you about!!? Highhopes have you any sign of the dreaded AF yet?? How many days are you late??
Teaching is good for taking your mind off LTTC but I think it is also hard at times esp as we are dealing with children (the one thing we are struggling to create for ourselves!!) I also seem to have many parents of my class who are ALWAYS(or seem to be) pregnant! Can be difficulut at times!
Fingers crossed for all of us -lets hope for some happy news soon xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was so grossed out I figured I would gross someone else out too so dont keep reading and say I didn't warn you :wacko:


So I have to begin injecting follistim(puregon) and Repronex(menogon) so I figured hey I will just read up on the ingredients to see.. I figured all types of weird chemicals and stuff ... But no it's urine from nuns in Italy. No joke totally serious people.... URINE FROM NUNS!

Please see the article below from the drug companies. 

FERTILITY DRUGS FSH/GONADOTROPINS


FERTILITY DRUGS FSH INJECTABLE FOR OVULATION INDUCTION
FSH (Repronex, Bravelle, Follistim, Menopur and Gonal F) is used to stimulate ovulation. Repronex is composed of two hormones - follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinizing hormone (LH). Follistim and Gonal F are FSH only. Bravelle and Menopur is mostly FSH with a very small amount of LH. They are products either derived from the urine of Italian postmenopausal nuns or made recombinantly in a laboratory. All products have the same expected pregnancy rates, although a minority of patients will benefit from an LH-containing product.


----------



## highhopes2013

Well ladies...I hate to disappoint but AF has arrived. Knew it was too good to be true! Hey ho, let the countdown to my next IVF cycle begin - one month to go! Pre-ivf scan is booked for Monday and final meeting with consultant is on July 2nd.

Good luck with the teach appointment gretarose. I get easily freaked about needles so I barely listened. My husband made notes! He administered every single injection for me - kept him involved in the process. Will be doing it that way again this time round.

Louise u r so right about teaching! It is great but sometimes being around kids really gets to me especially when I see all those mums pregnant yet again. 

So...does anyone have a start date yet? Are we all looking at starting in the next month? How exciting!


----------



## jack79

Morning ladies

Hope you're all well. It's Saturday - yay! I've had an exhausting week, have been reading your posts on my phone each night but haven't found the time to switch on the laptop and reply.

highhopes - how amazing would it be to get a BFP naturally. Fingers and toes crossed for you. But if not - at least AF would mean the start of IVF for you which would also be a positive outcome! Either way you can't lose!

Louise - I know how you feel, all the waiting can be so frustrating. I'm still waiting on my letter from the hospital. I called earlier in the week and they said I should be ok to start the drugs when I get my July period. However, I'm due around 28th June - I'm praying this will be when I can start and not the end of July! The letter better come soon! Just want to know so I can make plans for the summer.

gretarose - I'm with you on the positive thinking and that perhaps sometimes 'things are just meant to be' ... 
I'm also enjoying the acupuncture but I've had to go without it for the past 2 weeks because my acupuncturist is away on hols. I didn't actually know he was going until the day before he left and so it means 3 whole weeks without it. Wasn't overly pleased that he hadn't told me in advance which would have meant I could have booked an appt right before he left but hey ho - at least it's saving me money! 

Louise - I pay £320 for 10 sessions and I don't really like the feel of the needles going in (I find it quite sore) but once they're in it's usually fine. Very relaxing.

xx


----------



## jack79

Brandy - you are right!!!! (I thought maybe it was a joke but according to the guardian newspaper it's not!!!)


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Brandy - you are right!!!! (I thought maybe it was a joke but according to the guardian newspaper it's not!!!)

Ya I started digging after I saw that and it was serious LOL :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## gretarose

Afternoon ladies,
Lovely to hear from you all. Well, I just got back from my acupuncture and a Clarins massage...gorgeous pampering day :winkwink:
It's costing me a fair bit but just want to try and chill as much as possible before Thursday. I will let you all know how it's goes and what they say re.starting my meds etc.
Just out of interest...as I know Louise you were asking. My acupuncture is 12sessions for £500, and that doesn't include the herbs I get each time. It's with a Chinese Clinic and the guy is amazing. It tends to be a 2hour session with reflexology or Meridian massage included. The other day I had THE BEST back massage EVER! The guy is a gorgeous tiny Chinese guy and I am over 6ft but he made me melt, went quite high up my leg at one point til he was actually massaging my buttock...! But absolute heaven :winkwink:

Highhopes: Poo to AF arriving, but at least you know you can start afresh with the IVF. I really like your positive attitude. How is the situation with that awkward friend of yours? Hope it's all sorted for you to minimise any extra stress on your world right now. 

Brandy: I too was baffled by your revelation about what's in the drugs...made me giggle though :haha: Hope you doing ok all the way across the Atlantic 

Will write more soon to all of you ladies...just gonna have my tea and catch the semi final of the Voice...one of my secret pleasures...gotta find them where we can eh? 
Big love until next time x 






~Brandy~ said:


> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - you are right!!!! (I thought maybe it was a joke but according to the guardian newspaper it's not!!!)
> 
> Ya I started digging after I saw that and it was serious LOL :wacko: :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## louise31

OMG! What is so special about Italian nuns urine?? very strange!! but hey I suppose if it works for us we will try anything!! 

Thankyou jack79 & gretarose for the info on accupuncture. Your massage sounded wonderful and I guess you will be returning for follow up treatment soon!
Still waiting impatiently for my AF to arrive so no start date for me yet unfortunately!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

sounds fabulous Greta I need a spa day. I am waiting to start stimming then I am pampering myself.


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend! Mine was going great but out of nowhere I got hit by a massive cloud of negativity - all my positivity came crashing down around me and I was struck by the thought that I might never have a baby. Can't seem to snap out of it at the moment - have come out for a walk to try and clear my head but can't seem to stop the tears! I guess it's just part of gearing up for my next ivf cycle, trying to find the strength to go through it again. 

Perhaps a spa day is what I need too?!


----------



## jack79

Awwww :( hope ur ok. I've felt that way before and know how awful a feeling it is. It will pass though. The fact u have been pregnant before definitely stands in ur favour. Get a good sleep tonight and hopefully tomo u'll b feeling positive again :) Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks jack! I'm just feeling out of sorts but will be ok. Sitting waiting for my scan. Quite hard being back at the same hospital - last time I was here I had a bfp and was over the moon. Funny how things change!


----------



## highhopes2013

Scan was all clear. I've been given the go ahead for my next ivf cycle! Just got to book the coordination appointment and meet with the consultant on July 2nd and when I get my period in July I can start injections!


----------



## jack79

That's great :) Not long now...

I called the hospital again today (twice!) and finally got verbal confirmation that I can start at the beginning of july. Won't hold my breath until I get written confirmation but feeling a bit more positive now I have a date :)


----------



## highhopes2013

That's fantastic! You will be starting a little before me. Doesn't it seem like the last few months have flown by? It has come round so quickly! How r u feeling about starting in a couple of weeks? Did u tell ure school? Im hoping to not have to say anything - I may just be breaking up for the summer when I start!


----------



## jack79

We finish up at the end of next week so its perfect timing... I'm feeling ok about it at the moment. Have been told there's an 8-10% chance of the cycle being cancelled due to poor response but not too worried about that x


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh u finish early! I've still got FIVE weeks to go before we break up :( lucky you!!! 

Try not to think about that tiny percentage x


----------



## jack79

I cannot wait for the summer holidays!! :)


----------



## gretarose

Hi Jack and highhopes
good news for you both, that's great that things are moving again for you both...we will be very near eachother in dates I reckon. I'm keeping an open mind about my dates just after being refused and the set backs, but I hope it will be June 22nd when I start my injections, but who knows they may change it to end of July. Will let you both know.
Hope you feeling brighter highhopes, I too have felt similar emotions, it really sucks a lot of it and it doesn't make any sense...but I guess you just have to keep on going, one foot in front of the other and be compassionate with yourself. 
I believe good times are a 'coming to us all x :dust:



highhopes2013 said:


> Gosh u finish early! I've still got FIVE weeks to go before we break up :( lucky you!!!
> 
> Try not to think about that tiny percentage x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Glad to hear that things are moving again for you girls :) 


I am still on BCP (till Friday) Started Lupron injections last Friday. I cant wait to get off the BCP since I am not sure which of the 2 are giving me headaches. I do hope its the BCP and it will go away this weekend once I stop taking it....


Otherwise I cant wait for my baseline ultrasound and to start stimming on 6/28!


----------



## jack79

Ladies what do u think about massages whilst going through ivf. Is it ok to have say a back neck and shoulders massage whilst doing stim injections? X


----------



## louise31

Hi all! Well af arrived in full force this afternoon which means I am going to ring st marys to request treatment first thing tomorrow! ! Had a stressful day with data and assessments at work!Feeling down tonight about everything and can't believe that this is happening and it seems like such a long time. Need to be positive but it is so hard!! Sorry to be negative but hopefully I will see the light in the morning after a good rest! Hope you are all feeling happy and can spread some my way xx


----------



## highhopes2013

It's hard not to get bummed out by it all, but Louise try to look on the bright side - tomorrow could be day 1 of the process that brings u a baby. What could be more exciting g than that?
Jack I don't think there is any harm in massage during the early part of ivf. Personally i wouldnt go lower than upper back/neck/shoulders-i found the injection sites to be a bit sore so wouldnt want them massaging near there. Think it isn't recommended in first trimester so go for it while u still can! I'm gna ask the consultant on 2nd July when I go to see him. Will let u know!

Greta and brandy - how exciting that u r both starting stimming so soon! Bet u r counting down the days!


----------



## gretarose

Oh Brandy is much further ahead than me...I haven't started any injections yet highhopes let alone stimming...I'm still to have my teach slot where they teach me how to inject. And that's this Thursday, so I will let you know how it goes. :kiss::hugs:
Thanks for keeping us posted Brandy and Louise on your progress. And Louise, I think we are all feeling a mixture of emotions, so you are not alone hun. You are one step closer to being a mama though, so keep that in the forefront of your mind. I know it's easier to say than do because when you feel low, it takes over...but it will pass.
I've actually been struggling and had a bit of a tough day, so busy at work and snappy people! Feeling bit low in myself but I am quite close to my AF too and always go through this every month...although it doesn't feel as intense as normal so perhaps the chinese herbs and acupuncture have taken the edge of my aggressive PMT!
It's very warm and it feels like we need a big old thunderstorm to clear the air.
Take it easy ladies and enjoy your massage jack :winkwink:




highhopes2013 said:


> It's hard not to get bummed out by it all, but Louise try to look on the bright side - tomorrow could be day 1 of the process that brings u a baby. What could be more exciting g than that?
> Jack I don't think there is any harm in massage during the early part of ivf. Personally i wouldnt go lower than upper back/neck/shoulders-i found the injection sites to be a bit sore so wouldnt want them massaging near there. Think it isn't recommended in first trimester so go for it while u still can! I'm gna ask the consultant on 2nd July when I go to see him. Will let u know!
> 
> Greta and brandy - how exciting that u r both starting stimming so soon! Bet u r counting down the days!


----------



## highhopes2013

Gosh, sounds like we've all had a few ups and downs recently! It's nice to know we are all here supporting each other-we aren't going through it alone! X

Greta I thought u were starting injections on 22nd? Or is that the teach appointment? Are u taking someone with u for that? I was so glad to have my DH there coz I just kept welling up - it was all so much to take in I felt overwhelmed! Obvs won't feel like that second time round!!!


----------



## louise31

Hi all! Lovely to read that things seem to be moving along positively for you all. I think a massage sounds like a fantastic idea and a good way to get rid of all of your stresses and strains and focus your mind! Quick update! I was feeling more positivr this morn - thanks for comments. However i rang st marys this morn and requested treatment as I had been told to do by the last person I had spoken to when I rang a couple of weeks back regarding the fact that I havnt received my letter about atarting treatment. The lady I spoke with said I didnt need a letter and could ring on my next period. So annoyed that after requesting they rang me back a couple of hours later to say I was unable to request this cycle because my letter is still in dictation with the consultant!! How bloody annoying and frustrating. It has been a month! How long does it take to dictate a letter and send it? Itz a good job us techers dont say sorry kids we cant teach you for a month cos our plans are still in yhe process of being dictated!


----------



## louise31

Sorry about any typos. Done on phone must sort computer soon xx


----------



## jack79

How frustrating Louise! :( I'd be so fed up. Can you complain and try to get them to see you this month. When I called the hospital on Monday I was quite sharp with them (normally I'm very polite!) and got them to agree to treatment sooner. My letter was also waiting to be typed and so the secretary typed it it for me that day. Xx


----------



## louise31

Thank you for the advice Jack79. I slept on it last night / tossed and turned and woke up with a more positive outlook. I contacted St Marys first thing this morning when I got to work and was very proud with how I dealt with the situation. I contacted the consultants secretaries at 9.30 when they are supposed to work from 8.30 only to find the recorded message on saying 'we are sorry the office is now closed and we are open between the hours of 8.30 - 1.30pm. I was puzzled as it was definitely 9.30! So I tried other numbers, but no answer so ended up ringing the nurses request treatment line. When I told them about the answer machine they said the consultants probably hadnt realised that the machine was still on and that she would go down stairs and get them to turn it off. So after about 10 mins I called the consultants sercretaries again and this time low and behold it rang and rang and rang....!! I was getting very frustrated so called the nurse back who said they were prob busy and she would try to transfer me, which she did and then I was cut off!! Could have cried at this point, but no I decided to ring the nurse back and just speak to her as it looked like she was the only human I would be able to get hold of in the place! I explained the whole situation to her and that I wasn't happy that someone had given me the incorrect info and I had waited to call and request only to be knocked back because my letter had not been received. I said I had waited a month for it even though the consultant said it would only be 2 - 3 weeks. She said that she would go straight away to the consultants secretary to chase it up and that it was still in dictation. I asked her if she would ask the consulant to ring me and said if they didnt then I would personally ring them today.I waited till 12.30 and had not heard anything so I tried the consultant secretaries number and wahey! I got through the first time!!! I began my story and then she realised who I was and asked me to confirm my name and said the letter had been typed and was in my file and had been given to the nurse earlier!! She said there would be no reason for the treatment request to not go ahead this month, but I would have to check with the nurses - RESULT!!! It pays to push them obviously! and shows that if you sit back things don't always get moving. I contacted the nurses and they have everything on file and my name is now down on request for treatment this month so I should hear something in less than 72 hours!! WAHEY!!! Soooooooooooooooooo happy!!!:thumbup::yipee:


----------



## jack79

Brilliant!!! It definitely pays to get on their back!!! :) :) :)


----------



## louise31

How are things with you?? x


----------



## jack79

I'm fine...still waiting on my letter from the hospital... super tired just now...only one more week of school left thank goodness! Xx


----------



## louise31

1 more week!! I wish I worked where you do we have just over a month left - boohoo!!!
well I have waited about 31 of my 72 hours and not heard anything. Does anyone know if the 72 hours includes saturday and sunday? If it does they might ring me on Sunday? We will see....If they dont ring me by Sunday when the 72 hours is up will there be a number I can contact someone on?? Life is a constant wait at the moment isn't it...? 
What is everyone up to at the weekend - I have my dads retirement do which is a fancy dress party! In a dilemma whether to drink or not - I am currently opting for the dont drink option as now is definitely a good time to quit drinking and cleanse the system in preparation for treatment - fingers crossed xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

glad to hear things are starting to move along for everyone!


I got to take my last BCP today finally!! I have been on my lupron now for 7 days they arent bad just having to do the injection sucks I look like I have a belt of bruises which is strange since the actual shot doesnt hurt.

Cant wait to have my baseline ultrasound a week from today and then start stimms!


----------



## highhopes2013

Louise that is fantastic that you persevered and got the letter situation sorted! I guess it pays to keep going back and asking until they finally get things done. FC you get the call this weekend. So what does that mean in terms of starting your cycle? Will you be starting this week???

Jack you are soooo lucky to be finishing school next week. Is that the case for all schools in Scotland? We don't finish till July 19th in London! FOUR weeks to go :( The kids are getting really ratty - having to sort out constant issues.

I've got a BBQ at my SILs house today - weather doesn't look too great! And tomorrow is a work day as usual - need to get the end of year reports finished. OOH going to see the Superman film tomorrow - has anyone seen it yet?

So, have I got this right: Brandy and Louise are starting treatment in the next few days, Jack is starting early July and Greta is hopefully starting in July too? Hard to keep up as things seem to be moving for us all now!


----------



## gretarose

Hi everyone, hope you all doing ok this Saturday. 
Well, I had my teach slot on Thursday and start my first ever injection of Buserilin today...:happydance:
I can hardly believe I am at this point. We thought we would start in March then had 3 refusals, so it feels such a relief to be finally on the journey. 
Had a crazy crazy intense week at work but things are beginning to slow down just in time. Have decided my husband will do the shots, we've got to do them between 4-7pm, and then keep the same time every day, so it's looking like 6pm. Going to do it and then go out for tea to celebrate. 
Going to dye my hair and have a pamper. Been for a stroll and bought some arnica cream for the injection points and a brand new journal for this new episode. Got some reports to write too but otherwise a quiet weekend.
Hope everyone doing ok: Brandy with your stimming, and Louise, highhopes and jack with your waiting, massages and the pressures of teaching. Take care all of you and thanks so much for being there. It is such a comfort :hugs:
Write soon x




highhopes2013 said:


> Louise that is fantastic that you persevered and got the letter situation sorted! I guess it pays to keep going back and asking until they finally get things done. FC you get the call this weekend. So what does that mean in terms of starting your cycle? Will you be starting this week???
> 
> Jack you are soooo lucky to be finishing school next week. Is that the case for all schools in Scotland? We don't finish till July 19th in London! FOUR weeks to go :( The kids are getting really ratty - having to sort out constant issues.
> 
> I've got a BBQ at my SILs house today - weather doesn't look too great! And tomorrow is a work day as usual - need to get the end of year reports finished. OOH going to see the Superman film tomorrow - has anyone seen it yet?
> 
> So, have I got this right: Brandy and Louise are starting treatment in the next few days, Jack is starting early July and Greta is hopefully starting in July too? Hard to keep up as things seem to be moving for us all now!


----------



## louise31

Hi all!! I had the call this morning and cant believe I have actually been accepted!! Although my needle teach is on the 22nd july so I hope nxt af stays away till after that so we can actually start on my next cycle. So happy and shocked to finally be at this point. Spoke with my brother this morn to tell him and he commented on how slow it is - people not going through this painful lengthly process don't realise the half of what is involved. I am so happy that I perservered with the calls as it def did the trick! Good luck with the injections gretarose and let us know how they go. Its crazy to feel excited about injecting yourself but I cant wait now!! Good luck everyone and thanks for letting me share this journey with you all xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes High hopes I think you have the timeline right for the few of us that are currently active on this thread ;) 


6 days for me till stims and an expected ER of 7/10!! Thats only 18 days wow.


----------



## highhopes2013

Louise that's great that you can start in July! Good plan to have your DH administer the shots.

Brandy can't believe u r at the stimming stage already and have a date for ER! That's fab! Good luck with the shots!

Greta hope ure first shot went well! It's so exciting when u start that journey. I went faint the first few times coz I hate needles but soon got used to it. It is definitely comforting knowing we are going through this at the same sort of time and can support each other!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks High!

Sorry for sounding silly but can someone explain this thing with the letters and the hospitals to me? Something to do with being across the pond maybe?

Here I went to a doctor and said here is my money I would like invetro... they gladly cashed the check and handed me meds haha.


----------



## highhopes2013

In the UK we have the NHS - we don't have to pay directly for our medical care it comes out of our taxes. So if we are having IVF, depending upon the area we live in, we are entitled to upto three 'free' cycles. In my area it is only one free cycle (which I've had already). However, the waiting lists are huge so there are letters and referrals and all sorts of hassles before you actually get to have ivf. If you are a private patient (which I now am since I've used up my NHS cycle) it is just like you said it is for you - I'm paying so I can do it whenever I want!


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

Things are def moving along for everyone it seems which is great! 

I called the hospital (again) on friday and my letter has been typed! :) Hopefully it will arrive tues or wed. I'm due my period on fri (this is when i've to call the hospital) so it's cutting it fine! 

How r the injections gretarose and brandy? Any side effects?

Yes most schools in scotland finish this week - some the week after. I CANNOT wait!! :) We go back on 19th August though 

x


----------



## ~Brandy~

My injections so far as easy. I was getting headaches they stopped today.. I am hoping they were caused by the birth control they had me on since I took the last one yesterday and I was fine today.


----------



## gretarose

Hi ladies
Well had my first buserilin shot yesterday and so far so good...I've got to inject for 14days and then go for a scan on 5th July, if all ok I will start on the Gonal F shots after that. 
Hope everyone good and things keep on moving for us all. :winkwink:




~Brandy~ said:


> My injections so far as easy. I was getting headaches they stopped today.. I am hoping they were caused by the birth control they had me on since I took the last one yesterday and I was fine today.


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Hi ladies
> Well had my first buserilin shot yesterday and so far so good...I've got to inject for 14days and then go for a scan on 5th July, if all ok I will start on the Gonal F shots after that.
> Hope everyone good and things keep on moving for us all. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My injections so far as easy. I was getting headaches they stopped today.. I am hoping they were caused by the birth control they had me on since I took the last one yesterday and I was fine today.Click to expand...

YAY! Were both rolling now :) Congrats!


----------



## louise31

gretarose said:


> Hi ladies
> Well had my first buserilin shot yesterday and so far so good...I've got to inject for 14days and then go for a scan on 5th July, if all ok I will start on the Gonal F shots after that.
> Hope everyone good and things keep on moving for us all. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> That is fantastic news Gretarose!! Good luck with all of the shots & it will be the 5th July before you know it!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Everyones starting to move along nicely .. Cant wait to hear the BFPs roll in!


----------



## jack79

Hope everyone's well. I'm still waiting on this stupid letter (!) that was supposed to have arrived last week! Going to call the hospital and chase it up tomorrow if it still hasn't arrived...

Random question - has anyone managed to give up tea before starting IVF?! I'm only on 2 cups a day but keep meaning to give up completely. Finding it difficult! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Wow we are all moving on nicely!!! Hope I hectic s are going ok greta and Louise, fab that u guys have started! Jack how annoying that the letter hasn't arrived. I would defo chase up tmrw if I was u. Brandy u must be counting down the days now-not long to go!

I've had a good stab at cutting down on caffeine - have decaf tea. As far as I know there's no harm in that, it's the caffeine that has an effect so I figure decaf tea is ok. Have given up tea before (long time ago, well before TTC) and it is possible but I found I was drinking so much water instead that I needed constant loo breaks! Plus on a cold day water just doesn't do it for me, need a hot drink!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Hope everyone's well. I'm still waiting on this stupid letter (!) that was supposed to have arrived last week! Going to call the hospital and chase it up tomorrow if it still hasn't arrived...
> 
> Random question - has anyone managed to give up tea before starting IVF?! I'm only on 2 cups a day but keep meaning to give up completely. Finding it difficult! :)


Well tea isnt quite my thing ;) But I was a big coffee drinker.. I have given up all but my morning latte. However, my doc is aware of it and said its ok.

I am sure though as with my previous pregnancies that the minute I have a BFP that I wont touch it.


Update on me.... So I had horrid headaches and it completely stopped once I got off the BCP so apparently that was causing them. I was afraid it was the Lupron but while on that alone I havent had an issue.

Stims Friday :happydance:


My countdown to egg retrieval is 
14
DAYS
15
HOURS
39
MINUTES
29
SECONDS


I am not obsessed :dohh:


----------



## gretarose

Wow, not long Brandy. Exciting!
Well hoping the rest of you ladies are doing well and those letters get a move on! 
I'm ok, well to be honest I am struggling. I guess it's the buserilin but I'm feeling absolutely exhausted and like I can't concentrate on anything. Especially work at the moment. The first couple of days I was truly fine and feeling quite proud of myself. Then since Monday night Ive been feeling like I'm about to get AF, I'm at my due time but I know the buserilin delays things, and then makes you bleed later. I've been pretty moody and low. Just want to do nothing and sleep a lot. Also I've been feeling cold and shivery too. :wacko:
Hoping these feelings are just an intense blend of PMT and the drug...and that it will lift soon. 
The injecting part is going fine, nothing to worry about ladies who haven't done it before. 
So I'm just going to try and allow myself to just be and rest as much as possible. 
Love and thoughts to you all xxxx




~Brandy~ said:


> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's well. I'm still waiting on this stupid letter (!) that was supposed to have arrived last week! Going to call the hospital and chase it up tomorrow if it still hasn't arrived...
> 
> Random question - has anyone managed to give up tea before starting IVF?! I'm only on 2 cups a day but keep meaning to give up completely. Finding it difficult! :)
> 
> 
> Well tea isnt quite my thing ;) But I was a big coffee drinker.. I have given up all but my morning latte. However, my doc is aware of it and said its ok.
> 
> I am sure though as with my previous pregnancies that the minute I have a BFP that I wont touch it.
> 
> 
> Update on me.... So I had horrid headaches and it completely stopped once I got off the BCP so apparently that was causing them. I was afraid it was the Lupron but while on that alone I havent had an issue.
> 
> Stims Friday :happydance:
> 
> 
> My countdown to egg retrieval is
> 14
> DAYS
> 15
> HOURS
> 39
> MINUTES
> 29
> SECONDS
> 
> 
> I am not obsessed :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## gretarose

A word on tea....I still have one or two cups of earl grey a day. It literally is my only vice. I'm the same as you highhopes, I get cold when I drink cold water all day, it just doesn't satisfy in the same way. I should really make an effort to cut it out altogether, but can't seem to do it right now and I keep thinking that earl grey is a pale tea so perhaps not as strong as regular tea (that's my excuse anyway)
I also drink red bush, chamomile (at night which helps me sleep soundly) and peppermint (after a heavy meal). :coffee:






highhopes2013 said:


> Wow we are all moving on nicely!!! Hope I hectic s are going ok greta and Louise, fab that u guys have started! Jack how annoying that the letter hasn't arrived. I would defo chase up tmrw if I was u. Brandy u must be counting down the days now-not long to go!
> 
> I've had a good stab at cutting down on caffeine - have decaf tea. As far as I know there's no harm in that, it's the caffeine that has an effect so I figure decaf tea is ok. Have given up tea before (long time ago, well before TTC) and it is possible but I found I was drinking so much water instead that I needed constant loo breaks! Plus on a cold day water just doesn't do it for me, need a hot drink!!!


----------



## gretarose

Hey Brandy how you doing? Just wondered what the BCP was? Was it the downreg drugs? I've not had headaches but had a bit of an emotional meltdown yesterday over the tiniest thing that happened at work. Feeling better today just mainly exhausted and spaced out.
Also hope you don't think me rude but wondered if we were a similar age?...I'm 38, 39 this September. Only just noticed you've got an older son and daughter which is lovely. Also I noticed that you have been on a thread that I started but then I ended up spending more time on here.
Anyway, take care of yourself and keep us posted x






~Brandy~ said:


> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's well. I'm still waiting on this stupid letter (!) that was supposed to have arrived last week! Going to call the hospital and chase it up tomorrow if it still hasn't arrived...
> 
> Random question - has anyone managed to give up tea before starting IVF?! I'm only on 2 cups a day but keep meaning to give up completely. Finding it difficult! :)
> 
> 
> Well tea isnt quite my thing ;) But I was a big coffee drinker.. I have given up all but my morning latte. However, my doc is aware of it and said its ok.
> 
> I am sure though as with my previous pregnancies that the minute I have a BFP that I wont touch it.
> 
> 
> Update on me.... So I had horrid headaches and it completely stopped once I got off the BCP so apparently that was causing them. I was afraid it was the Lupron but while on that alone I havent had an issue.
> 
> Stims Friday :happydance:
> 
> 
> My countdown to egg retrieval is
> 14
> DAYS
> 15
> HOURS
> 39
> MINUTES
> 29
> SECONDS
> 
> 
> I am not obsessed :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Hey Brandy how you doing? Just wondered what the BCP was? Was it the downreg drugs? I've not had headaches but had a bit of an emotional meltdown yesterday over the tiniest thing that happened at work. Feeling better today just mainly exhausted and spaced out.
> Also hope you don't think me rude but wondered if we were a similar age?...I'm 38, 39 this September. Only just noticed you've got an older son and daughter which is lovely. Also I noticed that you have been on a thread that I started but then I ended up spending more time on here.
> Anyway, take care of yourself and keep us posted x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's well. I'm still waiting on this stupid letter (!) that was supposed to have arrived last week! Going to call the hospital and chase it up tomorrow if it still hasn't arrived...
> 
> Random question - has anyone managed to give up tea before starting IVF?! I'm only on 2 cups a day but keep meaning to give up completely. Finding it difficult! :)
> 
> 
> Well tea isnt quite my thing ;) But I was a big coffee drinker.. I have given up all but my morning latte. However, my doc is aware of it and said its ok.
> 
> I am sure though as with my previous pregnancies that the minute I have a BFP that I wont touch it.
> 
> 
> Update on me.... So I had horrid headaches and it completely stopped once I got off the BCP so apparently that was causing them. I was afraid it was the Lupron but while on that alone I havent had an issue.
> 
> Stims Friday :happydance:
> 
> 
> My countdown to egg retrieval is
> 14
> DAYS
> 15
> HOURS
> 39
> MINUTES
> 29
> SECONDS
> 
> 
> I am not obsessed :dohh:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Yep were the same age :) 38!

The birth control I was on was Kariva for regulating my cycle with the other girls since my doctor does retrievals every 3 months he aligns us all. So he kept me on BCP to delay my cycle 1 week I started the lupron 7 days before my expected period so that it was built up in my system. I started my cycle exactly when they wanted me to so it all worked out thankfully :happydance:

Only 2 more day to stims. I feel like a drug addict I cant wait to get my hands on the next set of injections lol.


----------



## highhopes2013

You must be so excited brandy - two days to go! Greta - glad to hear the shots are going ok. Can't remember if you r on long or short protocol? When r u doing the trigger shot?
Jack - has the letter arrived yet??!


----------



## gretarose

I'm on long protocol highhopes. My AF is definitely late now because of the buserilin. Feeling much better and enjoying having an excuse to lie on the couch!
1/2 way to hopefully stimming next weekend/following week. Won't get my trigger shot til after then.
What about you? Hows things?




highhopes2013 said:


> You must be so excited brandy - two days to go! Greta - glad to hear the shots are going ok. Can't remember if you r on long or short protocol? When r u doing the trigger shot?
> Jack - has the letter arrived yet??!


----------



## gretarose

Cool! What do you do for a living|? The rest of us are all teachers.
Glad you're all in sync with your cycle. So 2 more days and then you'll be stimming? My stimming should start after 5th July. 
Wishing BFP's for us all this summer!!
:dust: for you
:dust: for me
:dust: for highhopes
:dust: for jack
:dust: for louise
xxxxx



~Brandy~ said:


> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hey Brandy how you doing? Just wondered what the BCP was? Was it the downreg drugs? I've not had headaches but had a bit of an emotional meltdown yesterday over the tiniest thing that happened at work. Feeling better today just mainly exhausted and spaced out.
> Also hope you don't think me rude but wondered if we were a similar age?...I'm 38, 39 this September. Only just noticed you've got an older son and daughter which is lovely. Also I noticed that you have been on a thread that I started but then I ended up spending more time on here.
> Anyway, take care of yourself and keep us posted x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's well. I'm still waiting on this stupid letter (!) that was supposed to have arrived last week! Going to call the hospital and chase it up tomorrow if it still hasn't arrived...
> 
> Random question - has anyone managed to give up tea before starting IVF?! I'm only on 2 cups a day but keep meaning to give up completely. Finding it difficult! :)
> 
> 
> Well tea isnt quite my thing ;) But I was a big coffee drinker.. I have given up all but my morning latte. However, my doc is aware of it and said its ok.
> 
> I am sure though as with my previous pregnancies that the minute I have a BFP that I wont touch it.
> 
> 
> Update on me.... So I had horrid headaches and it completely stopped once I got off the BCP so apparently that was causing them. I was afraid it was the Lupron but while on that alone I havent had an issue.
> 
> Stims Friday :happydance:
> 
> 
> My countdown to egg retrieval is
> 14
> DAYS
> 15
> HOURS
> 39
> MINUTES
> 29
> SECONDS
> 
> 
> I am not obsessed :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep were the same age :) 38!
> 
> The birth control I was on was Kariva for regulating my cycle with the other girls since my doctor does retrievals every 3 months he aligns us all. So he kept me on BCP to delay my cycle 1 week I started the lupron 7 days before my expected period so that it was built up in my system. I started my cycle exactly when they wanted me to so it all worked out thankfully :happydance:
> 
> Only 2 more day to stims. I feel like a drug addict I cant wait to get my hands on the next set of injections lol.Click to expand...


----------



## highhopes2013

I don't know much about the long protocol. I did the short protocol last time and will be doing it again this time. I'm doing ok, just counting down to the end of term now. Got appointment with consultant and then when I get my period - around 18th July if it is on time-I start injections!


----------



## jack79

Letter arrived today...along with my period....scan tomo and hopefully will get started!! :) Feeling quite excited! Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Letter arrived today...along with my period....scan tomo and hopefully will get started!! :) Feeling quite excited! Xx

Yay!!



I start stims tomorrow OMG!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## highhopes2013

How did stims go today brandy? Hope it has started off well!

Yay jack! So r u starting this cycle???


----------



## highhopes2013

Got my school summer fair tomorrow and we have to be there for 3 hours :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Super well! Dr checked and I have 34 follies!


----------



## jack79

Wow that's a lot brandy! Good for u!

I start injections tomo! On a nasal spray too. Nearly freaked at the sight of the needle at the hospital today! Slightly dreading tomo!! 

PS That's me on hols now...happy days (sorry fellow teachers!)


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh wow I'm so excited for u jack!


----------



## jack79

It feels rather surreal! Excited though :) 

Enjoy the fair tomo...hope the sun shines for it x


----------



## gretarose

Wow what a start to your summer hols jack, good timing.
Good luck with it all. I'm half way through my 14days of buserilin and AF officially late. So far so good
Passing on the good vibes to you too



jack79 said:


> It feels rather surreal! Excited though :)
> 
> Enjoy the fair tomo...hope the sun shines for it x


----------



## gretarose

Brandy that's an amazing count...lovely news. What's the next step?



~Brandy~ said:


> Super well! Dr checked and I have 34 follies!


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Brandy that's an amazing count...lovely news. What's the next step?
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Super well! Dr checked and I have 34 follies!Click to expand...

I continue stimms and return for ultrasound on July 3,6,8 and the 8th if all is well I will trigger


----------



## jack79

R u doing anything different to try to help things along brandy? Any changes to diet, exercise etc? I gave up tea a few days ago! (Better late than never!) Xx


----------



## jack79

Are u on the long protocol gretarose? I start gonal-f 450 today - apparently this is a very high dose :/


----------



## highhopes2013

That's great timing for u jack - right at the start of the hols! R u doing the short protocol? Brandy does that mean your egg retrieval will be around 10-12th July? Or r u on the long protocol too?

Just me and Louise still waiting to start then I guess!


----------



## gretarose

Hi jack, yes I'm on the long protocol so should have my scan on 5th and then move onto Gonal F before my ER and ET. All being well that could be happening 2nd week of July. I am doing gentle exercise, mainly walking, and continuing with my wonderful acupuncture once or twice a week. Work has been stressing me out so considering taking some time off but prefer to be busy than not I think. I've only got 1more week left so feeling like I should brave it. Good luck to you xxxxx


jack79 said:


> Are u on the long protocol gretarose? I start gonal-f 450 today - apparently this is a very high dose :/


----------



## jack79

Thanks ladies :) Yeah I'm on the short protocol so everything is happening so quickly! I have to go back for a scan next Fri then could be in the following week for egg collection... I'm going for my first acupuncture in 3 weeks this afternoon - my guys been away on hol so i've missed a few weeks. Have stopped the herbs now. Didnt want to risk taking them whilst doing the ivf drugs. 

Hope u and Louise get started soon highhopes! :)


----------



## gretarose

Yeah I stopped my herbs too. Kinda missing them really because it felt like they really flushed my system out and cleared my skin up in preparation for all this. But it's better to just have the drugs I guess and good old pregnacare supplements still.
You will be starting too before you know it highhopes and Louise :winkwink:





jack79 said:


> Thanks ladies :) Yeah I'm on the short protocol so everything is happening so quickly! I have to go back for a scan next Fri then could be in the following week for egg collection... I'm going for my first acupuncture in 3 weeks this afternoon - my guys been away on hol so i've missed a few weeks. Have stopped the herbs now. Didnt want to risk taking them whilst doing the ivf drugs.
> 
> Hope u and Louise get started soon highhopes! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> R u doing anything different to try to help things along brandy? Any changes to diet, exercise etc? I gave up tea a few days ago! (Better late than never!) Xx

I made major life changes 3.5 years ago so nope.

I lost 140 lbs went from a size 26W to a size 6, I exercise atleast 3-5x per week. I havent touched a drop of alcohol not even a sip, I dont smoke, I have vitamin levels checked 2x per year, so if this doesnt work nothing will.


BTW I do have a latte to drink once a day. The chemical process to take the caffeine out of a product is much more disruptive to your body than the caffeine itself in moderation.


----------



## gretarose

How is everyone doing ladies?




~Brandy~ said:


> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> R u doing anything different to try to help things along brandy? Any changes to diet, exercise etc? I gave up tea a few days ago! (Better late than never!) Xx
> 
> I made major life changes 3.5 years ago so nope.
> 
> I lost 140 lbs went from a size 26W to a size 6, I exercise atleast 3-5x per week. I havent touched a drop of alcohol not even a sip, I dont smoke, I have vitamin levels checked 2x per year, so if this doesnt work nothing will.
> 
> 
> BTW I do have a latte to drink once a day. The chemical process to take the caffeine out of a product is much more disruptive to your body than the caffeine itself in moderation.Click to expand...


----------



## highhopes2013

Brandy your life changes are amazing. You must be very disciplined to have done all that!

Doing ok - got my appointment with the consultant tomorrow at last. Hopefully I will book the coordination appointment tomorrow too and then all I need to do is sit back and wait for my period to arrive!

How are all the rest of you coping with the shots? And Louise how's it going playing the waiting game?!


----------



## jack79

I've done 2 injections so far...the first one freaked me out slightly and the second one wasnt much better!! I def have a needle phobia! They werent even that sore but the sight of the needle was too much!! Otherwise all going well :) Good luck with ur appt tomo. And i agree with highhopes - amazing life/ diet changes brandy! Well done! Xx


----------



## gretarose

Well done Jack, it is weird isn't it?! But it does get easier and they do stop stinging.
I've done 9 shots now, booked in to go for my scan on Friday, no sign of AF yet.
I've been suffering from some nerves & anxiety so my doctor advised I take this week off. My attendance at work has been impeccable over almost 10 years of being there apart from the odd sick day. So finally feeling like I have real space to allow myself to relax as much as possible now...after waiting all this time. Praying things work out for me but also trying to remain realistic. My husband and I feel pretty strong. It feels like such a good time for good things to happen! 
How is the acupuncture going for everyone?






jack79 said:


> I've done 2 injections so far...the first one freaked me out slightly and the second one wasnt much better!! I def have a needle phobia! They werent even that sore but the sight of the needle was too much!! Otherwise all going well :) Good luck with ur appt tomo. And i agree with highhopes - amazing life/ diet changes brandy! Well done! Xx


----------



## jack79

I reckon u deserve some time off gretarose :) I have my scan on friday too. Fingers crossed for lots of follicles for both of us! I have a heavy feeling in my tummy today...almost like my period is due. Hoping its a good sign x


----------



## highhopes2013

Are u ladies doing the shots yourselves? I couldn't face that! Got my DH to administer them for me last time...and even then the first few made me feel woozy and if I saw the needle I freaked!!! Hoping I won't be such a wuss the second time round!

Feeling a bit crap about going to the consultant today. It's rubbish being back at square one again after the positive result last time :(


----------



## jack79

Aww i know its all a bit daunting sometimes highhopes...but try to think positive thoughts. Stay focused on the end result! :)

I've woken up with a headache. Do u reckon it could be a side effect of the drugs? Going to go and drink lots of water...

Yes I've been doing the shots myself!!


----------



## gretarose

Hope it goes ok with the consultant highhopes, sending positive vibes.
Well it's seems AF has arrived. I'm going to call the hospital and just check my scan date will be ok for Friday. 
Thanks for the encouragement Jack, we teachers really suffer from guilt don't we?! I am starting to feel better in my own environment. 




jack79 said:


> Aww i know its all a bit daunting sometimes highhopes...but try to think positive thoughts. Stay focused on the end result! :)
> 
> I've woken up with a headache. Do u reckon it could be a side effect of the drugs? Going to go and drink lots of water...
> 
> Yes I've been doing the shots myself!!


----------



## jack79

Glad to hear it! Yes we do give ourselves a hard time if ever we should need time off. But i reckon a little time off for ivf is justified :)


----------



## gretarose

Yep my scan is Friday too Jack then if all is well I will start on Gonal F and buserilin continued. Hoping all is well with those hormones. Will you have a scan and blood test done? The nurse said I may just need a blood test because have had 2 scans done in the last 3 months. 
Got some acupuncture tomorrow afternoon, looking forward to that as I'm very crampy this AF time.




jack79 said:


> Glad to hear it! Yes we do give ourselves a hard time if ever we should need time off. But i reckon a little time off for ivf is justified :)


----------



## highhopes2013

U def deserve the time off gretarose! Don't worry about it! 

I feel a lot more positive having met with the consultant. Would even go so far as to say in looking forward to the next cycle! Got a prescription for the drugs and booked in to see the nurses next Tuesday. Just waiting for my period now and then I can start the cycle! Yay!

Oooo guess what, my ivf clinic has that fancy camera thingie that was in the news a couple of months ago so we are paying for that and going to hopefully be able to use it! Did u ladies hear about it? The one where they monitor the embryos 24/7 after fertilisation instead of checking on them once a day.


----------



## highhopes2013

Jack def make sure u drink plenty of water. My consultant today stressed the importance if staying well hydrated during the stimming stage. Apparently I am extremely high risk for ohss so will be going in almost daily for scans once I start. They will put me on the lowest possible dose to lower the risk of ohss and if it is successful I won't have to have the progesterone butt injections this time.


----------



## gretarose

Gl;ad it went well for you highhopes. Roll on AF for you then eh?
The wonders of technology as well, yes I did hear about the camera tracking thing, thats amazing that you will get to be one of the first to benefit from that. Take care of yourself, especially at school...nearly the summer and the timing will be better for you this time I'm sure.
It just seems like we have resorted to our typical British summer today! :cold:




highhopes2013 said:


> U def deserve the time off gretarose! Don't worry about it!
> 
> I feel a lot more positive having met with the consultant. Would even go so far as to say in looking forward to the next cycle! Got a prescription for the drugs and booked in to see the nurses next Tuesday. Just waiting for my period now and then I can start the cycle! Yay!
> 
> Oooo guess what, my ivf clinic has that fancy camera thingie that was in the news a couple of months ago so we are paying for that and going to hopefully be able to use it! Did u ladies hear about it? The one where they monitor the embryos 24/7 after fertilisation instead of checking on them once a day.


----------



## gretarose

Just seen we have generated over 200 replies to this thread ladies.
Roll on our BFP posts!! :winkwink:




gretarose said:


> Gl;ad it went well for you highhopes. Roll on AF for you then eh?
> The wonders of technology as well, yes I did hear about the camera tracking thing, thats amazing that you will get to be one of the first to benefit from that. Take care of yourself, especially at school...nearly the summer and the timing will be better for you this time I'm sure.
> It just seems like we have resorted to our typical British summer today! :cold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highhopes2013 said:
> 
> 
> U def deserve the time off gretarose! Don't worry about it!
> 
> I feel a lot more positive having met with the consultant. Would even go so far as to say in looking forward to the next cycle! Got a prescription for the drugs and booked in to see the nurses next Tuesday. Just waiting for my period now and then I can start the cycle! Yay!
> 
> Oooo guess what, my ivf clinic has that fancy camera thingie that was in the news a couple of months ago so we are paying for that and going to hopefully be able to use it! Did u ladies hear about it? The one where they monitor the embryos 24/7 after fertilisation instead of checking on them once a day.Click to expand...


----------



## jack79

Just done my shot and there was 0.25 iu left in the pen. Is that ok???!! Such a small amount..... Sorry to ignore previous posts (i'll reply to those shortly!)


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!
sorry I have been away a few days for a cousins wedding - had a very busy week last week!! Now I am on count down to the 22nd July time is passing by so slowly, but my mind is taken off it by all the busy activity at work!! 
Good luck for the next few days Brandy it sounds like everything is pretty much on track for you!
Jack79 I am on the short protocol too! so really interested to hear how it goes for you and how long the whole process takes.
Gretarose - I can't wait to get off the starting block!! Just need to start now and soooooo hoping that my AF is not early this month as I need it to start after the 22nd July and not before!!
Highhopes, hope your consultant appointment went well today and you are now all ready to start treatment. 

I am doing my best to cut down on tea but it is very hard!!

Good luck everybody we deserve lots of happiness and success! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Just done my shot and there was 0.25 iu left in the pen. Is that ok???!! Such a small amount..... Sorry to ignore previous posts (i'll reply to those shortly!)

not sure which pen you mean but I have the puregon pen. if you set the dose to the amount you are suppose to take it will inject what is left. You take it out note where the pen is set at for the remaining doseage... refill it and reset it to that amount and inject again.



Just checking in! I have my 2nd follicle scan tomorrow! ER should be in 8 days ;)


----------



## jack79

Thanks brandy - the instruction leaflet i got with my pen says to use a new pen to inject any that is left over. I ended up just leaving it as it seemed silly using a brand new pen for such a tiny amount.

Highhopes - i know quite a lot about that new technology from speaking to a dr at a fertility open day i attended a few months ago. If ivf through the nhs doesnt work for us we r going to go to a private clinic in glasgow that offers it. Def worth the extra cash i reckon!

Acupuncture going ok gretarose - i had a session on sat. Hope its helping! Hard to know for sure. And yes i'm going for a scan on friday. No blood test scheduled though x


----------



## jack79

Welcome back Louise! Short protocol going fine so far! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I Had my 2nd scan today. After 4 day of stims they found 38 follies ranging from 10 to 14. I haven't noticed any side effects yet from the stims or the excessive amount of eggs.... I hope thats a good thing. The doctor said I will begin to notice major breast tenderness and CM within the next couple days. They did blood work so I am waiting for a call to see if we need to reduce my medication at all. I am only on 150IU of Menopur and 150IU of Puregon but since they are growing so fast after only 4 days of meds they want to slow them down. 

I should be triggering by my calendar Monday but if they continue to grow like this I would trigger Saturday for Monday retrieval&#8230; Although the sooner the better for me so I don&#8217;t have issues or develop OHSS I will go with whatever is the best for the best outcome.

Hope everyone is well. I just dropped in while at work so I will catch up later tonight.


----------



## gretarose

Hi Brandy
Wow! Exciting stuff! So it could be Monday for your retrieval eh?
Wishing you all the best and look forward to hearing more x





~Brandy~ said:


> I Had my 2nd scan today. After 4 day of stims they found 38 follies ranging from 10 to 14. I haven't noticed any side effects yet from the stims or the excessive amount of eggs.... I hope thats a good thing. The doctor said I will begin to notice major breast tenderness and CM within the next couple days. They did blood work so I am waiting for a call to see if we need to reduce my medication at all. I am only on 150IU of Menopur and 150IU of Puregon but since they are growing so fast after only 4 days of meds they want to slow them down.
> 
> I should be triggering by my calendar Monday but if they continue to grow like this I would trigger Saturday for Monday retrieval Although the sooner the better for me so I dont have issues or develop OHSS I will go with whatever is the best for the best outcome.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I just dropped in while at work so I will catch up later tonight.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes I will find out on Saturday if I trigger Saturday or Monday! So excited.



gretarose said:


> Hi Brandy
> Wow! Exciting stuff! So it could be Monday for your retrieval eh?
> Wishing you all the best and look forward to hearing more x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I Had my 2nd scan today. After 4 day of stims they found 38 follies ranging from 10 to 14. I haven't noticed any side effects yet from the stims or the excessive amount of eggs.... I hope thats a good thing. The doctor said I will begin to notice major breast tenderness and CM within the next couple days. They did blood work so I am waiting for a call to see if we need to reduce my medication at all. I am only on 150IU of Menopur and 150IU of Puregon but since they are growing so fast after only 4 days of meds they want to slow them down.
> 
> I should be triggering by my calendar Monday but if they continue to grow like this I would trigger Saturday for Monday retrieval Although the sooner the better for me so I dont have issues or develop OHSS I will go with whatever is the best for the best outcome.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I just dropped in while at work so I will catch up later tonight.Click to expand...


----------



## jack79

Thats really exciting brandy. It all happens so quickly doesnt it! Good luck for Saturday x


----------



## highhopes2013

Wow brandy things are moving so fast! 38 follies is great. Hope u r feeling ok! I had a few over that and by the end I was walking slowly, felt very full and peeing wasn't easy!

Glad u r back Louise!


----------



## jack79

I've been having ovulation-like pain the past couple of days. Did u have the same highhopes? X


----------



## gretarose

I had that jack, think its quite normal.
Im actually feeling a little nervous right now as I type.... just waiting for the hospital to call me and let me know results of my blood test from this morning, and if I can begin stimming! 
How did your scan go jack?





jack79 said:


> I've been having ovulation-like pain the past couple of days. Did u have the same highhopes? X


----------



## jack79

It was ok thanks...considering my low amh and low afc i have responded ok...got to go in for ER on tues...not expecting many eggs but hoping they will b good ones... i've been feeling quite emotional today...i dont know if its the high dose of gonal f thats causing it but feel quite teary and overwhelmed.... 

How did ur blood test go? Xx


----------



## gretarose

Hi Hun
Hope you resting up, it's bloody emotional that's for sure. You are allowed to be however you want to be. I started crying in the hospital car park before we even got in there this morning! ....mainly lack of sleep and nerves about everything.
Well, they called me with the results and I must say I am confused...
Apparently my hormone levels are 'perfect' but they are keeping me on buserilin for another week, so that will mean 3weeks on buserilin. I will start stimming on 12th July. As the nurse was telling me everything I was trying to write it all down and then it only occurred to me to ask why (am I not starting stimming straight away)...after I had put the phone down. When I tried to call back to ask I haven't been able to get through. I guess they are closed now.
Any ideas ladies? Will it be because my womb lining is still too thick? but I didn't have a scan so how can they tell?
Sorry I'm waffling...
I'm pleased she said everything was ok but frustrated I can't start stimming yet! :shrug:
Hope everyone is doing ok and have a good weekend. At least the sun is shining for us.
You take care jack, that's exciting about your ER xx





jack79 said:


> It was ok thanks...considering my low amh and low afc i have responded ok...got to go in for ER on tues...not expecting many eggs but hoping they will b good ones... i've been feeling quite emotional today...i dont know if its the high dose of gonal f thats causing it but feel quite teary and overwhelmed....
> 
> How did ur blood test go? Xx


----------



## jack79

Thanks greta :)

I'm really not sure why they'd keep u on the buserelin for another week. My short protocol meant i was on it for a day before stims so have no knowledge that would help-sorry!

My lining was only 7.5mm today. The nurse said that was fine and that they want it to be at least 7mm. 

Does anyone know how much it can thicken in just a few days? X


----------



## gretarose

I don't know the answer to your question either jack, sorry.
I will ring the hospital tomorrow and clarify everything. Just treating myself to fish & chips and a girly film, husband on late shift :winkwink:
Feeling better after reading few other people's experiences on other forums...the wonders of technology :coffee:




jack79 said:


> Thanks greta :)
> 
> I'm really not sure why they'd keep u on the buserelin for another week. My short protocol meant i was on it for a day before stims so have no knowledge that would help-sorry!
> 
> My lining was only 7.5mm today. The nurse said that was fine and that they want it to be at least 7mm.
> 
> Does anyone know how much it can thicken in just a few days? X


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well we are out of town for the holiday but I have a doc appt tomorrow so I will be returning early for it. They will do another scan tomorrow to see when I will trigger. Probably Monday. I am getting very uncomfortable and my breasts are crazy sore. Even a sheet brushing against them hurts like hell


----------



## gretarose

Oh bless you hunny, sounds very uncomfortable.
Not long now though.
Don't suppose you know the answer to my little question to jack a few posts ago, about staying on downreg drug longer? It's confused me.
Hope your scan goes well tomorrow x




~Brandy~ said:


> Well we are out of town for the holiday but I have a doc appt tomorrow so I will be returning early for it. They will do another scan tomorrow to see when I will trigger. Probably Monday. I am getting very uncomfortable and my breasts are crazy sore. Even a sheet brushing against them hurts like hell


----------



## ~Brandy~

The buuserlin I assume is the same as lupron. The standard length is 3 weeks so It doesn't sound like and extended amount of time. When is your af? They normally start stimms the week of your cycle


----------



## gretarose

Thanks for getting back to me Brandy, I ended up worrying about it for most of the evening, and then just thought I need to put my trust in their decisions and try and go with the flow! Its hard not to be a control freak!!
Hope today goes really well. Keep me posted 



~Brandy~ said:


> The buuserlin I assume is the same as lupron. The standard length is 3 weeks so It doesn't sound like and extended amount of time. When is your af? They normally start stimms the week of your cycle


----------



## jack79

I know how u feel gretarose. Its so hard not to worry about the little things! I've been reading about stimulation and egg collection and cant help but worry that i'm not being monitored closely enough... i'm thinking 4 days between the scan and the scheduled EC is a long time. So much could change in between - how do they know that this is the best day to go in?? Im thinking my good follicles could be too big/ over-ripe by then and the small ones not mature enough?? Any words of wisdom ladies?! They didn't check my blood yest either...is that normal?

Sorry to be a worry wart!! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Try not to worry ladies. I know it is easy to say that but seriously, it will all be ok. They have done this thousands of times! When I went in for ER last time they had given me a gentle trigger because I was at high risk of ohss and they didnt get ANY eggs at all - the trigger didnt work and eggs weren't mature. So they only did one ovary and sent me home with a different trigger. Two days later they scanned me to check I still had follies in the other ovary and then managed to retrieve nine eggs! Two embryos were implanted on day 3 and I got my bfp!

You just have to trust in their ability and try to relax.


----------



## highhopes2013

Towards the end just before ER I felt really full and boobs hurt like hell - I feel your discomfort brandy! Remember to drink lots of water brandy and jack - my consultant said dehydration is a really bad thing during the stimming stage.


----------



## jack79

Thanks highhopes. Ur right its best not to worry! Im off for acupuncture then to the beach (we dont get a lot of sun in scotland!) My boobs r sore but not too uncomfortable - and ive been drinking so much water i'm constantly peeing!! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Jack - I think the way they know is by the size of your follies. When they scan u they put the size of the follies onto a scatter graph and there is a thick black line running horizontally through the middle. Did u see it? Once u have a few follies over that black line u are ready for the trigger. When u gave the trigger u then have one needle-free day and then egg collection right? Do u have a date for ER now? When is it???

Brandy good luck with the scan today!


----------



## highhopes2013

Sorry for the multiple posts - been going back to re-read what you ladies have been saying in the past few days so I could respond! It's been a busy time at school, did pizza-making with my class on Friday-fun but so tiring!


----------



## highhopes2013

Have fun at the beach jack! I'm going into central london today - gna hit the shops and maybe the cinema for a bit of cooling off! Enjoy the weather x


----------



## ~Brandy~

I will update later tonight but I'm omw to scan and blood work.


----------



## jack79

Hope it went well brandy :)

How was the shopping trip highhopes?! Beach was good. Was really hot!

I didnt c any graph yest- the nurse took photos, printed them then filled in a chart by hand. I think this was then passed to a dr and they called me later on to say back in for EC on tues x


----------



## gretarose

Wow jack your EC on Tues, thats come round so quick!
Thankyou so much for all your comforting words brandy, jack and highhopes.
Because I'm on the lonnnnngggg protocol, I need to be patient. Rang the hospital back and they said that there is nothing to worry about, and it is pretty normal to stay on buserilin for 3 weeks on the long protocol. So I start stimming next Friday!
Going to try and be super healthy this week and carrying on with my acupuncture.
I also found a great youtube channel called 'chelenic ivf'...it's a lady who went through ivf 3 times and eventually got her bfp with twins...she's lovely and so honest about the process. Sometimes its tempting to look at too much information via internet, but this really is heartwarming stuff :hugs:
Sending my fellow baby&bump ladies lots of babydust!
Night night :sleep:




jack79 said:


> Hope it went well brandy :)
> 
> How was the shopping trip highhopes?! Beach was good. Was really hot!
> 
> I didnt c any graph yest- the nurse took photos, printed them then filled in a chart by hand. I think this was then passed to a dr and they called me later on to say back in for EC on tues x


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went for a scan today I have 27 out of 38 that are within 15-18! I will have another scan in 36 hours then trigger!Retrieval is Wednesday morning.


----------



## jack79

That ivf you tube blog is slightly addictive gretarose!

Does anyone know if the ovitrelle shot has to be done in your stomach? X


----------



## gretarose

I'm not sure jack, I would have thought your tummy like the others...?
All the best of luck to you for Tuesday and Brandy for Wednesday for your EC ladies. 
I'm actually going to take a little break away this week, so I will check back in in about a week and look forward to hearing everyone's news. I will have starting stimming by then too so I'll be a bit further forward in my journeyxxx



jack79 said:


> That ivf you tube blog is slightly addictive gretarose!
> 
> Does anyone know if the ovitrelle shot has to be done in your stomach? X


----------



## highhopes2013

Shopping trip was great, just so nice to lose myself in the crowds!

I had the trigger shot in my thigh. No shots in my stomach at all - all were thigh and then progesterone shots were on my butt.

Have a lovely week away greta. Good luck with your first few days of stims!

Jack - best of luck for Tuesday. Can't believe it is ER for u already! Let us know how it goes. 

Brandy that's a lot of follies at the right size! How fab! Can't believe it is almost ER time for you too! 

Haven't we all come such a long way since we started this thread?!

Everything ok Louise?


----------



## jack79

Thanks guys :)

Thats me finished my drug regime! Thank goodness- i'm utterly shattered and fed-up of the whole ivf journey. The past few days i've felt sore and just ready for it all to be over... Hope Tues comes quick! :)

Hope ur all well xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Thanks guys :)
> 
> Thats me finished my drug regime! Thank goodness- i'm utterly shattered and fed-up of the whole ivf journey. The past few days i've felt sore and just ready for it all to be over... Hope Tues comes quick! :)
> 
> Hope ur all well xx

I am with you on this statement!! I just have 3 more shots to give myself and I am done for now with this horrid routine I have had to follow :happydance::happydance:


I cant wait to hear how well it went for you ER ;)


----------



## highhopes2013

Keep resting. U r almost there jack and brandy. The last few days of stims are the worst - I was waddling around feeling awful by the end so I know how tough it must be for u. Looking fwd to hearing good news from your egg collections! Xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all
Hope it's ok to join you guys so late in your journeys.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi all

Hope it's not to late to join you in your journeys:flower:

We have been trying for 3 years and last weekend finally had injection class and will start buserelin next week Monday. Am really excited but nervous about it but glad I am finally at this stage.


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi bundlesofjoy! Ofcourse u can join us! When are u starting ure cycle? We are all at different stages. I'm waiting for my period and then will be starting shots. Going to order the drugs today!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Thanks highhopes I start my injections next week Monday and then need to call when AF starts which should be the 23rd.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

When is your AF due? Will you be on buserelin shots?


----------



## louise31

Hi all!
sorry I have not been posting a lot recently just sooooo busy with work related things and planning my OHs 40th birthday for this coming weekend! Cant wait to finish work for Summer -it can't come soon enough!!! Hi Bundlesofjoy it is lovely to have you on board:hi:
Glad things are moving along nicely for all of you - I am still playing the waiting game - 2wks today till my teach session!! Don't you just feel like we are constantly wishing time away!!? I have been trying to not think about what is to come too much and just go with the flow....:coffee:
That's good Highhopes shouldn't be much longer for you then. Do you know what will happen if my AF comes a day before or same day as my teach session?? will that mean I will have to wait another month till I can get started? I hope not!:af: Well done Jack79 for completing all of your injections. I bet you feel so relieved now!!

Thinking of you all and sending positive thoughts - can't wait to hear some good news on here - I can feel it in my bones!!!! xxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.


----------



## gretarose

Just jumping on to say hi, welcome bundlesofjoy...and best of luck jack and brandy for EC.
I'm doing ok, still on my buserilin, :coffee: 3 more days then start stimming. 
I can feel it in my bones too louise!! Roll on the BFPS ladies!!!




~Brandy~ said:


> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.


----------



## gretarose

:dust:



gretarose said:


> Just jumping on to say hi, welcome bundlesofjoy...and best of luck jack and brandy for EC.
> I'm doing ok, still on my buserilin, :coffee: 3 more days then start stimming.
> I can feel it in my bones too louise!! Roll on the BFPS ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.Click to expand...


----------



## highhopes2013

How did ER go today jack? Hope u r resting and being looked after. Brandy good luck for tmrw!

Bundles - my AF is due next week sometime but hard to say exactly as my cycle hasn't gone back to normal since my mc. I will be on the antagonist protocol - gonal F injections and then orgalutron, followed by ovitrelle as my trigger.

Louise - when do u break up for the summer? I'm counting the days now. 8 to go!!!

Greta how exciting! Hopefully I won't be too far behind u with stims. Ordered my drugs and had a quick teaching appointment today just to revise how to do injections since it has been 6 months since my first cycle. Just waiting for AF now!


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Thanks guys :)
> 
> Thats me finished my drug regime! Thank goodness- i'm utterly shattered and fed-up of the whole ivf journey. The past few days i've felt sore and just ready for it all to be over... Hope Tues comes quick! :)
> 
> Hope ur all well xx

Hope it went well Jack! update us when you can :)


----------



## gretarose

Thinking of you Brandy...let us know how you get on Hun.
And Jack how are you doing? 
:hugs:





~Brandy~ said:


> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys :)
> 
> Thats me finished my drug regime! Thank goodness- i'm utterly shattered and fed-up of the whole ivf journey. The past few days i've felt sore and just ready for it all to be over... Hope Tues comes quick! :)
> 
> Hope ur all well xx
> 
> Hope it went well Jack! update us when you can :)Click to expand...


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

They managed to get 12 eggs yesterday which we were delighted to hear- they told us beforehand they expected 7 top so 12 was a bonus especially considering my low amh and low afc.

Just received a phone call to say 6 have normally fertilised (1 abnormally- think it is overmature or something). So, all going well, they want me to go in for a 5 day transfer on Sunday. The embryologist said they expect at least one good blastocyst from the 6 so fingers and toes crossed all goes well over the next few days!

The only thing I'm a bit disappointed about is that they said they don't call and give updates between now and sunday to say how my wee fertilised eggs are doing :( Its gonna be an anxious few days! 

The EC itself was a little bit traumatic (I hate needles as you know) - I felt pain at the start of the procedure and remember shouting out that it was sore. They must have then given me more sedative as don't remember much else until i came out of the theatre! The best part by far was the tea and toast they gave me afterwards - it tasted amazing!! 

When I came home yesterday I went to bed for a couple of hours and just rested for the rest of the day - was quite sore and tender and it hurt when I went to the loo...but I'm a lot better today.

Good luck for ur EC today Brandy. I hope I haven't put u off! Looking back it really was ok...I was just too nervous and I tend to act like a big baby when it comes to hospital ops and procedures! Xx
Xx


----------



## jack79

Welcome bundlesof joy! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok today and thanks for all the good luck messages! :)


----------



## gretarose

Bless you Jack, so good to hear from you. And that's such a good collection of little eggies!! :happydance:
Wishing you a speedy few days til Sunday. Keep busy but not too busy. Take care of you, lots of lovely healthy food and some distracting films and friendly company. Xxx




jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> They managed to get 12 eggs yesterday which we were delighted to hear- they told us beforehand they expected 7 top so 12 was a bonus especially considering my low amh and low afc.
> 
> Just received a phone call to say 6 have normally fertilised (1 abnormally- think it is overmature or something). So, all going well, they want me to go in for a 5 day transfer on Sunday. The embryologist said they expect at least one good blastocyte from the 6 so fingers and toes crossed all goes well over the next few days!
> 
> The only thing I'm a bit disappointed about is that they said they don't call and give updates between now and sunday to say how my wee fertilised eggs are doing :( Its gonna be an anxious few days!
> 
> The EC itself was a little bit traumatic (I hate needles as you know) - I felt pain at the start of the procedure and remember shouting out that it was sore. They must have then given me more sedative as don't remember much else until i came out of the theatre! The best part by far was the tea and toast they gave me afterwards - it tasted amazing!!
> 
> When I came home yesterday I went to bed for a couple of hours and just rested for the rest of the day - was quite sore and tender and it hurt when I went to the loo...but I'm a lot better today.
> 
> Good luck for ur EC today Brandy. I hope I haven't put u off! Looking back it really was ok...I was just too nervous and act like a big baby when it comes to hospital ops and procedures!
> 
> Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Glad to hear yours went well Jack! Dont worry you didn't put me off... Hospitals,needles,surgeries etc dont spook me. My doctor told me I would be completely out so I hope he is right because I could use the sleep haha!!


It's 2am here and my dogs woke me up to go potty so being the anxious person I am I couldnt go back to sleep yet because I am so excited :( 


Thanks for the well wishes Greta! I cant wait to be done with this stage of the process and move on to the transfer. Congrats you're going to start stimming very soon and time will surely fly by!


----------



## jack79

Thanks ladies and all the best again Brandy - now try to get some sleep!!

************************

I'm now thinking - one embryo or two?! Obviously might not even have two...but if we do I think I'd like to go for both being transferred. The embryologist has already tried to put us off tho...what do u all think??? Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Thanks ladies and all the best again Brandy - now try to get some sleep!!
> 
> ************************
> 
> I'm now thinking - one embryo or two?! Obviously might not even have two...but if we do I think I'd like to go for both being transferred. The embryologist has already tried to put us off tho...what do u all think??? Xx

That's a really tough decision... That's like they say putting all your eggs in one basket. But it does increase your odds of having a successful round.


----------



## highhopes2013

Jack that is a fab number of eggs collected! So pleased for u!!! I know what u mean about the EC being painful - I woke up in the middle of it coz the pain was so bad! They knocked me out again but it scared the cr*p out of me!!! I'm a total baby about needles etc too! Hated having the cannula put in my hand!

Brandy - how did yours go? Hope u r resting!

Greta - good luck with stims, u must be close to starting now!

My drugs have arrived yay! Still witing for AF. Due mid week next week.


----------



## jack79

Thanks highhopes :) So glad EC is over! Is the transfer ok in comparison? There was a girl opposite me on the ward who was having sedation for her transfer - the nurse said you only need that if you are really anxious?! That's great that you've got ur drugs - not long now till u get started!

Hope all went well yesterday Brandy and you're managing to relax now.


How are you doing Greta, Louise, bundlesofjoy?
xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Girls,

Yesterday went well but I am in alot of pain. They got 31 eggs... I am waiting for a fertilisation report now. They said it wouldnt be till this afternoon but I am hoping that there was alot of mature healthy eggs in there that fertilised.


----------



## jack79

Wow that's loads brandy! Well done! Make sure u rest up today x


----------



## gretarose

Woweee!!! That's an amazing amount Brandy! Hope you doing ok hunny, rest up now. Hope your husband is looking after you. 
I'm trying to ignore what you and Jack have said about the pain...it's making me nervous! :winkwink:
Really glad for you both, fx for your fertilisation reports. Keep us posted when you feeling up to it xxx




jack79 said:


> Wow that's loads brandy! Well done! Make sure u rest up today x


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Woweee!!! That's an amazing amount Brandy! Hope you doing ok hunny, rest up now. Hope your husband is looking after you.
> I'm trying to ignore what you and Jack have said about the pain...it's making me nervous! :winkwink:
> Really glad for you both, fx for your fertilisation reports. Keep us posted when you feeling up to it xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's loads brandy! Well done! Make sure u rest up today xClick to expand...

My pain is mostly just from my lower abdomen a combination of being over stimulated and having lots of eggs and having the retrieval im sure. I feel better today.


But the bloating is out of control. I have gained 15lbs in a week and it's not from food. The doctor said I will begin flushing the fluids out soon so FX.

It's nothing to be afraid of its more just discomfort than actual pain I should say. I wont be wearing skinny jeans for the next couple weeks atleast hahaaa


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Wow 31 that is a lot:happydance:
Fx all fertilise. 

My drugs arrived today so just waiting till Monday till dh can start injecting me:haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

bundlesofjoy said:


> Wow 31 that is a lot:happydance:
> Fx all fertilise.
> 
> My drugs arrived today so just waiting till Monday till dh can start injecting me:haha:

:happydance: You're up and running now wont be long!


----------



## highhopes2013

Wow that's a lot of eggs brandy! Fingers crossed lots of them fertilise!

Jack - I don't want to freak u out about the transfer but I had to go in twice! The first time I just couldn't relax. It didnt hurt, just felt uncomfortable - you get clamped open v wide! Also think my bladder wasn't full enough. So they have me another half hour and then took me in again. It was fine second time round. Think I was just being a scaredy-cat the first time!

I only had 3 embryos at day 3 so they said I could put 2 back in. Only one of those two implanted. It is a tough decision, u have to consider whether u can cope with twins - financially etc. I didn't care...the more the merrier! Twins would be hard work but I would consider myself truly blessed to end up with two babies after not even being able to have one naturally!

Bundles that's great that your drugs have arrived! Which protocol are u on?


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I am not sure they did not say. Is the protocol what day you start injections on? I am starting on day21


----------



## ~Brandy~

bundlesofjoy said:


> I am not sure they did not say. Is the protocol what day you start injections on? I am starting on day21

Just means are you on a short being less than 1 cycle or long being birth control first then onto other meds for the next cycle etc.

Also which meds are you taking? Do they have an estimated ER date?


----------



## gretarose

Glad you feeling better Brandy. 

Bundles... I am on the long protocol where I started buserilin on day 21 and have been down regulating for 3 weeks (feels such a long time!) and then I start Gonal F tomorrow which is the stimulation ones. 
I have a blood test 6 days later and then a scan on day 8. Not sure when my retrieval date will be yet, they will tell me on day 8 so I'm guessing week beginning 22nd July.
Please feel free to ask away with questions...it is like learning a completely new language, and that's just this the acronyms on this forum!! :haha:
But seriously we are all going through it so lean on us for support. I certainly have found chatting to these lovely ladies a real comfort as its a tough journey that's for sure!
Wishing you the best of luck
:hugs:




~Brandy~ said:


> bundlesofjoy said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure they did not say. Is the protocol what day you start injections on? I am starting on day21
> 
> Just means are you on a short being less than 1 cycle or long being birth control first then onto other meds for the next cycle etc.
> 
> Also which meds are you taking? Do they have an estimated ER date?Click to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo:

Doctor finally called with report!!

31 Retrieved
21 Mature
21 fertilised but 9 perished over night

12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:


Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Ah ok yeah I really do not understand all the terminology so will be asking questions thanks:flower:
No have not been on the pill, so i guess its the short protocol. I will start the buserelin injections on Monday then told to call when AF arrives which should be around 22 July, then told baseline would be around 29 July and egg collection around 12 August
Was also given gonal f injections, overitill injections and progesterone vaginal capsules.

Brandy 12 eggs that's great news, grow eggies grow


----------



## gretarose

Yeah Brandy! :happydance: great news! Bet you are really glad!! 
And it's so great that you get another report on how the little embies are doing.
Well, starting to get so eventful on our little thread now. Good luck bundles with your short protocol, you will be just fine. 
I must say I am very glad to be moving forward tonight with my first Gonal injection. Any tips for stimming ladies??
Got everything crossed for you for Sunday Jack :hugs:






~Brandy~ said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## gretarose

How are you Brandy? Hope you feeling better. :hugs:



~Brandy~ said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Yeah Brandy! :happydance: great news! Bet you are really glad!!
> And it's so great that you get another report on how the little embies are doing.
> Well, starting to get so eventful on our little thread now. Good luck bundles with your short protocol, you will be just fine.
> I must say I am very glad to be moving forward tonight with my first Gonal injection. Any tips for stimming ladies??
> Got everything crossed for you for Sunday Jack :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:Click to expand...


My tip is that you inject very slowly and stop for a second or two here and there before continuing to inject. I found that when I did this I didn't feel a thing.

Oh and clean yourself off with alcohol before you draw up the shot that way the alcohol is completely dry this will prevent stinging.


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck with your first shot greta! I agree, use an alcohol wipe. The nurse told my DH to inject fast but the first time he did that it hurt like hell so he ignored that advice and was much gentler. It really isn't that bad, u get used to it very quickly.

Jack any news on your embies? Surprised they don't call u again - my clinic gave me daily updates. 

Brandy how are your embies doing? Hope all are thriving!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> Good luck with your first shot greta! I agree, use an alcohol wipe. The nurse told my DH to inject fast but the first time he did that it hurt like hell so he ignored that advice and was much gentler. It really isn't that bad, u get used to it very quickly.
> 
> Jack any news on your embies? Surprised they don't call u again - my clinic gave me daily updates.
> 
> Brandy how are your embies doing? Hope all are thriving!!!

I am doing well! The doctors office wont call till the end of the day today and they will tell me how the lil ones are doing and at that point they will tell me if we will have a day 3 transfer or a day 5 transfer. I am scared and nervous but I cant really change the outcome so I will try to roll with the punches.

Hope you're well ;)


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm great thanks! Just been asleep in the garden! Trying to relax ahead of my ivf cycle starting. Want to be in a positive frame of mind and as stress-free as possible.

You have so many embies I'm sure all will be just fine. It's such a nerve wracking process though isn't it - so much can go wrong at any stage. I'm amazed it works and full of admiration for the people who invented the process, it truly is miraculous.


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> I'm great thanks! Just been asleep in the garden! Trying to relax ahead of my ivf cycle starting. Want to be in a positive frame of mind and as stress-free as possible.
> 
> You have so many embies I'm sure all will be just fine. It's such a nerve wracking process though isn't it - so much can go wrong at any stage. I'm amazed it works and full of admiration for the people who invented the process, it truly is miraculous.

Each step I tell myself ok now you can relax... No such luck. I dont think even if I get a bfp I will relax then I will be too worried its a chem or that I will MC again.

Such a horrible process. I just wish I could sit back and just enjoy it like the fairy tales!

You're constantly waiting on something or someone. waiting for AF to start, waiting to start injections, waiting to see how the follies grow, waiting for ER, waiting for doctor reports.. omg it never ends. :cry:


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

Hope ur little embies r doing well brandy. I havent heard anything so i'm hoping no news is good news. Can't wait for the transfer to be over with. The only problem is- my acupuncture centre is closed on a sunday so won't be able to get a session after the transfer. Bit of a bummer but can't be helped.

Good luck with the injections greta. They really aren't too bad. The only bit i felt was the needle going in. I didn't feel anything when i pressed the liquid in. The hospital didn't give me alcohol wipes and i didn't get round to buying them so i didn't bother with them. 

Hope u all have nice things planned for the weekend x


----------



## jack79

Just realised u will have done first injection last night greta. How was it?


----------



## gretarose

Thanks Jack, it went fine. I didnt get given any wipes either so not bothering. Im on quite a high dose of Gonal F (300) and last night I did wake up feeling not too good, achy and with a headache. But feeling better this morning after a stroll and bit of breakfast.
I reckon your embies are doing just fine...hang in there hun, youre almost there. Tomorrow yeah? And from what Ive read the ET is nothing compared with the EC. 
Look forward to hearing from you...sending you lots of :dust:

Brandy, good news about your 5dt too. Read your advice about stimms, thankyou so much. I think I can get V8 juice here in the UK but not sure about the other one gatorade (?)...is the same as a sports drink like lucozade?
Also did you mention something on another thread about being able to tell how many eggs from a certain reading that hospitals wont automatically give you unless you ask...E??
Take care and have a nice weekend x




jack79 said:


> Just realised u will have done first injection last night greta. How was it?


----------



## gretarose

Hope you feeling better Brandy?:flower:




gretarose said:


> Thanks Jack, it went fine. I didnt get given any wipes either so not bothering. Im on quite a high dose of Gonal F (300) and last night I did wake up feeling not too good, achy and with a headache. But feeling better this morning after a stroll and bit of breakfast.
> I reckon your embies are doing just fine...hang in there hun, youre almost there. Tomorrow yeah? And from what Ive read the ET is nothing compared with the EC.
> Look forward to hearing from you...sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> Brandy, good news about your 5dt too. Read your advice about stimms, thankyou so much. I think I can get V8 juice here in the UK but not sure about the other one gatorade (?)...is the same as a sports drink like lucozade?
> Also did you mention something on another thread about being able to tell how many eggs from a certain reading that hospitals wont automatically give you unless you ask...E??
> Take care and have a nice weekend x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Just realised u will have done first injection last night greta. How was it?Click to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Thanks Jack, it went fine. I didnt get given any wipes either so not bothering. Im on quite a high dose of Gonal F (300) and last night I did wake up feeling not too good, achy and with a headache. But feeling better this morning after a stroll and bit of breakfast.
> I reckon your embies are doing just fine...hang in there hun, youre almost there. Tomorrow yeah? And from what Ive read the ET is nothing compared with the EC.
> Look forward to hearing from you...sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> Brandy, good news about your 5dt too. Read your advice about stimms, thankyou so much. I think I can get V8 juice here in the UK but not sure about the other one gatorade (?)...is the same as a sports drink like lucozade?
> Also did you mention something on another thread about being able to tell how many eggs from a certain reading that hospitals wont automatically give you unless you ask...E??
> Take care and have a nice weekend x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Just realised u will have done first injection last night greta. How was it?Click to expand...

I did mention it. You can get your egg approximation per my fertility specialist by taking your E2 level and dividing it by 200. Each egg causes your E2 to rise approx 200. So in my case my Estrogen the day of retrieval was 6200 and they did in fact get 31 eggs. 31*200=6200


AFM I am feeling much better today. It's very early but I weighed myself and I have lost 2lbs so the water weight from the OHSS seems to be coming off thankfully.


----------



## jack79

On the way home from the hospital with 2 little embies inside me! :) :) xxx


----------



## gretarose

Oh wow Jack that's amazing news!!! :happydance: you must be absolutely thrilled to bits. Have a lovely day xxxxx




jack79 said:


> On the way home from the hospital with 2 little embies inside me! :) :) xxx


----------



## jack79

Thank you! I'm so excited! Fingers and toes crossed :) x


----------



## gretarose

How was the ET?



jack79 said:


> Thank you! I'm so excited! Fingers and toes crossed :) x


----------



## jack79

It was ok...just a bit uncomfortable. A bit like a smear. I closed my eyes and concentrated on my breathing/ talked to the embryos inside my head!! They advised against two embryos because of the risk of twins but I decided to push for it. I hope I was right in doing this but I just had a feeling it was the way to go. I am feeling very hopeful which may be a bit silly but I feel I have to be positive and believe it will happen.

How r u greta? Stims going ok? Xx


----------



## gretarose

Ahhh...I totally understand you wanting to have two put back and good for you for pushing.:winkwink: Positive thinking is the way to go I always believe....:hugs:
I am actually hoping because of my age (38) that I will be allowed two embies also (praying we get enough to have that option on the day [-o&lt;).
So, well done Jack, now you can relax more and enjoy the sunshine. 
I just read back over the whole of our thread and saw that you were on Gonal F 450, higher than me (300). How did you find it? Did you have a lot of heaviness and pressure? I've not felt anything much so far but I've only had 2 shots.
After a really long downregging phase like Brandy, its weird to be finally stimming!
Take it easy Jack x

Good luck for tomorrow Brandy and hope you feeling much better?
Hi Louise, highhopes and bundles too, hope you're all doing ok :hugs:




jack79 said:


> It was ok...just a bit uncomfortable. A bit like a smear. I closed my eyes and concentrated on my breathing/ talked to the embryos inside my head!! They advised against two embryos because of the risk of twins but I decided to push for it. I hope I was right in doing this but I just had a feeling it was the way to go. I am feeling very hopeful which may be a bit silly but I feel I have to be positive and believe it will happen.
> 
> How r u greta? Stims going ok? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Jack I am so thrilled for u! It has been such a crazy journey - remember when u thought ivf might not even be an option? And now look u have TWO embies transferred!!! How exciting! Put ure feet up and relax now. FC they both implant. I went for two as well but only one implanted last time. Glad the worst is over for u...roll on BFP!

Brandy is ure transfer tmrw? FC all goes well for u.

Greta do u have a date for ER yet?

I'm still waiting for AF to turn up so I can start stims. I'm due on thurs if my cycle goes back to its normal 32 days. I'm going to be on the lowest possible dose of gonal f coz I am high high risk ohss-lucky I didn't get it last time really as I had 40ish follicles. In hoping that I will be fine as I didnt really have it that badly last time.


----------



## jack79

Thank u so much ladies - ur support and kind words means a lot to me :)

I don't think I felt much when on the gonal f for the first 2/3 days greta. After that I had a couple of little headaches (i drunk lots and lots of water) and also felt a bit crampy/ umcomfy towards the end (not too bad tho). I def felt more tired and my mood was a bit low the last few days. Couldn't really be bothered doing 'stuff' whereas I'm normally a bit more 'get up and go'. I just took time out to relax and chill out which was easy as I was on holiday from school.

Talking about relaxing - to what extent did u rest after transfer highhopes? Not long now till u start - very exciting!!! :)

Hope ur embies r doing well brandy xx


----------



## TooExcited

Congratulations on being pupo jack! I've been following your journey so I'm so pleased you got your way and have 2 embies on board. What day were they? Did you have any to freeze? I have 2 embies transferred on Monday so am a few days ahead of you. Desperate to know the outcome but scared to test! 

Mine were not quite blasts and we trf 2 on advice of the hospital to maximise our chances... I've had the rest of this week off work and have just chilled out really, no strict bed rest but have just listened to my body. I've been really tired so have rested when I needed to but have done what I could manage. How do you feel now? It's so exciting isn't it! Xx


----------



## jack79

Thanks TooExcited!

It was a 5 day transfer and they were both blastocysts - one was slightly better quality than the other, although they didn't tell me the grades (I did ask but they sort of avoided answering!).

I've to call tomorrow to find out if we will have one to freeze (there is another embryo that is slightly before the stage of being termed a blastocyst if that makes sense?).

I'm feeling ok - just been relaxing in the house, mostly lying on my bed (just finished watching an episode of The Apprentice to kill time!) but have been up and down for the toilet, and to the kitchen! Going to take it easy today and tomorrow and then see how i feel. I feel quite bloated but have been like that since EC.

When do you do your test? I've been told 2 full weeks from today although a friend of mine was told two weeks from collection date. I guess every hospital is different.

Good luck over the next week! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow sounds like everyone is doing great! This thread is so exciting right now :happydance:


I have my transfer tomorrow afternoon. Last I heard my embies were doing 'well' they were not yet graded :( We have an appt to meet with the doctor monday to discuss the quality of all of them on day 5 and how to proceed.


----------



## gretarose

Hi highhopes...it sure is getting eventful on this thread!!
In answer to your question- I havent been given a date for my EC yet, I guess I will find out on Friday when I have my scan. All ok so far.

Hope your AF arrives on time so you can get started on stimming. 
Have you finished skool yet??




highhopes2013 said:


> Jack I am so thrilled for u! It has been such a crazy journey - remember when u thought ivf might not even be an option? And now look u have TWO embies transferred!!! How exciting! Put ure feet up and relax now. FC they both implant. I went for two as well but only one implanted last time. Glad the worst is over for u...roll on BFP!
> 
> Brandy is ure transfer tmrw? FC all goes well for u.
> 
> Greta do u have a date for ER yet?
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF to turn up so I can start stims. I'm due on thurs if my cycle goes back to its normal 32 days. I'm going to be on the lowest possible dose of gonal f coz I am high high risk ohss-lucky I didn't get it last time really as I had 40ish follicles. In hoping that I will be fine as I didnt really have it that badly last time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Hi highhopes...it sure is getting eventful on this thread!!
> In answer to your question- I havent been given a date for my EC yet, I guess I will find out on Friday when I have my scan. All ok so far.
> 
> Hope your AF arrives on time so you can get started on stimming.
> Have you finished skool yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highhopes2013 said:
> 
> 
> Jack I am so thrilled for u! It has been such a crazy journey - remember when u thought ivf might not even be an option? And now look u have TWO embies transferred!!! How exciting! Put ure feet up and relax now. FC they both implant. I went for two as well but only one implanted last time. Glad the worst is over for u...roll on BFP!
> 
> Brandy is ure transfer tmrw? FC all goes well for u.
> 
> Greta do u have a date for ER yet?
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF to turn up so I can start stims. I'm due on thurs if my cycle goes back to its normal 32 days. I'm going to be on the lowest possible dose of gonal f coz I am high high risk ohss-lucky I didn't get it last time really as I had 40ish follicles. In hoping that I will be fine as I didnt really have it that badly last time.Click to expand...



Your ER probably will be around the 22nd or 24th? I am just guessing thats about in line with the length of my process.

That is not long from now :happydance:


----------



## gretarose

Thanks Brandy. Will be thinking of you tomorrow :thumbup:



~Brandy~ said:


> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hi highhopes...it sure is getting eventful on this thread!!
> In answer to your question- I havent been given a date for my EC yet, I guess I will find out on Friday when I have my scan. All ok so far.
> 
> Hope your AF arrives on time so you can get started on stimming.
> Have you finished skool yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highhopes2013 said:
> 
> 
> Jack I am so thrilled for u! It has been such a crazy journey - remember when u thought ivf might not even be an option? And now look u have TWO embies transferred!!! How exciting! Put ure feet up and relax now. FC they both implant. I went for two as well but only one implanted last time. Glad the worst is over for u...roll on BFP!
> 
> Brandy is ure transfer tmrw? FC all goes well for u.
> 
> Greta do u have a date for ER yet?
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF to turn up so I can start stims. I'm due on thurs if my cycle goes back to its normal 32 days. I'm going to be on the lowest possible dose of gonal f coz I am high high risk ohss-lucky I didn't get it last time really as I had 40ish follicles. In hoping that I will be fine as I didnt really have it that badly last time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ER probably will be around the 22nd or 24th? I am just guessing thats about in line with the length of my process.
> 
> That is not long from now :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## TooExcited

That sounds fantastic jack. I didn't get the grades of mine either. She said because they weren't quite full blasts they weren't at the point where they could grade them although one looked pretty close to a blast if you ask me! I could see the inner cell mass starting to form so it couldn't have been far off. The other one was really just a ball of cells but they were hopeful for both...

Yep - we're too weeks after transfer as well. Seems forever but I'm half way there now and I really don't want to test! Crazy really because I thought I would be dying to do one by now but nope!

Resting up is a good idea- just listen to your body. Mine told me what to do - which was very little! I think all the hormones are still working their way out of your system and I'm finding the progesterone exhausting! Still hopefully will all be worth it! 

Good luck tomorrow Brandy with the transfer & yay to the final week of stims Greta - it all passes so quickly once you are in the cycle!


----------



## jack79

Ladies please tell me I'm being stupid but I'm worried that an 'incident' last night might have been detrimental to my wee embryos!

I was in bed trying to sleep when i suddenly heard a strange scratching noise. At first I thought it was outside (as the window was open slightly) but after a minute or so I realised it was coming from behind the curtain! I creeped over (sh*@tting myself!) moved the curtain and out flew a bat!!!! I got the biggest fright- screamed and ran out the room. My heart was racing! It took ages for my husband to catch the stupid thing (it refused to simply fly out 
of the window!) 

Anyway...after all my relaxation and tentatively moving around yesterday I feel this massive fright and the running probably wasn't a good thing to have have happened and maybe gave my embryos a fright too!!!

(This 2ww is going to drive me bananas I reckon!!!)


----------



## jack79

Im laughing as I read that but at the time I was actually quite stressed!


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Ladies please tell me I'm being stupid but I'm worried that an 'incident' last night might have been detrimental to my wee embryos!
> 
> I was in bed trying to sleep when i suddenly heard a strange scratching noise. At first I thought it was outside (as the window was open slightly) but after a minute or so I realised it was coming from behind the curtain! I creeped over (sh*@tting myself!) moved the curtain and out flew a bat!!!! I got the biggest fright- screamed and ran out the room. My heart was racing! It took ages for my husband to catch the stupid thing (it refused to simply fly out
> of the window!)
> 
> Anyway...after all my relaxation and tentatively moving around yesterday I feel this massive fright and the running probably wasn't a good thing to have have happened and maybe gave my embryos a fright too!!!
> 
> (This 2ww is going to drive me bananas I reckon!!!)




jack79 said:


> Im laughing as I read that but at the time I was actually quite stressed!

While a very entertaining and funny story... You're being silly. Your lil embies are tucked away nice and safe and even a hiding bat could not make them shoot out of your uterus :shrug:


----------



## jack79

Thanks brandy i hope u r right! 

Is it ur transfer today? Good luck! Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Thanks brandy i hope u r right!
> 
> Is it ur transfer today? Good luck! Xx

Yes! Its only 3am right now (I couldnt sleep) and the transfer is this afternoon.. going to be a long day.


----------



## jack79

Hope u manage to get a few hours sleep! All the best for the transfer. Im sure it'll go great :)


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi jack I laughed out load at the story sorry:blush:
I would have done exactly the same I am scared of all things that look like rats!

I think it will be fine, remember people who don't know they are pregnant do all sorts at the beginning and its fine. Just relax for the rest of the day and have dh inspect the room before bedtime from now:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Jack when I saw this news article I thought of your avatar LOL 


https://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/20...-adorable-recovery-of-wasabi-chan-the-kitten/


----------



## jack79

:) what a wee shame for that kitten!! The mushroom outfit- i have never seen anything like it!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> :) what a wee shame for that kitten!! The mushroom outfit- i have never seen anything like it!!

The story was a little shocking but the lil outfits are hysterical!

My cats super huge and fat it would take me a lifetime to knit one to fit him :haha:


----------



## gretarose

Best of luck for today Brandy, how many lil embies are you having put back?
Jack hope you've recovered from your fright in the night....Brandy's right though, you will be absolutely fine hunny but I totally understand your concern, I would have freaked out! :wacko:
Stimms are going ok, had a bit of tenderness last night on my left side but I think it was mainly the injection point because today I have a whopper of a bruise there, it's dark purple! 
Having another bit of a wobble about it all, feeling nervous about every little thing, just seems to be one of my off days. :shrug: 
DH and I had a big chat last night and both agreed that between us...quitting alcohol, getting healthy, lowering caffeine, avoiding stress, laughing more, me doing regular acupuncture, both of us taking supplements...we have done really well with our preparation for our ICSI. And that makes me feel good knowing that we have both made massive efforts. 
And I always have hope. 
And tomorrow is a new day...x

Can't wait to hear more embie news Brandy!



~Brandy~ said:


> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> :) what a wee shame for that kitten!! The mushroom outfit- i have never seen anything like it!!
> 
> The story was a little shocking but the lil outfits are hysterical!
> 
> My cats super huge and fat it would take me a lifetime to knit one to fit him :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Best of luck for today Brandy, how many lil embies are you having put back?
> Jack hope you've recovered from your fright in the night....Brandy's right though, you will be absolutely fine hunny but I totally understand your concern, I would have freaked out! :wacko:
> Stimms are going ok, had a bit of tenderness last night on my left side but I think it was mainly the injection point because today I have a whopper of a bruise there, it's dark purple!
> Having another bit of a wobble about it all, feeling nervous about every little thing, just seems to be one of my off days. :shrug:
> DH and I had a big chat last night and both agreed that between us...quitting alcohol, getting healthy, lowering caffeine, avoiding stress, laughing more, me doing regular acupuncture, both of us taking supplements...we have done really well with our preparation for our ICSI. And that makes me feel good knowing that we have both made massive efforts.
> And I always have hope.
> And tomorrow is a new day...x
> 
> Can't wait to hear more embie news Brandy!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> :) what a wee shame for that kitten!! The mushroom outfit- i have never seen anything like it!!
> 
> The story was a little shocking but the lil outfits are hysterical!
> 
> My cats super huge and fat it would take me a lifetime to knit one to fit him :haha:Click to expand...Click to expand...

I am so excited for you!! Soon you will be PUPO!


My appt is in 2 hours which is a lifetime about now.


----------



## gretarose

Thanks so much Brandy, its so lovely to have you guys to talk to :hugs:
2hours is about the length of a film...perhaps you could find a really hysterical one to keep you relaxed :haha:
Got everything crossed for you.
And I know I'm really dumb but what does PUPO mean??? :blush:




~Brandy~ said:


> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck for today Brandy, how many lil embies are you having put back?
> Jack hope you've recovered from your fright in the night....Brandy's right though, you will be absolutely fine hunny but I totally understand your concern, I would have freaked out! :wacko:
> Stimms are going ok, had a bit of tenderness last night on my left side but I think it was mainly the injection point because today I have a whopper of a bruise there, it's dark purple!
> Having another bit of a wobble about it all, feeling nervous about every little thing, just seems to be one of my off days. :shrug:
> DH and I had a big chat last night and both agreed that between us...quitting alcohol, getting healthy, lowering caffeine, avoiding stress, laughing more, me doing regular acupuncture, both of us taking supplements...we have done really well with our preparation for our ICSI. And that makes me feel good knowing that we have both made massive efforts.
> And I always have hope.
> And tomorrow is a new day...x
> 
> Can't wait to hear more embie news Brandy!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> :) what a wee shame for that kitten!! The mushroom outfit- i have never seen anything like it!!
> 
> The story was a little shocking but the lil outfits are hysterical!
> 
> My cats super huge and fat it would take me a lifetime to knit one to fit him :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so excited for you!! Soon you will be PUPO!
> 
> 
> My appt is in 2 hours which is a lifetime about now.Click to expand...


----------



## jack79

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :)

Hope ur feeling a bit better greta. Try not to worry too much- the stims definitely made me more down in the dumps. The good thing is ur not on them for too long. Chin up and remember to give urself little treats now and then. It sounds like u've done loads to help get ur body in tip top shape - u should be very proud of that! : ) xx


----------



## gretarose

Thanks jack, I think it must be the drugs making me low. 
Hope you doing ok today? :flower:



jack79 said:


> Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :)
> 
> Hope ur feeling a bit better greta. Try not to worry too much- the stims definitely made me more down in the dumps. The good thing is ur not on them for too long. Chin up and remember to give urself little treats now and then. It sounds like u've done loads to help get ur body in tip top shape - u should be very proud of that! : ) xx


----------



## louise31

Hi all! Glad to hear things are going so well for you all! I have had a lovely busy weekend, but unfortunately I was hopin af would stay awayy for at least another week or a least till after out teach session next Monday but sure enough she reared her ugly head yesterday. I contacted st marys this morning to see what this means andfound out that we can't start our treatment this cycle now becausecof this! ! Sick of my faulty body!! Af has been coming at 35 days and now I wanted it to be late it comes banf on 28!! Sods law!! I cant get off the starting block like you girls and it is sooooo frustrating and upsetting. I ended up breaking down in tears of frustration at work which I dont normally do. Sorry to moan ladies. I know that we have all been in the same boat and that you understand how I feel. Hope your embies are ok jack & brandy xxx


----------



## louise31

Hi all! Glad to hear things are going so well for you all! I have had a lovely busy weekend, but unfortunately I was hopin af would stay awayy for at least another week or a least till after out teach session next Monday but sure enough she reared her ugly head yesterday. I contacted st marys this morning to see what this means andfound out that we can't start our treatment this cycle now becausecof this! ! Sick of my faulty body!! Af has been coming at 35 days and now I wanted it to be late it comes banf on 28!! Sods law!! I cant get off the starting block like you girls and it is sooooo frustrating and upsetting. I ended up breaking down in tears of frustration at work which I dont normally do. Sorry to moan ladies. I know that we have all been in the same boat and that you understand how I feel. Hope your embies are ok jack & brandy xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Louise I'm so sorry that AF came too soon for u. Must be really frustrating when you've been waiting and trying for so long - so close and then suddenly it's another month. I felt the same way after my miscarriage coz I was told all I need to wait for is two AFs and then I can start again but it took me FOUR months to have two AFs!!! Hang in there...the month will hopefully fly by. Are u going on holiday anywhere? Might be good to get away for a bit?

Jack - I took 3 days off work post-transfer and just lounged around. The embies are perfectly safe in there I think we just worry because of everything we have been through. Most people don't even know they are pregnant at that stage if they conceive naturally and they do all sorts of things! Try to just relax and not stress about it too much. When can u test?

Greta hope u r feeling better today. It's a really emotional process isn't it?

Brandy - how was ure transfer? Hope u r relaxing too!


----------



## gretarose

Hi ladies. :hugs:
How are you Brandy? Hope it went really well. Update us when you can hunny



highhopes2013 said:


> Louise I'm so sorry that AF came too soon for u. Must be really frustrating when you've been waiting and trying for so long - so close and then suddenly it's another month. I felt the same way after my miscarriage coz I was told all I need to wait for is two AFs and then I can start again but it took me FOUR months to have two AFs!!! Hang in there...the month will hopefully fly by. Are u going on holiday anywhere? Might be good to get away for a bit?
> 
> Jack - I took 3 days off work post-transfer and just lounged around. The embies are perfectly safe in there I think we just worry because of everything we have been through. Most people don't even know they are pregnant at that stage if they conceive naturally and they do all sorts of things! Try to just relax and not stress about it too much. When can u test?
> 
> Greta hope u r feeling better today. It's a really emotional process isn't it?
> 
> Brandy - how was ure transfer? Hope u r relaxing too!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Everything went super ;) I have 3 Blasts in me hoping that atleast one of the little boogers hatch and attach today!

I go back to work tomorrow so I have this one more day of relaxing so I am going to take advantage of it.


----------



## gretarose

Oh wow 3!!!! Congratulations lady on being PUPO! :baby::baby::baby:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
You've got such a great chance there! I'm so thrilled for you!
Now you take it easy and hope work tomorrow is not too hectic for you.

I'm on my 5th day of stimms, got my bloods tomorrow...just hoping everything is going according to plan. Not really having many side effects :shrug: don't know if its too soon? I mean I am definitely getting crampy at night but nothing much through the day. So just chilling in my garden :coffee: and trying to think sweet thoughts about my follicles! [-o&lt;




~Brandy~ said:


> Everything went super ;) I have 3 Blasts in me hoping that atleast one of the little boogers hatch and attach today!
> 
> I go back to work tomorrow so I have this one more day of relaxing so I am going to take advantage of it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Oh wow 3!!!! Congratulations lady on being PUPO! :baby::baby::baby:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> You've got such a great chance there! I'm so thrilled for you!
> Now you take it easy and hope work tomorrow is not too hectic for you.
> 
> I'm on my 5th day of stimms, got my bloods tomorrow...just hoping everything is going according to plan. Not really having many side effects :shrug: don't know if its too soon? I mean I am definitely getting crampy at night but nothing much through the day. So just chilling in my garden :coffee: and trying to think sweet thoughts about my follicles! [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Everything went super ;) I have 3 Blasts in me hoping that atleast one of the little boogers hatch and attach today!
> 
> I go back to work tomorrow so I have this one more day of relaxing so I am going to take advantage of it.Click to expand...

You'll do just fine! Sounds like you have another 5-7 days of stimming. I wasnt really uncomfortable during the stimming phase I was just more impatient than anything. I was uncomfortable after the ER but that was due to OHSS which thankfully appears to have only lasted a few days for me.


----------



## highhopes2013

Brandy that's brilliant! Did they give u a grading for ure embies? Blasts is great, and 3 how exciting!!! Take it easy for the next couple of days xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> Brandy that's brilliant! Did they give u a grading for ure embies? Blasts is great, and 3 how exciting!!! Take it easy for the next couple of days xx

Yes, they gave me a full report card it's so cute!


It's their first report cards :blush:


All of them were grade 4. They grade on a 1-4 scale with 4 being the best.


----------



## highhopes2013

That is really cute! Did they give u a photo too? I didn't get a report card but I got a photo of my embryos on transfer day.


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> That is really cute! Did they give u a photo too? I didn't get a report card but I got a photo of my embryos on transfer day.

They gave me a picture of the 2 that they hand picked to transfer then since we were doing 3 they let me pick the 3rd one from anywhere on the list so no pic for that one.

I sent the picture to work with my husband to scan it in for me since I am still off work :happydance:


----------



## jack79

Congratulations Brandy! Hope you're doing ok and resting with those feet up! Has your doctor told you to bed rest (I hear this advice is more common in the US)?

Louise - hope you're feeling better? It is so frustrating and upsetting to be told that you won't be starting for another month - I remember being in the same situation and feeling so fed up. When do you finish up for the holidays? At least you'll have time to relax and look after yourself before you start the ivf... not much of a consolation I know.

Hope the shots are going ok greta? How are you bundlesofjoy?

I'm doing ok - not feeling quite as positive as I was straight after the transfer. Trying to banish doubts/ negative thoughts from my head, but they are definitely trying to creep in more and more! I'm only 3dp the 5dt but it feels like I've been waiting for at least 2 weeks already!! How are you feeling TooExcited? When do you test again? Are you using crinone gel?

Highhopes did you use crinone gel last time round? Or was it progesterone injections that you administered? I've been told to stop the crinone gel if/ when I get a bfp. I have read online that some women are advised to keep using it for 12 weeks. 

Right - I'm away to do some housework!! :)

xx


----------



## jack79

PS - We have a wee frozen embryo - forgot to tell you all! Embryologist called on Monday to say it had progressed really well overnight and it was frozen at day 6 :) :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Congratulations Brandy! Hope you're doing ok and resting with those feet up! Has your doctor told you to bed rest (I hear this advice is more common in the US)?
> 
> Louise - hope you're feeling better? It is so frustrating and upsetting to be told that you won't be starting for another month - I remember being in the same situation and feeling so fed up. When do you finish up for the holidays? At least you'll have time to relax and look after yourself before you start the ivf... not much of a consolation I know.
> 
> Hope the shots are going ok greta? How are you bundlesofjoy?
> 
> I'm doing ok - not feeling quite as positive as I was straight after the transfer. Trying to banish doubts/ negative thoughts from my head, but they are definitely trying to creep in more and more! I'm only 3dp the 5dt but it feels like I've been waiting for at least 2 weeks already!! How are you feeling TooExcited? When do you test again? Are you using crinone gel?
> 
> Highhopes did you use crinone gel last time round? Or was it progesterone injections that you administered? I've been told to stop the crinone gel if/ when I get a bfp. I have read online that some women are advised to keep using it for 12 weeks.
> 
> Right - I'm away to do some housework!! :)
> 
> xx

I am having a hard time trying to stay positive too.. Not sure what it is but its hard not to already think it didn't work.... Nothing else has worked thus far. But a positive attitude is really what is needed about now. 

I had the day of the transfer and the day after off. I am back to work today. I just sat around crocheting a baby blanket to keep me busy.


----------



## jack79

~Brandy~ said:


> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Brandy! Hope you're doing ok and resting with those feet up! Has your doctor told you to bed rest (I hear this advice is more common in the US)?
> 
> Louise - hope you're feeling better? It is so frustrating and upsetting to be told that you won't be starting for another month - I remember being in the same situation and feeling so fed up. When do you finish up for the holidays? At least you'll have time to relax and look after yourself before you start the ivf... not much of a consolation I know.
> 
> Hope the shots are going ok greta? How are you bundlesofjoy?
> 
> I'm doing ok - not feeling quite as positive as I was straight after the transfer. Trying to banish doubts/ negative thoughts from my head, but they are definitely trying to creep in more and more! I'm only 3dp the 5dt but it feels like I've been waiting for at least 2 weeks already!! How are you feeling TooExcited? When do you test again? Are you using crinone gel?
> 
> Highhopes did you use crinone gel last time round? Or was it progesterone injections that you administered? I've been told to stop the crinone gel if/ when I get a bfp. I have read online that some women are advised to keep using it for 12 weeks.
> 
> Right - I'm away to do some housework!! :)
> 
> xx
> 
> I am having a hard time trying to stay positive too.. Not sure what it is but its hard not to already think it didn't work.... Nothing else has worked thus far. But a positive attitude is really what is needed about now.
> 
> I had the day of the transfer and the day after off. I am back to work today. I just sat around crocheting a baby blanket to keep me busy.Click to expand...

I think it's hard to sustain positivity for a long period of time before the doubts start creeping in. At least being back at work will keep your mind occupied. I'm finding I'm obsessing quite a bit and noticing/ questioning every single twinge :/ DH and I are heading away for a couple of nights at the weekend so I'm looking forward to that. Hopefully it will take my mind off whether or not my embryos have implanted!! x


----------



## TooExcited

Hi everyone - hope you are doing ok.

I'm ish ok today. Started with a tiny bit of brown spotting last night and I had a melt down. DH was lovely and talked me through it. Had a bit more today so am just praying that it is just the progesterone and nothing more... still have several more days before my test and feel sick at the thought of doing it...

I'm exactly the same ladies - I swing from being uber positive that it has worked and at least one of my embies has snuggled in to feeling like there is no chance that it has worked... this is such a roller coaster.

I'm not on the gel - i have the lovely suppositories instead!!!

Fx'd for us all xx


----------



## jack79

I hope u get good news tooexcited. Lots of women get spotting followed by a bfp. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## gretarose

Hi ladies...hope you all ok :hugs:
Well just had a bit of a shock today and found out that my bloods are very low...and so I need to up my Gonal F to 450. The nurse said it looks like Im not responding properly to my stimms. Feeling very worried and low. :cry: 
Also feeling like I need to prepare for the worst... that our cycle may be cancelled. 
Trying to cling on to the hope that the next 2 nights of higher dose injections will boost things up and we won't have upsetting news on Friday.
I don't really understand what's happening, but I know it does happen to some women.
Does anyone have any advice for me?? Some reassurance?..its such alien territory for me and I'm feeling so exhausted :shrug:
Xxx



TooExcited said:


> Hi everyone - hope you are doing ok.
> 
> I'm ish ok today. Started with a tiny bit of brown spotting last night and I had a melt down. DH was lovely and talked me through it. Had a bit more today so am just praying that it is just the progesterone and nothing more... still have several more days before my test and feel sick at the thought of doing it...
> 
> I'm exactly the same ladies - I swing from being uber positive that it has worked and at least one of my embies has snuggled in to feeling like there is no chance that it has worked... this is such a roller coaster.
> 
> I'm not on the gel - i have the lovely suppositories instead!!!
> 
> Fx'd for us all xx


----------



## TooExcited

Greta - stay positive. I'm sure they have seen the situation before and wouldnt have wasted the expense on the extra drugs if they didn't think it was worth a try. I have my fingers crossed the eggies will catch up.

What did they see on the scan? Have you got any follies? xx


----------



## gretarose

Thanks for your sweet reply TooExcited, it's nice to meet you, I did just read your little story and congratulations on being PUPO...:happydance:
I don't have my scan til Friday so won't know about my follies til then. I've only had one scan and that was before I started my buserilin so feeling slightly unmonitored to be honest! Also I have been downreg going for 3weeks so worried that my ovaries may have gone to sleep...? I'm hoping and praying my follies are there and we can proceed. 








TooExcited said:


> Greta - stay positive. I'm sure they have seen the situation before and wouldnt have wasted the expense on the extra drugs if they didn't think it was worth a try. I have my fingers crossed the eggies will catch up.
> 
> What did they see on the scan? Have you got any follies? xx


----------



## jack79

Keep thinking positively greta. I reckon if u start to respond then they may keep u on it for a while longer? I was on 450 with very low amh and they managed to get 12 eggs. Dont lose hope yet. xx

Ive just had a very unexpected bout of tears come from nowhere. Was chatting to my mum briefly on phone and she asked if I was ok, that i sounded a bit down. The tears started when I hung up! Dont know whats going on!!


----------



## gretarose

Aw sweetie, I reckon it's early preggo signs. You've been through so much :hugs: We all have on here...that's why it's such a comfort to talk on here. :hugs:
You stay positive too, it's so exciting with your 2 lil embies snuggling in.
I'm feeling better after what you've said, thank you x
Had a big cry too,:cry: I guess I'm thinking back over my little loss (even though it was a long time ago) and worrying about my age, and thinking how bloody unfair all of this is...and how the weather out there is too damn fine to be spending it indoors obsessively looking up info on 'poor response to gonal f'!
So in the last couple of hours I have just looked straight into my fear, gearing myself up for different types of news on Friday, but mostly my survival instinct kicks right in and I think whatever happens I am still alive and I still have the love of a good (and very handsome :winkwink:) man. 
We will ride this storm together. 
Keep me posted hunny, thinking of you




jack79 said:


> Keep thinking positively greta. I reckon if u start to respond then they may keep u on it for a while longer? I was on 450 with very low amh and they managed to get 12 eggs. Dont lose hope yet. xx
> 
> Ive just had a very unexpected bout of tears come from nowhere. Was chatting to my mum briefly on phone and she asked if I was ok, that i sounded a bit down. The tears started when I hung up! Dont know whats going on!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hang in there Greta! The reason for all the labs and scans during the whole process is to catch what your body is doing early enough to correct it :) 

So the fact they caught the levels now and made adjustments is a great thing. Dont stress you will find out the response on Friday and they will adjust again accordingly if need be.

You'll do fine 


AFM-
I am in a panic when I know I shouldnt be :( I only had my transfer 72 hours ago and I haven't noticed anything lol.

Silly I know but I was really hoping for a tug or a pull or SOMETHING... even pee 1 more time than normal and give me hope :)


----------



## gretarose

Thanks Brandy, I know I'm overreacting and being all dramatic, it just sends you into a real spin of emotions :wacko:
And don't fret I reckon your 3 lil embies are just quietly nestling in, reckon you'll soon hear from them :hugs:
How's work been?




~Brandy~ said:


> Hang in there Greta! The reason for all the labs and scans during the whole process is to catch what your body is doing early enough to correct it :)
> 
> So the fact they caught the levels now and made adjustments is a great thing. Dont stress you will find out the response on Friday and they will adjust again accordingly if need be.
> 
> You'll do fine
> 
> 
> AFM-
> I am in a panic when I know I shouldnt be :( I only had my transfer 72 hours ago and I haven't noticed anything lol.
> 
> Silly I know but I was really hoping for a tug or a pull or SOMETHING... even pee 1 more time than normal and give me hope :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Hang in there greta. Like the other ladies have said, they wouldn't bother upping your dose without good reason. Try not to lose hope. My first egg collection I got NO eggs coz the trigger shot failed but even then they didnt cancel my cycle - sent me home with a different trigger shot and two days later they collected nine eggs! All is no lost hon. It's still early days. 

As for the crying...it's therapeutic! Just think of everything we have been through. It's only natural to shed some tears. And actually sometimes a good cry does the world of good. Better than bottling things up and putting a brave face on all the time. 

All you ladies are amazing for going through all of this. It takes such strength and determination. It will all be worth it in the end when we have our lil babies in our arms.

On another note - I cried in my performance management review meeting today for no apparent reason!!! Think AF is on her way!


----------



## highhopes2013

Jack I had progesterone injections upto my 6 week scan and then once they had seen the heartbeat and confirmed it was a viable pregnancy they switched me to vaginal gel version - I think it was called crinone but can't remember exactly!


----------



## jack79

Thanks for the support ladies - my wobbly moment did actually feel therapeutic so I just went with it, had a good cry over nothing and felt better afterwards! I reckon it's probably the crinone gel that's to blame!

I've been doing some online reading (yet again!) about stopping crinone gel after a bfp (as my clinic advises) and I'm worried that this could be a bad thing! Most clinics say to keep using progesterone up until at least the 7 week scan or even up until 12 weeks. I saw a thread where a woman said she kept using it anyway, even though her clinic said to stop using after her bfp. I'm wondering if I should source online, and buy it IN CASE of a bfp and continue using afterwards. Apparently there's no harm in continuing to use it... What do you girls think?

How's the 2ww going brandy? Any twinges or anything yet? Lots of women get no signs at all so don't worry if you're not feeling anything yet x


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies - my wobbly moment did actually feel therapeutic so I just went with it, had a good cry over nothing and felt better afterwards! I reckon it's probably the crinone gel that's to blame!
> 
> I've been doing some online reading (yet again!) about stopping crinone gel after a bfp (as my clinic advises) and I'm worried that this could be a bad thing! Most clinics say to keep using progesterone up until at least the 7 week scan or even up until 12 weeks. I saw a thread where a woman said she kept using it anyway, even though her clinic said to stop using after her bfp. I'm wondering if I should source online, and buy it IN CASE of a bfp and continue using afterwards. Apparently there's no harm in continuing to use it... What do you girls think?
> 
> How's the 2ww going brandy? Any twinges or anything yet? Lots of women get no signs at all so don't worry if you're not feeling anything yet x

Nothing but a whole lot of worry


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well :)

I've been driving myself nuts the past few days, worrying about this, that, and the next thing... and I've decided it needs to stop! I've realised that worrying and over-thinking things does not do anyone any favours at all... whatever will be will be and stressing is not going to help matters! Here's to my new positive frame of mind! :)

xxx xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you're all well :)
> 
> I've been driving myself nuts the past few days, worrying about this, that, and the next thing... and I've decided it needs to stop! I've realised that worrying and over-thinking things does not do anyone any favours at all... whatever will be will be and stressing is not going to help matters! Here's to my new positive frame of mind! :)
> 
> xxx xxx

I started crocheting a blanket just to keep me busy lol

I am nervous wreck.


----------



## highhopes2013

I think in a way the TWW is the worst bit because u r just left alone - no more scans or bloods or appointments. Feels like a long time to wait! Keep yourselves busy-but stay relaxed!

AF has arrived! So I will be starting stims I think on Sunday. Need to phone to check that is right tomorrow. So excited! Finished school today too so it's perfect timing!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I got my BFP tonight its a solid for sure pink line!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Wow brandy that is fantastic news! Congrats!!!


----------



## gretarose

Brandy that's gorgeous news. So pleased for you!!
And highhopes that's great that you will be starting again.
I really wish I had some happy news to share but unfortunately I only had 2small follies on my scan and so am really really gutted :nope:
It's been an awful couple of days, have another scan tomorrow morning and if there is no further development then the clinic are wanting to cancel our cycle.
We are going to push to be allowed to at least complete the stimms...it's been 7 days and I know it takes some women longer. It's all just such a HUGE disappointment. I'm kinda outta words to be honest.
Praying that we can have a chance to try for egg collection. I've been reading a lot about how some women do get some success. My hormone levels seem screwed up, after being told before we started that they were 'of normal profile'...very very confused. I've had a headache from crying for days now.
Really need some positive vibes ladies....x



highhopes2013 said:


> Wow brandy that is fantastic news! Congrats!!!


----------



## Silversurfer

Greta, 
Would they give u an extra day of stimming? I was in a similar situation and they said it wouldn't make a difference but there were more than two follicles Hun, got three eggs, and two fertilised.
Hang in there Hun x :hugs:


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh greta, I'm so sorry u r feeling so down. I'm glad u r pushing to finish off stims. How many days have u got left? U never know, things could change. All sorts of things happen with ivf. Everyone's body is different and responds in different ways. Don't give up just yet. Did they say why u may not have responded well to the stims? Have they upped ure dose more?

Tbh I've been crying since I woke up today on and off. Thought I would be excited coz I'm starting stims tmrw but feeling crap that I'm back at square one and so scared that it may not work this time, or that if it does work I will lose the baby again. Looked at the 6 week scan photo from my miscarriage baby today coz I was going through my ivf file from the first cycle and that set me off again. It's such a roller coaster. So many highs and lows. 

People who get pregnant naturally have it so easy. I have to go visit someone who had a baby last week and I'm just dreading it, it's gonna hurt so much even though I'm happy for them.


----------



## gretarose

Thanks so much for your response Silversurfer, they are giving me 2extra days from my scan on Friday so I guess they are being generous! But even so I am in such a state of shock that they won't just let me complete. I feel so ignorant about all the different criteria they have to stick to re how many follies they will allow for egg collection. What happened with your cycle hun?


Silversurfer said:


> Greta,
> Would they give u an extra day of stimming? I was in a similar situation and they said it wouldn't make a difference but there were more than two follicles Hun, got three eggs, and two fertilised.
> Hang in there Hun x :hugs:


----------



## gretarose

Thanks high hopes for being so lovely. 
They upped my dose to 450 but I just don't seem to be responding well. It's so hard isn't it?! 
Praying for some positive changes on tomorrow's scan but I know it's a long shot. The clinic have told us to prepare for a cancellation.
Take care of yourself, I hope you start feeling brighter. xxx




highhopes2013 said:


> Oh greta, I'm so sorry u r feeling so down. I'm glad u r pushing to finish off stims. How many days have u got left? U never know, things could change. All sorts of things happen with ivf. Everyone's body is different and responds in different ways. Don't give up just yet. Did they say why u may not have responded well to the stims? Have they upped ure dose more?
> 
> Tbh I've been crying since I woke up today on and off. Thought I would be excited coz I'm starting stims tmrw but feeling crap that I'm back at square one and so scared that it may not work this time, or that if it does work I will lose the baby again. Looked at the 6 week scan photo from my miscarriage baby today coz I was going through my ivf file from the first cycle and that set me off again. It's such a roller coaster. So many highs and lows.
> 
> People who get pregnant naturally have it so easy. I have to go visit someone who had a baby last week and I'm just dreading it, it's gonna hurt so much even though I'm happy for them.


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi, originally was meant to have scan thurs first one from stimming, only two follicles and a couple of tiny ones. They said I needed a better response by the next tues, by tues only two follicles over 15 mm and another one at 10mm. They had said need three at least 15mm to proceed. In the end they asked if we wanted to switch to iui instead, requested another scan the next day to see if anything different and they agreed to an extra day of menopur ( I was on 4 ampules already), but said expected no difference. Next day three follicles 13, 16, and 18 mm and one at 7-8. The consultant agreed to continue ivf, with warning we may get no eggs. Got four follicles in end and three eggs.
Two fertilised and I hope they are currently snuggling in....only a week to finding out.
Basically I kept thinking it was over and due to my low amh had been warned they may not offer more ivf, but we got embryo's- it can happen. Seriously the worse two weeks though. Cried so much. Try just one day at a time that's the best you can do, and if you want to try with two follicles ask. Every centre seems to have different rules. Hugs and good vibes xxx


----------



## gretarose

Thank you so much for sharing your story with me. It helps to know someone who has been through something similar. And well done for standing strong and requesting more time, another scan and to go ahead with the IVF....and congratulations on being PUPO. :flower:
We are going through ICSI so IUI isn't really an option for us, also I am 38 and have low ovarian reserve....I don't know if thats why they are quick to try and cancel. I trust their judgement but feel they have been so quick to mention cancelling. I am wondering if the long protocol just doesn't suit me and would be better on the short one. I am going to push for more time, I think we deserve to proceed even if it doesn't work. It's torture thinking that we may not be able to, after all the months, years of waiting patiently.
I've been crying so much too, more than I ever have in my life...it makes you sink really low and lose your faith. You have given me hope, thank you Hun. Xxx
How old are you just out of interest?




Silversurfer said:


> Hi, originally was meant to have scan thurs first one from stimming, only two follicles and a couple of tiny ones. They said I needed a better response by the next tues, by tues only two follicles over 15 mm and another one at 10mm. They had said need three at least 15mm to proceed. In the end they asked if we wanted to switch to iui instead, requested another scan the next day to see if anything different and they agreed to an extra day of menopur ( I was on 4 ampules already), but said expected no difference. Next day three follicles 13, 16, and 18 mm and one at 7-8. The consultant agreed to continue ivf, with warning we may get no eggs. Got four follicles in end and three eggs.
> Two fertilised and I hope they are currently snuggling in....only a week to finding out.
> Basically I kept thinking it was over and due to my low amh had been warned they may not offer more ivf, but we got embryo's- it can happen. Seriously the worse two weeks though. Cried so much. Try just one day at a time that's the best you can do, and if you want to try with two follicles ask. Every centre seems to have different rules. Hugs and good vibes xxx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi gretarose so sorry to hear that, you have to stay positive:hugs:


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi Hun, 
I'm 33 in a couple of weeks. The thing they didn't want was no embryo's at all to put back. So I kept saying we just wanted the chance and knew after retrieval it could all be over. They were really good at wanting me and my DH to feel like we had done everything we could. I'm rooting for you Hun x
Plus I have never cried as much as this year, since finding out low amh, ivf ahhh. Never dreamt it would be so hard. But remember whatever happens you are currently doing everything you can


----------



## highhopes2013

Well my DH just administered my first stims shot. It was a sad moment for me - took me right back to my first cycle again :( but on the positive side it didnt hurt at all! I was such a baby about the shots last time - i nearly fainted with the first one! Barely felt it this time!!!


----------



## gretarose

Glad you finally got started again highhopes but can understand all your emotions attached to starting again. Take care x
Well after my scan this morning the picture is slightly brighter, I now have 5 follies, but only one at 13-14mm, the other 4 are very small. However there are definitely more than Friday!! So we have another scan booked for Tuesday, hoping again for more growth. The nurse today was really lovely, compassionate and positive...just what you need in situations like this. So carrying on with the max dose of Gonal F...and had some amazing acupuncture yesterday, feel that may have given things a boost. 
Thanks for all your lovely supportive words ladies, it's helped a lot.
Hope everyone is ok today. Brandy you must be so excited :happydance:
Xxx




highhopes2013 said:


> Well my DH just administered my first stims shot. It was a sad moment for me - took me right back to my first cycle again :( but on the positive side it didnt hurt at all! I was such a baby about the shots last time - i nearly fainted with the first one! Barely felt it this time!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm sooooo pleased for u greta! Glad there is still some hope. Sending u some positive vibes xxx

I'm on a stupidly low dose of gonal f because of my PCOS. Last time I was on 112.5 and this time they have dropped it down to 75! I was really close to having my cycle cancelled last time coz of ohss so they are trying to control it better this time.


----------



## highhopes2013

Jack and brandy how's it going? Louise hope u r ok too!


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Glad you finally got started again highhopes but can understand all your emotions attached to starting again. Take care x
> Well after my scan this morning the picture is slightly brighter, I now have 5 follies, but only one at 13-14mm, the other 4 are very small. However there are definitely more than Friday!! So we have another scan booked for Tuesday, hoping again for more growth. The nurse today was really lovely, compassionate and positive...just what you need in situations like this. So carrying on with the max dose of Gonal F...and had some amazing acupuncture yesterday, feel that may have given things a boost.
> Thanks for all your lovely supportive words ladies, it's helped a lot.
> Hope everyone is ok today. Brandy you must be so excited :happydance:
> Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highhopes2013 said:
> 
> 
> Well my DH just administered my first stims shot. It was a sad moment for me - took me right back to my first cycle again :( but on the positive side it didnt hurt at all! I was such a baby about the shots last time - i nearly fainted with the first one! Barely felt it this time!!!Click to expand...

Thats fantastic news Greta! I am thrilled for you :) It's quality over quantity. 


I am well. I have my testing date with the doctor on Wednesday to confirm my pregnancy.

I had a loss in March and I am so scared to hear the #'s I am really hoping they are high!


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

I've been away this weekend and had limited reception on my mobile.... Been waiting to get back so I could come on and offer some support.

Greta I'm so glad you're starting to respond to the stims. I can totally relate to how you have been feeling. I felt so low when I got the news about my low amh. I'm sure in a few days time you'll have more follicles and by the time EC comes round there's bound to be enough good eggs to be fertilised. I've got everything crossed for you hun.

Highhopes it must be so hard starting on the ivf journey after your loss. I can only imagine how tough it must be. Make sure you look after yourself over the next few weeks - you'll have plenty of time now that you're on your summer hols :) I know a few people who have lost babies and then went on to have beautiful children. It happens and it will happen to you I'm sure. Allow yourself to just go with the ups and downs, crying is a really good way to clear out all the old emotions before you move forward on this new journey. 


Brandy - I can't believe you have found out so soon that you're pregnant!! Congratulations!! I have to wait until Sunday before I test. I'm tempted to test sooner but think I'll try to wait it out. I heard that the hsg trigger can also give you a false positive? I guess it's not the same with the one you had in the states? Good luck for the official test! Imagine you were carrying triplets!!!


Hope everyone else is doing fine xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been away this weekend and had limited reception on my mobile.... Been waiting to get back so I could come on and offer some support.
> 
> Greta I'm so glad you're starting to respond to the stims. I can totally relate to how you have been feeling. I felt so low when I got the news about my low amh. I'm sure in a few days time you'll have more follicles and by the time EC comes round there's bound to be enough good eggs to be fertilised. I've got everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> Highhopes it must be so hard starting on the ivf journey after your loss. I can only imagine how tough it must be. Make sure you look after yourself over the next few weeks - you'll have plenty of time now that you're on your summer hols :) I know a few people who have lost babies and then went on to have beautiful children. It happens and it will happen to you I'm sure. Allow yourself to just go with the ups and downs, crying is a really good way to clear out all the old emotions before you move forward on this new journey.
> 
> 
> Brandy - I can't believe you have found out so soon that you're pregnant!! Congratulations!! I have to wait until Sunday before I test. I'm tempted to test sooner but think I'll try to wait it out.  I heard that the hsg trigger can also give you a false positive? I guess it's not the same with the one you had in the states? Good luck for the official test! Imagine you were carrying triplets!!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing fine xxx

I tested everyday since trigger shot to see when it went negative... The trigger was out my system 5dp ER. So any line after that is a positive. Plus I'm testing daily and the lines are darker and darker ;-)


----------



## jack79

Wow!!!! Good thinking about testing everyday!! :) Have u had any other symptoms? Ive had a few twinges/ dull back and stomach aches/ headaches but dont want to read into these signs too much as think it could be the progesterone support thats causing them x


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Wow!!!! Good thinking about testing everyday!! :) Have u had any other symptoms? Ive had a few twinges/ dull back and stomach aches/ headaches but dont want to read into these signs too much as think it could be the progesterone support thats causing them x

I haven't had any symptoms until today. Not sure it's symptom or but my lower abdomen feels like it's tight or hard it's weird.


----------



## jack79

Good luck with ur 2nd shot highhopes!! :)


----------



## jack79

I've been dreaming about school this morning. I've been on hols for 3 weeks and its still on my mind!!! :/


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks jack! All done for day 2 of stims. Can't believe ure journey is nearly over - bet u can't wait to test on Sunday. Having said that, I was really scared about doing the test last time incase it was negative so was more than happy to wait till the day they said I could test. I hate POAS since I've never ever had a natural bfp, it is linked to such disappointment for me!

It's day 1 of my summer hols but I'm having to go into my new school today for a meeting with the head. How annoying!

Brandy have u got ure 6 week scan booked yet?


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies - I'm going to be starting IVF next month. I was wondering if you're still taking new bees in this thread?


----------



## jack79

Of course MishC- welcome! :) 

Have u been through IVF before? X


----------



## highhopes2013

Welcome MishC! :)


----------



## jack79

TooExcited- just saw that ur signature has changed. So sorry it wasnt good news. Hope ur ok. xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> Thanks jack! All done for day 2 of stims. Can't believe ure journey is nearly over - bet u can't wait to test on Sunday. Having said that, I was really scared about doing the test last time incase it was negative so was more than happy to wait till the day they said I could test. I hate POAS since I've never ever had a natural bfp, it is linked to such disappointment for me!
> 
> It's day 1 of my summer hols but I'm having to go into my new school today for a meeting with the head. How annoying!
> 
> Brandy have u got ure 6 week scan booked yet?

Yes it's 8/16! So excited


----------



## highhopes2013

I can't believe we have our first bfp in the group! U must be ecstatic!


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> I can't believe we have our first bfp in the group! U must be ecstatic!

Super excited


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Congratulations brandy:happydance:


----------



## MishC

jack79 said:


> Of course MishC- welcome! :)
> 
> Have u been through IVF before? X

Hey thanks

No I've not had IVF before i'm starting on my next cycle next month. Exciting times.


----------



## highhopes2013

Third shot done and my thigh is bleeding a bit today. Got my scan booked in for this Thursday to check on follicle growth. 

How long did it take for u to start feeling side effects from the stims? I can't remember how long it took me last time!


----------



## jack79

I think it was day 3/4 before I felt anything highhopes. At first it was just headaches I got.

I'm feeling quite low just now. Late last night I had cramps and a little bit of spotting. All night I've been waking up with the cramps still there but no more blood yet ...I'm really worried my period is about to start :( although I'm praying its implantation bleeding...


----------



## highhopes2013

Plenty of people get spotting and are still pregnant. It could well be implantation bleeding. And cramps are normal too. Try not to stress out too much xx


----------



## jack79

I hope its nothing but cant help fearing the worst.

Supposed to be catching up with some friends later but now dont feel like it. Also thinking might be best to put my feet up and rest?

Do u have a scan today greta? Hope it goes well - thinking of u xx


----------



## MishC

jack79 said:


> I hope its nothing but cant help fearing the worst.
> 
> Supposed to be catching up with some friends later but now dont feel like it. Also thinking might be best to put my feet up and rest?
> 
> Do u have a scan today greta? Hope it goes well - thinking of u xx

Have you been going through the IVF process? 

I have everything crossed for you Jack :)


----------



## jack79

Thanks MishC.

Yes I'm 9dp a 5dt... My official test date is Sunday - feels so far away. I've read that spotting, even bleeding is common after ivf... I had 2 embryos transferred and I was really hoping at least one would implant. xx


----------



## highhopes2013

It's a tough one jack. I understand u wanting to stay at home and rest - I would feel the same way. But then again, think of all those people who naturally get pregnant and at this stage don't even know they are pregnant - they will be out drinking and doing all sorts of crazy things. All u r doing is going out to meet some friends, I'm sure it won't do any harm! But do whatever u feel is best, if u feel u need to rest then do it. I would!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am so damn tired all I want to do is stay home and rest :( But I cant uggh.


----------



## highhopes2013

Aaaawwwww I remember that feeling! I used to be asleep on the sofa by 7pm! Any morning sickness?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Snuck in for beta early! 294!


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!
Been away a while again! just trying to catch up with where everyone is on their journeys. Hi MischC :wave:sounds like you are at a similar stage to me. I have never had ivf before and am due to start icsi this coming cycle fingers crossed!
Congratulations Brandy on your BFP that is amazing news and I hope that it rubs off on the rest of us in this group. :dust:
Keep thinking positive Jack79. You can't change the outcome and we are all hoping and praying that it is a sticky bean for you. Take care of yourself and take some well deserved you time!!:hugs:
Highhopes it sounds like you are well on the way with your injections - are you doing them yourself or getting your DH to do them for you? Good look with Thursday and I hope that your you have lots of good sized follies!!
I had my treatment teach session yesterday! OMG my head was spinning when I came out. The nurse was really good - but I had to do my teacher bit and make notes cos I was soooooo worried that I might forget everything that she was telling me!! We are going to be on short protocol ( which I hope is a good thing!?) I have to take 150 menopur days 1-3 and then 150 menopur and 0.25 cetronide after that. Does this sound the same / similar to what any of you ladies are taking? I was told egg collection should be between days 10 - 14. That seems amazingly quick!!? 
I felt like a drug addict when I walked out of hospital with all of the drugs - good job the police didnt stop us on the way home and we had to get the drugs home quickly because the nurse said they need to be placed in the fridge within the hour! My DH has said that he doesn't mind giving the injections which is a relief! They have also prescribed me a diabetic drug (even though I am not diabetic) to take alongside my injections - sorry I cant read the writing it reads something like Metfom. She referred to my polycystic ovaries which I wasn't aware I even had! So a tad confused on that!! I was a little cross when she mentioned that on my next bleed I still need to ring and request treatment as I though that I had already been through all of that and been accepted to start!? She also said I would need a further scan at the start of my treatment as my last had been a while ago!![-o&lt; Just praying that I havent developed any cysts that may prolong the start of treatment. I am so desperate to start now I have all of my meds -cant wait for my next AF!! Here's hoping and praying ladies. 1 more day of work then 6 weeks off and lots of time on my hands to rest & prepare. Take care ladies & best wishes to you all xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## highhopes2013

Hi Louise! Good to have u back!

My DH is administering the shots for me...I could never do that to myself!!! I'm on the short protocol too. It's really quick! I'm having gonal f injections for stim and then orgalutron as my antagonist. Ovitrelle is my trigger shot. Today is day 4 of stims. Egg collection should be on day 14 for me but it depends on how I respond to the drugs. Will be going in for almost daily scans as I have PCO.

The teach appointment makes ure head spin doesn't it? When I went for mine the first time round I sat with tears in my eyes the whole time! My DH had to make all the notes (he's a teacher too!) This time we had a 15min appointment coz we are familiar with how it all works.

Enjoy your last day at work xx


----------



## jack79

Hi Louise. Great to hear ur starting the short protocol soon! I liked the fact that it didn't drag on too long - it really does go in quick once u get started.

Highhopes what does the antagonist do, just out of interest? I didn't have that.

Well ladies... I succumbed and tested this morning and have a very faint line visible on the little cassette tester thingy the hospital gave me. I'm praying its going to get stronger over the next few days and that its not a chemical pregnancy! DH won't be happy (!) as he was keen for me to wait until the OTD on sun. 

Say a wee prayer for me girls! :) xx


----------



## jack79

How are u greta? Thinking of u. Hope ur appt went well yesterday. Big hugs xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Ooo jack how wonderful!!! Fc for Sunday x

The antagonist stops me from ovulating too soon. So did u just have stims and trigger?


----------



## jack79

Yeah just stims and trigger. Was only stimming for 8 days then trigger on 9th day. Feels like a lifetime ago now!!


----------



## highhopes2013

It goes by very quickly doesn't it? I found the TWW really dragged whereas the first bit flew by coz of all the scans and monitoring etc. 

R u allowing ureself to get excited yet or r u gna wait till Sunday?


----------



## highhopes2013

Was that ure first ever bfp???


----------



## jack79

Yes first ever! Trying to contain it but yes I'm excited! Its really hard to find the balance and not get ahead of myself. I'm going to test on Friday then on Sunday what the heck!

The spotting got a little heavier yest but today is just light brown. Def not as heavy as my normal period. Cramps gone too. Im hoping yest was maybe one of the embryos coming away? Fc theres still one there x


----------



## highhopes2013

That first bfp is so magical! I couldn't believe my eyes! I tested 3 times that day and went for a blood test too!!! Enjoy the feeling, you've waited long enough to get here xx


----------



## jack79

I called the dr to book an appt for monday - couldnt get one until next thurs! I heard drs a bit reluctant to do a blood test. Did urs do one without any worries? Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> I called the dr to book an appt for monday - couldnt get one until next thurs! I heard drs a bit reluctant to do a blood test. Did urs do one without any worries? Xx

Why are they reluctant to do a blood test? didnt they have one planned for your OTD?


Congrats!


----------



## jack79

Nope I've just to call the hospital then notify my dr. For some reason they don't tend to do a blood test?! Its not standard anyway x


----------



## highhopes2013

I didnt go to my GP for the blood test I went to my fertility clinic. They did it straight away!


----------



## gretarose

Hi Jack and everyone...so good to hear everyone's news...and Brandy your wonderful BFP and Jack your lovely little hopeful line! :happydance:
It makes this thread feel lucky! And boy do I need a little luck right now!:dohh:
I'm still hanging in there with my stimms, it's been 13 days now, and I've been backwards and forwards for 4 scans. The latest is there is one dominant follicle which is growing (19mm), and 6 still on the baseline (10-12mm). So we had the difficult decision today of whether to push the hospital to allow me to trigger tonight for ec on Friday. Or wait patiently til early next week to give those little follies a chance to catch up!
We have decided to give it a bit longer, carry on with the Gonal F, and hopefully the main one will slow down and the others will have a spurt on, so ultimately we have more for ec on Monday morning.
It's been heavy going, but I won't dwell on the negative. 
Our cycle may still be cancelled but we are praying to make it to ec on Monday morning. On a brighter note, my lining is perfect!
So 3 more shots of 450 Gonal F and we'll see what things look like on Saturday. 
I started downregulating on the 22nd June, so its been a mammoth journey...:wacko:, my tummy is black and blue...wish I could have been on the short protocol too!
Sending every babydust and love xxx






jack79 said:


> How are u greta? Thinking of u. Hope ur appt went well yesterday. Big hugs xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Hi Jack and everyone...so good to hear everyone's news...and Brandy your wonderful BFP and Jack your lovely little hopeful line! :happydance:
> It makes this thread feel lucky! And boy do I need a little luck right now!:dohh:
> I'm still hanging in there with my stimms, it's been 13 days now, and I've been backwards and forwards for 4 scans. The latest is there is one dominant follicle which is growing (19mm), and 6 still on the baseline (10-12mm). So we had the difficult decision today of whether to push the hospital to allow me to trigger tonight for ec on Friday. Or wait patiently til early next week to give those little follies a chance to catch up!
> We have decided to give it a bit longer, carry on with the Gonal F, and hopefully the main one will slow down and the others will have a spurt on, so ultimately we have more for ec on Monday morning.
> It's been heavy going, but I won't dwell on the negative.
> Our cycle may still be cancelled but we are praying to make it to ec on Monday morning. On a brighter note, my lining is perfect!
> So 3 more shots of 450 Gonal F and we'll see what things look like on Saturday.
> I started downregulating on the 22nd June, so its been a mammoth journey...:wacko:, my tummy is black and blue...wish I could have been on the short protocol too!
> Sending every babydust and love xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> How are u greta? Thinking of u. Hope ur appt went well yesterday. Big hugs xxxClick to expand...

Hang in there Greta it will pay off! We're rooting for you


----------



## gretarose

Thankyou darlin. Do you think I'm doing the right thing? 
How are you feeling?



~Brandy~ said:


> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jack and everyone...so good to hear everyone's news...and Brandy your wonderful BFP and Jack your lovely little hopeful line! :happydance:
> It makes this thread feel lucky! And boy do I need a little luck right now!:dohh:
> I'm still hanging in there with my stimms, it's been 13 days now, and I've been backwards and forwards for 4 scans. The latest is there is one dominant follicle which is growing (19mm), and 6 still on the baseline (10-12mm). So we had the difficult decision today of whether to push the hospital to allow me to trigger tonight for ec on Friday. Or wait patiently til early next week to give those little follies a chance to catch up!
> We have decided to give it a bit longer, carry on with the Gonal F, and hopefully the main one will slow down and the others will have a spurt on, so ultimately we have more for ec on Monday morning.
> It's been heavy going, but I won't dwell on the negative.
> Our cycle may still be cancelled but we are praying to make it to ec on Monday morning. On a brighter note, my lining is perfect!
> So 3 more shots of 450 Gonal F and we'll see what things look like on Saturday.
> I started downregulating on the 22nd June, so its been a mammoth journey...:wacko:, my tummy is black and blue...wish I could have been on the short protocol too!
> Sending every babydust and love xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> How are u greta? Thinking of u. Hope ur appt went well yesterday. Big hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there Greta it will pay off! We're rooting for youClick to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Thankyou darlin. Do you think I'm doing the right thing?
> How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jack and everyone...so good to hear everyone's news...and Brandy your wonderful BFP and Jack your lovely little hopeful line! :happydance:
> It makes this thread feel lucky! And boy do I need a little luck right now!:dohh:
> I'm still hanging in there with my stimms, it's been 13 days now, and I've been backwards and forwards for 4 scans. The latest is there is one dominant follicle which is growing (19mm), and 6 still on the baseline (10-12mm). So we had the difficult decision today of whether to push the hospital to allow me to trigger tonight for ec on Friday. Or wait patiently til early next week to give those little follies a chance to catch up!
> We have decided to give it a bit longer, carry on with the Gonal F, and hopefully the main one will slow down and the others will have a spurt on, so ultimately we have more for ec on Monday morning.
> It's been heavy going, but I won't dwell on the negative.
> Our cycle may still be cancelled but we are praying to make it to ec on Monday morning. On a brighter note, my lining is perfect!
> So 3 more shots of 450 Gonal F and we'll see what things look like on Saturday.
> I started downregulating on the 22nd June, so its been a mammoth journey...:wacko:, my tummy is black and blue...wish I could have been on the short protocol too!
> Sending every babydust and love xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> How are u greta? Thinking of u. Hope ur appt went well yesterday. Big hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there Greta it will pay off! We're rooting for youClick to expand...Click to expand...

If it had been me I would have stuck through the whole cycle. It only takes one. But I'm agressive like that. 

I am feeling good. No pg symptoms but being tired. Each time I jump one hurdle I just worry about the next. Like tomorrow I have a blood test to make sure they are doubling. If I make it past that then I have to worry about hearing a heartbeat!


----------



## jack79

Good to hear things are progressing for you greta. Your recent scan sounds similar to my last one - I had quite a few smaller follicles and one or two bigger ones (I didn't write the details down so can't remember the measurements). They managed to get 12 eggs from me at EC and because some were immature, only 6 fertilised. Hopefully you will be fine on Monday. I've heard that they often manage to retrieve more eggs than expected during the EC procedure since the follicles are so small and don't always show up on the scan. Try to have a relaxing weekend and keep thinking positively! :)

My spotting got a bit heavier on Tues then turned to brown discharge yesterday and today it's gone. Haven't had any cramps since Tues either. It very much felt like a very light period so I'm really not sure if I'm still in the game or not. I had thought that if it was a period then it would be heavier considering all the hormones I've had in my body the past few weeks??? However, I'm thinking the crinone gel might have prevented the bleeding and that's why I only had heavy spotting. So confused! Any thoughts anyone??? I called the hospital this morning and surprise, surprise they said to continue taking the crinone gel and test on Sunday. I told them I'm concerned about low progesterone but they just said to call back on Sun after testing and I could ask then about staying on progesterone. They didn't say I'd be allowed to, just that I could ask! This waiting game is terrible!!

How are you highhopes? Any side effects yet? Hope you're ok.

Hope you're doing well Brandy, Louise and everybody else! :) xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck greta! I think I would have done the same thing in your position.

Jack I have everything crossed for u for Sunday. Lots of people have spotting in early pregnancy so u never know! Have they said u will be stopping progesterone supplemented if u get a bfp? I had to keep going until I got to 12 weeks last time.

Had my scan today - lots of follies! There are 3 at 9mm and they said this is a good response since I'm only on day5 of stims. Had a blood test too. They r going to call me later to let me know whether I need to up the dose of gonal f and whether to start the antagonist injections today too. Should be going back for another scan in a couple of days.

As far as side effects go - I've started feeling very tired and a bit weepy but not sure if that's the meds or the fact that im exhausted after a busy year at school or just that I'm freaked out at doing another ivf cycle!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Started my antagonist injections too now. Going back for a scan on Monday. Feeling like a pin cushion today - three needles in one day!


----------



## jack79

Congrats on the good response highhopes! It wont be long now until you're in for EC! :)

Yes at the hospital I attend they just get you to take progesterone until bfp! I feel its a BIG risk! :/

I'm going demented today. Promised myself I wouldn't test again until tomo so holding out but it's driving me crazy!!!!

Ive been invited to my friends little girls bday party at the weekend and there's gonna be a pg lady there. I don't know how I'm gonna cope if I text negative tomo...

xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I had to go see a newborn baby last w/e and it broke my heart. It's so tough dealing with all this. Somehow we have to find the strength to deal with pg women and babies. Will be thinking of u! 

Try to keep ure mind off testing if u can - keep busy somehow. With my first cycle I was still at work so it was easy to stay busy. It's going to be a challenge this time round!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Positive thoughts for everyone!


----------



## louise31

Positive thoughts all round ladies!! Highhopes I hope your follies continue to grow! I think the weapyness can definitely be caused by a busy year at school coming to an end and then suddenly having lots of time to sit and think about life etc... I have finished now (yesterday) and just know that I will be thinking lots about what is to come in the next few weeks and worrying about everything!! Jack you are just going to have to trust that the hosp know what they are doing... good luck I have my fingers crossed for your test tomorrow. Gretarose you are doing really well... don't give up hope and remember that you are doing all you can. Fingers crossed that you make it to egg collection on Monday - I have everything crossed for you xx Good to see things are still progressing well for you Brandy - take care of yourself xx As for me I can only wish this cycle to end and a new one to begin - but I don't want to wish my time off work away either!!


----------



## jack79

Morning ladies!

I tested this morning (12dp5dt) and got another very faint line! I was hoping it'd be a bit darker but it's about the same as the one I did on Wednesday. It's a different brand so probably shouldn't compare. What do you think?!?! Am I pregnant?!?!?!

xx


----------



## Silversurfer

That's great jack sounds promising :thumbup:


----------



## highhopes2013

Certainly sounds like it jack! I only had faint lines when I tested last time, the line didnt even go all the way across but I was defo pregnant. Roll on Sunday! Xx


----------



## jack79

I also woke up at 5.30 drenched in sweat (yuck - sorry!). Sheet and duvet cover soaked. A sign maybe?! Hope so :)


----------



## louise31

Pupo!! Congdatulations jack!! So happy for you x


----------



## jack79

How long after transfer did u test highhopes-can u remember? Ive managed to arrange a telephone consultation with my gp - awaiting their call. Going to ask about a blood test x


----------



## highhopes2013

I was told to test 13 days after 3d embryos were transferred. I managed to wait it out, mainly because I was enjoying being pupo and didnt want the bubble burst by a bfn.

The only symptom I remember in that time is that close to testing day the veins on my chest area went crazy and I could really see a lot of them.


----------



## highhopes2013

Did any of u ladies get really uncomfortable during stims? I've been awake since 3am, can't seem to get comfortable in bed. Feel very aware of my abdomen area, feel very full! It's only day 7!!!


----------



## jack79

Oh no sounds like a pain! I was starting to feel uncomfortable the last few days but it didnt really keep me awake at night. They're monitoring u for ohss right? Hope u managed to get back to sleep! Ive had night sweats again!!! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I woke my DH up at half five coz I was getting ready and freaked out. Eventually managed to get back to sleep at around 7. Feel much better now. 

Yeah they are going to scan me again on Monday. Think I'm freaking myself out because I know so much more this time round and know what is ahead of me.


----------



## jack79

Hopefully a happy, healthy pregnancy and a beautiful little baby is what is round the corner highhopes ;) I understand that it must be really hard for u after ur loss but try to think positively. The fact u fell pregnant the last time with ivf is a great predictor that it will work this time too :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks jack. Having a majorly wobbly day! I think ivf was easier during term time coz I didnt have time to wallow and just had to get on with teaching! Going to go out and indulge in some retail therapy I think. 

Any more symptoms for u apart from night sweats? Can't believe your TWW is over tmrw! That time seems to have flown by now!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Did you test today Jack?


----------



## jack79

Testing tomorrow Brandy. I'm starting to feel very nervous!! 

The past 2 weeks have felt like an eternity to me highhopes!! Time definitely goes slowly when you don't have work to occupy your time! Hope you enjoyed your retail therapy x


----------



## jack79

Well tested again and its negative :( I guess it must have been a chemical pregnancy. I'm considering driving in the rain to a supermarket and buying another test but know Im clutching at straws :( :(


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh no :( go get another test...I would try again if I was u.


----------



## highhopes2013

My clinic told me to test again in a few days if it is negative first time.


----------



## jack79

I might get dressed and go buy another but by now my pee will be diluted! Do you think its ok to test again today? Feeling pretty gutted as really had my hopes pinned on getting a bfp today... x


----------



## highhopes2013

I tested 3 times on the same day last time. I guess u cud wait till tomorrow if u want?


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm so sorry it isn't a bfp at the moment. Especially after your earlier tests xx


----------



## jack79

Tested again ladies and another negative...feeling emotionally exhausted right now and completely fed-up. This really is the worst feeling - I don't know how people manage to go through multiple IVF cycles. It's so draining. Anyway, I'm sure I'll feel better in a few days. Part of me is already thinking about the FET but I know I should really give myself time to come to terms with this failed cycle before I think ahead! Haven't called the hospital yet as feel too upset and will probably burst into tears so will leave that until tomo. xxx


----------



## jack79

Feel so bad for my DH as he is gutted too :(


----------



## bundlesofjoy

So sorry jack.xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Feel so bad for my DH as he is gutted too :(

I am really sorry :( 

Many people go straight from one cycle to another. Its really what you're comfortable with. :hugs:


----------



## highhopes2013

Jack I am so so sorry. Gutted for u :( take as much time as u need to recover and deal with it xx


----------



## jack79

Thanks ladies - ur support means a lot to me xx


----------



## louise31

Jack so sorry to hear your news..... Big hugs & take care:hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> Feel so bad for my DH as he is gutted too :(

I think with all the BFN's that we got over all these years I took it harder because I could see how dissapointed my DH was :( :cry:


I do wish you the very best. Having the next plan of attack is what always kept me going.


----------



## gretarose

Hi ladies
Sorry to hear your news Jack. I hope you start to feel brighter soon, and look forward to your next attempt. :hugs:
I've been hurting quite badly today and these last few days because our cycle was cancelled due to poor response.:cry:
I am so gutted. :nope:
Going to take some time to heal and recover. Thanks for all your support xx




~Brandy~ said:


> jack79 said:
> 
> 
> Feel so bad for my DH as he is gutted too :(
> 
> I think with all the BFN's that we got over all these years I took it harder because I could see how dissapointed my DH was :( :cry:
> 
> 
> I do wish you the very best. Having the next plan of attack is what always kept me going.Click to expand...


----------



## Silversurfer

Greta, so sorry to hear ur news. Hugs take care of yourself x


----------



## jack79

Oh no greta. So sorry to hear that. This journey we're on is so difficult. Heartbreaking at times. I hope ur feeling better soon too. We booked a holiday abroad today to cheer us up - its taken the edge of it but obviously it doesnt change how u feel. Look after yourself hun xx


----------



## louise31

Awww greta so sorry to hear that! It must be so hard after going through everything that you have. Don't give up you have to try and be positive and believe that soon it will happen. Big hugs & strength sent to you. Take care xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Greta so sorry about what happened. It's such a tough journey. Look after yourself hon xx


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies 

Ive woken up feeling more positive this morning and ready to face the world again. Just called the hospital (managed not to cry!) and was told they will send out a letter with an appt date so that I can discuss next steps with a dr. The nurse said it would be "a few months" before they would do the FET - I sort of expected this from the NHS. 

So this morning I'm going to have breakfast and go out for a run. I have missed it and hopefully it will clear my head a bit.

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## highhopes2013

So glad u r feeling more positive. The run will help to clear ure head too - always makes me feel more positive. I'm really missing running too!

How many frosties do u have? Hopefully the next few months will fly by. And at least u won't have to do a whole fresh cycle all over again like me!!!


----------



## gretarose

Thanks for all your sweet heartfelt words ladies...it means a lot. :hugs:
Stay strong Jack, it's so good you have some little frosties waiting for you. That will be a great source of comfort I bet. We may be cycling together again about the same time you never know....October/November because they have said at least 3months wait to me too.
I've requested an urgent appointment with the consultant as there are some questions I need answering. Still feeling low but starting to accept it, just wish we could have gotten to ec :cry:
Best of luck everyone....I will keep checking back in. I am hopeful we will all get there and follow in Brandy's footsteps! Xxx





highhopes2013 said:


> So glad u r feeling more positive. The run will help to clear ure head too - always makes me feel more positive. I'm really missing running too!
> 
> How many frosties do u have? Hopefully the next few months will fly by. And at least u won't have to do a whole fresh cycle all over again like me!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm glad u have asked for an urgent appointment. Will u get another cycle on the nhs or will u b going private? I didn't bother waiting for an nhs review after my miscarriage coz I knew we had to go private so just went for a private consultation coz I was desperate to get started again.

Had another scan today. They want me back again for a scan tomorrow and blood test too. Think they are being extra careful coz I am at high risk of ohss. EC may be on Friday.


----------



## highhopes2013

Don't know if any of u ladies are checking this thread anymore but if u are...hope u r all ok. Brandy hope the embryo is growing nicely! Louise u must be counting doesn't he days to start now. Do u know when? Jack and greta hope u r both ok xx

I'm still waiting for EC. Not far off now. Should be Monday.


----------



## gretarose

Hi there highhopes honey wishing you luck for the rest of your stimming and ec...hows it going?
Well, aside from the sheer sadness, waste & disappointment I feel after having my first ICSI cycle cancelled on Sunday. :cry:...I'm now confused about the following:
-when I will get my period? :shrug:
-whether I will ovulate and when will that be? :shrug:
-and (desperate I know!) whether its worth BDing anyway? :blush:
-and if anyone else out there has been through the same? :hugs:








highhopes2013 said:


> Don't know if any of u ladies are checking this thread anymore but if u are...hope u r all ok. Brandy hope the embryo is growing nicely! Louise u must be counting doesn't he days to start now. Do u know when? Jack and greta hope u r both ok xx
> 
> I'm still waiting for EC. Not far off now. Should be Monday.


----------



## gretarose

Also meant to reply to you the other day highhopes...
I have 1 more NHS cycle, it'll be October/November now...can't believe it. I was really praying it was going to be my summer.





highhopes2013 said:


> I'm glad u have asked for an urgent appointment. Will u get another cycle on the nhs or will u b going private? I didn't bother waiting for an nhs review after my miscarriage coz I knew we had to go private so just went for a private consultation coz I was desperate to get started again.
> 
> Had another scan today. They want me back again for a scan tomorrow and blood test too. Think they are being extra careful coz I am at high risk of ohss. EC may be on Friday.


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

Not long now highhopes- hope u get lots of eggs on monday :) 

Greta I'm the same. Havent had a period yet and wondering when it will come! Soon I hope. Want it out of the way. From what I've read everyone is different... ho hum! Xx


----------



## bev_2012

Hi all new to this thread,iv been on my meds for 1st cycle of icsi since 24th aug,the nurse said today I have 18 follicles and 9 "coming up" does that mean growing?,she also said I'd be in early next week for egg collection.any one else at same stage? Good luck all starting or on the tww x


----------



## gretarose

Hi Bev
That's a good lot of follies, and yes 'comin up' means they will be growing up past your baseline of 10mm. sounds very promising!
think you and highhopes are quite close in ec dates.
I start my 2nd round of ICSI in the autumn
Welcome! :hugs:




bev_2012 said:


> Hi all new to this thread,iv been on my meds for 1st cycle of icsi since 24th aug,the nurse said today I have 18 follicles and 9 "coming up" does that mean growing?,she also said I'd be in early next week for egg collection.any one else at same stage? Good luck all starting or on the tww x


----------



## bev_2012

Thanks you getarose,Iv read a little of the thread so sorry your icsi was cancelled :( I'll keep my fingers crossed for your next try.did anyone else find injections of cetrotide leave a bruise and make the skin itchy? I'm so nervous for EC Iv heard horror storys that it hurts after for ages :(


----------



## highhopes2013

Yay you're all still there! I'm so sorry it hasn't worked out the way it should have jack and greta. It's great that u have another nhs cycle though - my area only do one nhs cycle so I'm paying myself now! I have no idea what happens with ovulation etc if a cycle gets cancelled but it's worth trying BDing isn't it?! I know it's hard but try to stay positive xx

Welcome bev! I'm on stimming day 12 today and EC is likely to be Monday so it sounds like we are going through it at roughly the same time.

I am getting really sore now - I have 30+ follicles. It's so full in there that the scan hurts! My clinic are calling me in for daily scans and blood tests coz of what happened in my last icsi cycle so they want to monitor me closely. Feel like my whole life is about ivf at the moment! Also feel like a pincushion with all the needles! But I'm a lot braver this time round, I was such a baby about it all last time!

My antagonist is orgalutron but there is a manufacturing issue with it so they have switched me to cetrotide - something else for me to worry about now - is it ok to switch meds half way through?! Yes bev it is itching me right this minute but my old one did too and that stung too. Also, does a bit of it seep out afterwards? I had a few drops come back out of my thigh this morning!

Try not to worry too much about EC. I don't remember being in real pain afterwards, just a bit sore.


----------



## highhopes2013

Well had my final scan and I'm a bit disappointed - only 6 follicles at the right size, the rest are all small. Egg collection is scheduled for Monday morning.


----------



## gretarose

Good luck for Monday highhopes, thinking of you. That's still a fair few follies to work with so try and think positive. 
I'm feeling bit brighter, I've come away for few days with DH to stay with friends, it's been just what I've needed. Still disappointed but the sting of it is fading and I'm going to really try and not be so focused on the IVF for a few weeks. My brain hurts from obsessing over it. 
Hope you're doing well Brandy?
Jack I hope you're relaxing.
Louise, not long now eh? 
Everyone else, sending you positive vibes xxx




highhopes2013 said:


> Well had my final scan and I'm a bit disappointed - only 6 follicles at the right size, the rest are all small. Egg collection is scheduled for Monday morning.


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies. Still trying to catch up with this thread. Good luck for monday highhopes I have everything crossed for yo. Gretarose glad you are taking some well deserved time away to clear your head and chill out a little. Hope things are still goinv well for you brandy. As for me I have had a lovely chilled out week at home with dh enjoying the british summer!! I am willing my afto begin then I can fingers crossed start jabbing I am soooooo ready!!!!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Good idea to get away for a bit greta. I'm sure it will do u the world of good. Also nice to take ure mind off ivf for a while and just rebuild ure life - go out and enjoy living for a while. That's what I tried to do after my mc when I felt strong enough. 

Louise how long left till AF is expected?

Can't believe I have EC tomorrow. Feels like it has come around very fast. Having a weepy day today - hormones are raging!


----------



## louise31

AF is expected in about 8 days time (Fingers well and truly crossed I dont have a long cycle!!) Good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking about you and wishing you well xx


----------



## highhopes2013

That's not long at all to wait then Louise! Thanks for the positive vibes! Xx


----------



## louise31

Hope not! still keeping my fingers crossed that I can actually start this month and no more cysts have developed since my last scan!


----------



## jack79

Good luck for today highhopes. Hope they find an extra few follicles. :) I've been busy the past few days. Will check in properly later. xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Well it's all done. I got 3 eggs. Really disappointed :(


----------



## gretarose

Hope you resting up highhopes. Remember the saying...it only takes 1 and you got 3. Positive thoughts for you hunny xxxx



highhopes2013 said:


> Well it's all done. I got 3 eggs. Really disappointed :(


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks greta. Feel sick with nerves!


----------



## jack79

Aw i hope ur ok highhopes. The quality is what's important so fingers and toes crossed that those 3 are perfect little eggs :) Thinking of u. xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks jack. One hr and 15 min to go before I know the eggs were ok. It's stress at every step isn't it? Next thing I will be stressing about is whether they all fertilised...if we make it to tomorrow that is xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Well that's 4pm and no phone call. Soooo relieved! So at least 1 of my eggs must have been mature. FC they fertilise now!


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies

Jack - Sorry to read about your news that must have been heart breaking for you. Do you think you will try another cycle?

Gretarose - Sorry your treatment got cancelled I have everything crossed that next time it's successful for you. Do you know when you'll starting your next cycle?

Highhopes - Exciting times for you. I'll look forward to hearing if the eggs were ok, not long till you'll know. I routing for you :)

I have just had my consultant appointment and over all it was a good outcome just one blip. He said my FSH levels were good, I have 17 follicles and that I was a good candidate for IVF the only thing I didn't agree with was he said he would only transfer 1 embryo if I have several good embryos at 5 days blasto which he thinks I will. I'm a private patient and i'm only going through the IVF process once so I wanted 2 embryos transferring so I don't know what to do??


----------



## highhopes2013

Well...they had said the same thing to me for my first cycle. I was a nhs patient that time and they said I was only allowed 1 embryo. However, on the day of transfer, since my embryos weren't good enough for freezing they did actually put 2 back in for me. One of those implanted and I got a bfp in jan this year.

I'm surprised they won't let u have 2 embryos put in since u r a private patient! Having said that, they don't know for sure how the cycle will go. My second cycle they were aiming for 8 eggs and i only got 3...so who knows?!

If u switch clinics will u have to do loads of tests all over again?


----------



## louise31

Think positive Highhopes - you got three eggs & I am keeping my fingers crossed for them! Try not to worry! (easier said than done!!) especially when you can't have a glass of wine to unwind!! Let us know as soon as you know I think we are all worrying with you and willing them all along!! xx
Mishc could you not demand to have 2 put back -as you are a private patient!! If not is there someone else higher at the hospital that you could speak to about it. Seems a little unreasonable to me and surely that should be a decision you should be able to make. I would try to speak with them again and reinforce your concerns about only one embie being transferred. Good luck & take care xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks Louise. I haven't been able to get any rest coz I was so anxious up till 4pm! Can try to relax now. Will let u know how many fertilise tomorrow. Got everything crossed!!!


----------



## MishC

Highhopes - No I wouldn't have to have all the tests done again as I have had them all in the last 3 months. My file would be transferred from Leeds to Middlesbrough so they would have all the relevant information and I would still be able to start the process at the same time. Because i'm private the process will move at the speed of light.

Louise - I think I might give them a call tomorrow and discuss my concerns with them. If i was an NHS patient and had a couple of goes then i'd be happy to try 1 embryo first. My consultant give me some shitty stats and said if they transfer 1 embryo there is a 40.3% chance of it taking and if they transferred 2 embryos there was at 40.7% chance of it taking! 

I need to find actual statistics to take with me!


----------



## gretarose

Thinking of you this morning highhopes...willing those 3little eggs along :hugs:
Hope you managed to sleep ok, not long now xxx




MishC said:


> Highhopes - No I wouldn't have to have all the tests done again as I have had them all in the last 3 months. My file would be transferred from Leeds to Middlesbrough so they would have all the relevant information and I would still be able to start the process at the same time. Because i'm private the process will move at the speed of light.
> 
> Louise - I think I might give them a call tomorrow and discuss my concerns with them. If i was an NHS patient and had a couple of goes then i'd be happy to try 1 embryo first. My consultant give me some shitty stats and said if they transfer 1 embryo there is a 40.3% chance of it taking and if they transferred 2 embryos there was at 40.7% chance of it taking!
> 
> I need to find actual statistics to take with me!


----------



## gretarose

Thanks MishC I will probably be starting my next cycle October/November. Haven't had my follow-up appointment yet, waiting on a letter. 
How are you doing? Wishing you luck with your journey x




MishC said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Jack - Sorry to read about your news that must have been heart breaking for you. Do you think you will try another cycle?
> 
> Gretarose - Sorry your treatment got cancelled I have everything crossed that next time it's successful for you. Do you know when you'll starting your next cycle?
> 
> Highhopes - Exciting times for you. I'll look forward to hearing if the eggs were ok, not long till you'll know. I routing for you :)
> 
> I have just had my consultant appointment and over all it was a good outcome just one blip. He said my FSH levels were good, I have 17 follicles and that I was a good candidate for IVF the only thing I didn't agree with was he said he would only transfer 1 embryo if I have several good embryos at 5 days blasto which he thinks I will. I'm a private patient and i'm only going through the IVF process once so I wanted 2 embryos transferring so I don't know what to do??


----------



## gretarose

Just a quick question for you UK ladies...do you know if in the wait to start my 2nd cycle with the NHS, I can self refer to a private clinic and begin looking into their treatments. I am so impatient I know, but just wondering?
I know I will need to wait 3 bleeds to start anyway and we can't even afford it at the moment but I am struggling with the fact that my follow up appointment after my cancelled cycle is in November!! :nope: desperately need to talk to a professional before then!! 





gretarose said:


> Thanks MishC I will probably be starting my next cycle October/November. Haven't had my follow-up appointment yet, waiting on a letter.
> How are you doing? Wishing you luck with your journey x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MishC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Jack - Sorry to read about your news that must have been heart breaking for you. Do you think you will try another cycle?
> 
> Gretarose - Sorry your treatment got cancelled I have everything crossed that next time it's successful for you. Do you know when you'll starting your next cycle?
> 
> Highhopes - Exciting times for you. I'll look forward to hearing if the eggs were ok, not long till you'll know. I routing for you :)
> 
> I have just had my consultant appointment and over all it was a good outcome just one blip. He said my FSH levels were good, I have 17 follicles and that I was a good candidate for IVF the only thing I didn't agree with was he said he would only transfer 1 embryo if I have several good embryos at 5 days blasto which he thinks I will. I'm a private patient and i'm only going through the IVF process once so I wanted 2 embryos transferring so I don't know what to do??Click to expand...


----------



## highhopes2013

All 3 fertilised! I'm still trembling! Felt so sick when the phone rang. Cried down the phone to the embryologist the minute she said it was good news. Still a long way to go but it's one more hurdle cleared. This is such a stressful process! Thank u so much for all the positive vibes xx

Greta - I considered going private whilst waiting for my first nhs cycle but was advised against it. The doctor said they thought it might affect my eligibility for an nhs cycle if I did a private one first. Don't know how true that is but I chose to wait.

I can't see the harm in going for a private consultation though - esp if it helps u to move on. I did that straight after my mc and it made me feel a lot more positive about the next cycle.


----------



## jack79

That's great highhopes :) what a relief! Fingers crossed all goes well over the next few days. Keep thinking positively.

Greta in Scotland every health board has different rules. Some allow u to go private and keep ur nhs cycle, whereas with others u lose ur nhs cycle.

I've had an emotional rollercoaster week - one day I'm absolutely fine the next I'm an emotional wreck. I reckon my hormones r all over the place - I feel like I have PMT multiplied by 100 :( Still haven't had a withdrawal bleed. Hope things start to settle down soon - really didn't think I'd feel this bad a week after. Sorry to sound all doom and gloom ladies! Off on holiday tomo - hopefully a rest and some sun will sort me out :) xx


----------



## gretarose

Lovely news highhopes, well done hun, one hurdle down. :hugs:

Jack been thinking of you and wondering how you're doing. I'm the same, one day I'm fine, next I'm having a right wobble and crying again. it just takes time I guess and a holiday sounds like the perfect way to get a different perspective. 
I got my AF on Sunday and it has actually lifted some of the gloomy feeling I had when they first cancelled on us. Its still tough but hopefully this autumn we will both get there :hugs:
Take care x




jack79 said:


> That's great highhopes :) what a relief! Fingers crossed all goes well over the next few days. Keep thinking positively.
> 
> Greta in Scotland every health board has different rules. Some allow u to go private and keep ur nhs cycle, whereas with others u lose ur nhs cycle.
> 
> I've had an emotional rollercoaster week - one day I'm absolutely fine the next I'm an emotional wreck. I reckon my hormones r all over the place - I feel like I have PMT multiplied by 100 :( Still haven't had a withdrawal bleed. Hope things start to settle down soon - really didn't think I'd feel this bad a week after. Sorry to sound all doom and gloom ladies! Off on holiday tomo - hopefully a rest and some sun will sort me out :) xx


----------



## louise31

Woohoo highhopes!! Sooooooo happy for you! You are entitled to be emotional after your journey and all the stress along the way!! Whats the next part ? Do they call you again? Jack79 have a lovely relaxing holiday!! Hope you come back all refreshed and with a clear head xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Great idea to get away jack. Hope u have a fab holiday.

The next step for me is another phone call on Thursday morning. My embies are in an incubator till then and they won't disturb them tmrw. Hopefully they will keep growing and multiplying and on Thursday they will let me know whether they will do the ET on Thursday (3day) or leave it till Friday (5day).

Hoping and praying I have at least one good embie left! Xx

Greta I'm so glad u r feeling a bit more positive. Try to look to the future hon, take care of yourself and prepare for the next cycle. Relax and enjoy the next few months as much as u can xx


----------



## Silversurfer

Hi ladies sorry to crash ur thread. Greta n jacks completely with u ladies. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## gretarose

Thanks Silversurfer and you're not crashing the thread, you are very welcome hunny :hugs: How are things going for you?

All the best of luck for today highhopes x



Silversurfer said:



> Hi ladies sorry to crash ur thread. Greta n jacks completely with u ladies. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks greta! All 3 embies have survived. One is top quality, one is one grade below that and the third has some fragmentation. Going for transfer today!!!


----------



## louise31

Good luck highhopes!! Hope it goes brilliantly for you!! Progress report asap please.xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks ladies! I'm pupo! Had two embryos transferred. One was an 8 cell this morning but by the time of transfer it was 12 cell! And the second was a 7 cell. We have left our third embie in the incubator till day 5 to see if it will be good enough for freezing. X


----------



## gretarose

:happydance:
That's amazing news. Take care and I'll look forward to hearing more xxx



highhopes2013 said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm pupo! Had two embryos transferred. One was an 8 cell this morning but by the time of transfer it was 12 cell! And the second was a 7 cell. We have left our third embie in the incubator till day 5 to see if it will be good enough for freezing. X


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks! Will be testing on aug 21st. Any more thoughts on going private? X


----------



## gretarose

I'll keep everything crossed for you love. :thumbup:
I think I'm going to have a consultation. I don't want to lose my 2nd cycle but I am worried about another long drawn out wait....I don't think I can mentally handle it. 





highhopes2013 said:


> Thanks! Will be testing on aug 21st. Any more thoughts on going private? X


----------



## louise31

Congratulations highhopes!! That is fantastic news. So happy for you. Cant wait to hear more news from you over the coming days and weeks xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Greta - u shud do whatever u need to in order to move forward. I would have the consultation if it was me.

Thanks Louise! Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## jack79

Hello from sunny spain ladies! :)

Congrats on being pupo highhopes! Really happy for u! Hope the transfer was ok? Good luck with the first few days of the 2ww! xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Transfer was fine just got light cramps now. Also seem to be feeling very hot and I look about 4 months pregnant coz I'm so bloated! Did u get bloated?


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope u r having a wonderful time in Spain. I'm not going to be able to get away at all. DH is wrapping me in cotton wool until aug 21st!


----------



## jack79

Yes I was bloated and tender for a few days. Put ur feet up and rest as much as possible. Exciting times :)

My boobs have been really big and sore for the 
past few days! Think AF must be due... don't know whats going on with my body just now! X


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies! I am CD27 today so wa expecting AF any time between CD28 - CD34. I have just been to the bathroom to do the necessary and when I wiped (sorry TMI!!) I am sure that I saw some brown which would indicate that AF is on her merry way! Just wondered whether it makes a difference ringing on a Saturday if I wake up in the morning bleeding?? Does it matter with regard to when they would do a baseline scan and I would start treatment?? Sods law we have been doing nothing the last 2 weeks and my DH was going away overnight tomorrow PM to his parents in Norfolk. What should I expect if I ring tomorrow?Or if I only start bleeding later in the day tomorrow what do I do then? Sorry ladies questions questions!! I know I can only wait and see what happens tonight and in the morning as AF has fooled with me before!!
Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## louise31

Ok so just been to the bathroom again and there is no sign of AF hmmmmm..... I was sure I had AF spotting... I will have to wait and see what the morning brings!


----------



## highhopes2013

Jack has it been a week since ure bfn yet? My clinic said if its a bfn but I don't get my period one week later i should test again. Worth a try?

I got my period on a Friday but my first full bleed day was saturday. My clinic said I had to phone to register for treatment on day 2 of full bleed but this day fell on a Sunday and that phone line was closed so I had to phone on the Monday. It made no difference at all to which days they called me in for scans because I started my treatment at the right time, it was just the registering bit that was a day late.

Have u got all the drugs etc? Which cd are u supposed to start treatment? X


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!
Well af came this morning so I called to request treatment and the nurse immediately told me that they cant accept anyone else this cycle - cut off was yesterday. When I asked why she said because if I were to start this cycle there is a strong likelihood that I would need ec on bank hol mon and no anaesthetists work then. Gutted is no where near how I feel!! Cant stop crying and feel so let down by this whole process!!


----------



## highhopes2013

WHAT? That is utterly ridiculous. They can't do that surely? Is there someone else u can speak to? She's not even right though is she? Coz if u start injections today or tomorrow surely ure egg collection falls on the Saturday before the bank hol? That's assuming u stim for 12 days. 

I would call and speak to someone else if at all possible.


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm fuming on your behalf!!!


----------



## louise31

I dont know I am so confused about it all!!. She said that the managers told them the cut off for accepting people his cycle was yesterday. I did call back as I thought she was only administration staff, but she was a nurse and said the whole dept closes down on bank hol and is only open for blood tests!! There was no one else to speak to & you just end up feeling so upset and let down that you dont actually feel you can fight your corner any more. I said what happens about those people who are currently started on their cycles if they require egg collection on bank hol weekend and she said they are prepared for that and gear theie cycles accordingly. I give up.... not sure I am ever going to get off the starting block!!


----------



## highhopes2013

But then surely they could do the same for u and adjust doses so that ure EC falls on the Tuesday or Sunday? Seems stupid to make u wait another month just coz of one day that may or may not be ure EC.

On ure schedule how's by days r u supposed to be doing stims? Coz they seem to have calculated it based on 14 days of stims for u. But my first cycle I only had stims for 10 days. 

So if u got AF tmrw wod it still be a no? Seems so unfair. Which clinic is this?


----------



## louise31

I am at St Marys in Manchester. Just looking at my timings. They have estimated egg collection to be between 10-14 days. My AF started today at about 10am.


----------



## louise31

I am supposed to take 150 Menopur days 1-3 & then 150 Menopur & 0.25 Cetronide days 4 onwards.


----------



## jack79

Oh no Louise that sounds like a nightmare :( It makes me so angry when I hear how us women are treated by some of the staff at these clinics- its as if they have no consideration for our feelings whatsoever. It must seem like forever away but next month will come and hopefully it will mean u can start then. My clinic r closing for a refurb for a month. Goodness knows when i'll get to go in for my FET. Big hugs xx


----------



## jack79

Hope everyone else is doing ok. How r u feeling highhopes and greta? Xx


----------



## gretarose

Hi everyone

Louise so sorry for your disappointment...unfortunately it is common practice for them to refuse you, I was refused the maximum amount of times (3) so ended up waiting an extra 3 months, and its tough but you will get there. 
I personally know how hard it is waiting to then be let down but you will get there. Try and enjoy your time off and remember you can take more time off if you feel you are going to need it next month. This is a very precious time, so don't panic about work.
Take care hun xx

Jack how was your holiday? Hope you are relaxing and looking ahead to meeting your lil frosties xx

Highhopes hope the 2 lil embies are snuggling right in and keeping you company. Its nice that your DH is looking after you so well xx

I'm actually doing ok, feeling brighter and stronger, hoping it lasts xx



jack79 said:


> Hope everyone else is doing ok. How r u feeling highhopes and greta? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

So sorry Louise. U must be so so frustrated. Xx can u go away for a while? A holiday might do u some good? 

Jack how long did they say u have to wait to have ure fet? How many embies do u have waiting for u?

Greta I'm SO glad u r feeling more positive :) have u made a decision about whether to go for a private consultation?

AFM I'm feeling quite ropey. Keep having hot flushes, go light headed at times and im having crazy mood swings! Does progesterone do that? Or is it the rest of the drugs still in my system? 

I'm hoping my embies r snuggling in! The TWW feels so so long!


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

Just got back from holiday yesterday. Had a lovely time. Wish we could have stayed longer but I'm back to school on Monday :( !!

How are you doing highhopes? It's so hard knowing which symptoms are due to the progesterone and which may be early pregnancy signs. I hope the next week goes quickly for you! 

I haven't got a date for my FET - still waiting to hear from the hospital. We've only got one little embryo...

xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Glad u had a good time jack, sounds like just what u needed! Shame the summer is over but work will keep u busy - I find time goes so much faster when I'm at work! I'm sure u will be on ure fet before u know it! Remember - it only takes one! 

I'm doing ok. Having MAJOR mood swings, quite dramatic ones! Yesterday I was very grumpy and cranky but other days I am on a real high. Seem to cry daily! Boobs r huge and had cramps and pinchy pains. It's prob all from the progesterone but got everything crossed. Otd is next weds. X


----------



## jack79

I remember those symptoms well! R u finding it easy to relax? X


----------



## highhopes2013

Finding it really tough to keep my mind occupied! I'm restless and cranky! 

When do u go back to work? X


----------



## jack79

I'm back on Monday :( !!! Actually not too sad to be going back - will be good to get back into a routine.

Hope you have a good weekend and manage to find something to do that will keep your mind occupied! I hated the 2WW - it felt as though it lasted for an eternity!


----------



## highhopes2013

Walked out of the house today coz I was getting close to biting poor DHs head off! Think I'm missing routine too. Still got 2 weeks of hols to go and then I start my new job! X


----------



## jack79

3 more sleeps until your otd highhopes!! R u going to test early? X


----------



## highhopes2013

No I'm not - had a scare today coz I had a tiny bit of spotting at 5am. Been petrified every time I've been to the loo since then incase AF turned up. No sign so far. Fx c


----------



## jack79

Oh no...try not to worry...its probably nothing and in fact can be a good sign. I have everything crossed for u xx


----------



## highhopes2013

AF has arrived but light. Did a test and its bfn. Gutted :(


----------



## louise31

Awwww Highhopes so sorry to hear this news!! Must be a massive let down after coming so far. Is there anyone you can speak to at the hospital? Perhaps it is not a proper AF and too soon for BFP? Could there be any chance?? Big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Well I'm not in full flow so no idea what is going on! It's prob on its way. Will test again tmrw x


----------



## jack79

Oh no. So sorry highhopes. Its the worst feeling. Louise is right - theres still a chance if its only light bleeding. Let us know how u get on. Big hugs xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Bought first response tests so will try with fmu tmrw x


----------



## highhopes2013

Tested at 3am and it's still bfn. Been awake since then googling private ivf costs but think we will stick with our clinic for one more go.


----------



## jack79

Thats so rubbish highhopes. OTD is tomo so u never know... :( It must be even worse to accept when ur paying for it privately. Is ur AF any heavier? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Nope still no AF. But I'm guessing the progesterone suppositories are stopping AF arriving? Last dose tonight and otd tmrw but not holding out hope.

Did u get AF? How long did it take to arrive after ure otd? Just want to get on with round 3. Paying for it is crappy but will do it as many times as I can.


----------



## jack79

I had 2 days of spotting before my otd...no bleed after that ... if the spotting could be classed as a period i am now around day 28 of my next cycle...i had a few spots of red blood after sex last week (whilst on holiday) followed by some brown discharge (sorry tmi) at the weekend...was sure af would then arrive...but now nothing...can't bring myself to test though i know i should... the ivf has completely mucked up my hormones!! Sore boobs on and off too. Like u i thought i would bleed after stopping the progesterone...x


----------



## highhopes2013

Wow I just figured it would be full flow once the progesterone left ure system. Have u spoken to the clinic about it? Have u had a review meeting yet?

It's otd today and its officially a bfn. I only had the tiniest glimmer of hope left so not too gutted today - the spotting and early bfns prepared me well. Gna phone the clinic later.

Do u know how soon u can try again? X


----------



## gretarose

Morning ladies, just thought I'd jump on and see how everyone is doing...

Highhopes, it just isn't fair, so sorry you've had a disappointment...take care of yourself and keep the faith. Thinking of you. You sound very grounded and that's a good way to be...work will be the perfect distraction perhaps? :hugs:

Jack, I'm keeping everything crossed that you have a lovely surprise after your difficult time. :hugs:

Louise hope you're doing ok, it's hard waiting when you are so ready to go. It'll be round again before you know it. :hugs:

AFM I'm doing ok, still up and down but not as extreme...back at work and surprised myself by how well I coped. The summer has been tough but I'm looking at it from the perspective that I have learnt a lot about this process despite the cancellation...I've laid down the groundwork. Got my follow up appointment in a couple of weeks. 

Anyway we'll get there ladies I am sure...gotta keep the faith and stay strong.
Xxx



highhopes2013 said:


> Wow I just figured it would be full flow once the progesterone left ure system. Have u spoken to the clinic about it? Have u had a review meeting yet?
> 
> It's otd today and its officially a bfn. I only had the tiniest glimmer of hope left so not too gutted today - the spotting and early bfns prepared me well. Gna phone the clinic later.
> 
> Do u know how soon u can try again? X


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm not as grounded as I sound! I have to keep reminding myself that this bfn is much easier than the bfp and mc I went through last time.

We all have to keep the faith and stay strong. It WILL happen for us, just a matter of time. X


----------



## highhopes2013

Jack my clinic said if AF didnt arrive within a week of the bfn I should test again. I'm in full flow today so no good for me...and I don't want to give u false hope coz that sucks too but worth a try?


----------



## highhopes2013

Louise every day u r getting closer to ure ivf cycle - how exciting!!!


----------



## jack79

So sorry highhopes - big hugs. I hope it works next time for you.

AF arrived today! First proper bleed since the ivf. Actually glad its here as its a sign that things r returning to normal. I have my review appt at the beg of oct but no date as yet for the fet.
Take care of yourself highhopes. I found the week or so after my otd i was really up and down. We're here for u whenever u need us :) xx


----------



## jack79

Just saw ur message greta! Hello! Nice to hear from u x


----------



## highhopes2013

It's so nice having support here. I really do appreciate it!

I need to book a review appointment too. My clinic said I have to wait for 3 bleeds before I can go again - this counts as the first so as long as AF is on time each month I should be stimming again in nov. that gives me time to get my head round the new job!


----------



## jack79

My clinic have said the fet will be in a few months so hopefully we'll all be back on the stims around the same time!! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

That would be great if we were cycling at the same time again! It's crappy being back at square one again *sigh*


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

Just checking in to say hi and hope everyones well.

Im back at work and overloaded with paperwork! At least its keeping me busy!

Someone told me today about a friend of theirs who was struggling to conceive and is now pregnant. Apparently she "stopped trying, completely relaxed, and it just happened"... How many times have I heard this!! I find it so frustrating that people feel the need to share this "advice" with me!! 

I know u ladies will feel my angst!! :) X


----------



## highhopes2013

God I hate the 'just relax' line! A doctor friend of mine has said it to me several times! After 3 years TTC 'relax' is not an option!!! Somehow we have to find the strength to keep going and believe it will happen but we have to be proactive about it!

My school opens next tues but I've been going in to set up my office. Craving routine now after such a long break!

Louise u must be almost ready to start stims?


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies! Lovely to hear from you! I hate the just relax line too! People seem to say it when they don't know what else to say! Would be less frustrating if they didnt say anything! I have tried to forget about stuff associated with ttc for a while after my let down of not being able to begin treatment this month but it is impossible not to think about it when you aren't working! Looking forward to going back to work a weem on Thursday and praying I can start my treatment beginning of sept! ! Bring it on!!!!! Hope you ladies are well any developments? ? Xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

I've booked my review appointment for October 1st. Hoping to start round 3 in November. DH and I have decided we are going to have a holiday during half term - sod the expense! So that gives us something to look fwd to. And I'm gna rejoin the gym too - I quit when I was pregnant and then after the mc I never rejoined coz I hoped to be pregnant again asap but now I think I'm not going to keep putting my life in hold and living for ivf cycles. Will just fit ivf in with the rest of my life.


----------



## jack79

Good philosophy highhopes! Im feeling the same way. Going to a high intensity fitness class tonight actually!

I also have my review appt on 1st Oct! May be a good omen! :) Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Ooooo that's funny both of us having our review on the same day! Do u have any frosties or will u b having another fresh cycle? X


----------



## jack79

One wee frostie x


----------



## highhopes2013

That's great! So ure gna do fet? So much easier than a fresh round! I'm gutted I don't have any frosties!


----------



## highhopes2013

What are your views on acupuncture?


----------



## jack79

Yeah going to do fet though dont really know what it involves? Ive heard u can have a drug-supported fet or just use the frostie during a natural cycle...

As for acupuncture...I stopped going as felt I was wasting my money. At first I enjoyed it but then started to feel that it wasnt really doing very much. Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I don't know a whole lot about fet either but assumed it would be much easier as stims aren't needed?!

I'm just not sure about acupuncture at all. I HATE needles as it is - ivf is bad enough! Also I got a bfp first cycle without acupuncture so figure maybe I don't need it. But now I've had bfn so I'm wondering if acupuncture will help? So desperately want to be pregnant again!

On another note, I start my new job tomorrow! So excited! There is a part if me that wonders how I would have dealt with announcing that I was pregnant when starting a new job...maybe things happen for a reason? Although it is crappy when I think that I would have been starting my maternity leave now if I hadn't had the mc. Ah well. 

I do actually feel more positive about the next cycle. For some reason I didnt believe the second cycle would work. I really wanted it to but figured I had been so lucky to get the bfp the first time that I was due a bfn. But that's out of the way now...roll on cycle 3, can't wait!!!


----------



## jack79

On my way to bed just now...just wanted to say hope ur first day in ur new job went well highhopes! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

First week has been exhausting but I have loved it! Hope you have settled back into school life too 

Louise have u started stims yet?

Greta hows things?


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well. I have just started spotting a little today and lots of twinges on left ovary so I am thinking AF should be in full flow in the morning which means I should hopefully be ringing when I wake up. But as I know from last time I called this does not mean I will definitely be accepted this month!!! I actually think I will be distraught if they dont accept me again as I really need to feel as though I am making a start now!! Feel so down tonight and cant stop crying (I know it will be my hormones!!!) I have had 2 days carrying out home visits for my new class and it has been quite emotionally hard this year visiting the families and realising that I may never have my own. Also I nearly cried (but didnt) when a parent quietly told me that she was pregnant but was carrying it for her sister as she couldn't have children. I think to do that for your sister is truly amazing - I just said that is a lovely thing to do but it made me feel very emotional. Sorry everyone. I hope to have good news to share with you all, but trying not to pin all my hopes on being accepted! Glad your first day went well highhopes. Have a lovely weeked everyone xx


----------



## louise31

UPDATE
Well ladies I have woken up this morning bleeding as I expected so have called st marys at 8am on the dot to request treatment. Nurse is checking over my notes and is going to call me bk later when she has found out if I need a scan and bloods. If so it may be tomorrow or monday!!! I have everything crossed that things can actually get going this month!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Ooooo FC for u Louise! Sorry u felt so down recently. It is heartbreaking being in our profession sometimes isn't it? I've felt the same way - seeing all those mums wheeling prams into the playground picking up two or three kids from school it hurts sometimes. I find it harder seeing pregnant ladies coz I SO badly want to experience that! I don't know how I will cope if I never have children. 

But we have to keep the hope alive and stay strong and keep trying. There's nothing wrong with shedding a few tears sometimes, it's better than bottling things up.

Let us know what the nurse says...really hoping this is your month! Xx


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

That's great news Louise! Have you heard back from them yet? I hope it's positive news :thumbup: It actually feels so long ago now that I was at the start of the process. Eager to get started again, though I'm so busy with school at the moment it's probably better to have a rest from it for a few months.

Glad to hear you're loving your new job highhopes :flower: It probably wouldn't have been great timing had you started at your new school only to announce that you were pregnant! At least when the time comes to announce your happy news you will have been there a little while and established yourself within the school.

I'm still very hopeful that we'll all get good news eventually, it might take us a while but it WILL happen! :winkwink: Having said that I do sometimes have days where I've thought 'what if it never happens?'. I've even found myself thinking about adoption and wondering if that might end up being an option that we consider. Haven't actually looked into it though, as we're not quite at that stage yet - going to give IVF a few tries first.

Hope everyone else who is following this thread is ok? xxx


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies! Well I got the call at about 2 and its good news!!!!! We go in hospital at 7.45 for baseline scan and bloods and then all being well begin stims tomorrow afternoon. Soooooo happy that we are finally getting started!! How up and down is this roller coaster journey that we are all on?!


----------



## highhopes2013

Soooo happy for u! How exciting! Xx


----------



## jack79

That's fab news! Exciting times :)


----------



## highhopes2013

U t right about the job jack, I was a bit panicky about starting a DH job being pregnant so maybe it is all for the best. Do u think nov is too early to say I'm having a round of ivf? Don't want to wait much longer.

I don't think I can face adoption yet. The thought of never being prgnant is just too painful. It is beginning to creep in now and then but for now I can't accept that.


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!
Well we went to St Marys this morning for my bloods at 7.45 and my baseline scan soon after. The nurse said everything is fine and my follicles look good so we have our first injection tomorrow afternoon at about 4.45 when I can get home from work!! I have to take Metformin tablets 1 in the morning and one in the afternoon as they are expecting me to respond well to the stims so this should prevent OHSS. Can't believe the day has finally arrived when we have the go ahead! Its a weird almost unreal feeling!! Looking forward to getting on with it now. Obviously not looking forward to the injections but it is a means to an end and luckily my DH does not mind needles at all and is up for the job. 
Thanks for all of your support and positivity ladies it really helps you when you are down! Highhopes I have thought about adoption too as I can't imagine never being a mum so I think you have to prepare yourself by considering all options.Try not to think that far ahead though!
I dont think November for IVF is too soon at all. This is probably the most important and life changing thing we will ever do in our lives and therefore bosses have a duty to understand that (in their own way!) I am praying that all of us on this thread get a BFP take care everyone :hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## louise31

Hi everyone!
Well I had to share with you all that my 1st stim injection is now complete. I was so nervous just before and wouldnt let my dh near me with the needle! Resulting in a few tears but then I managed to work through it with a cushion over my eyes!!!! So happy its done and its not too bad really! Just got my second tablet to take and then its onto stims day 2. How quickly did any of you ladies react to the drugs? Just womdered if I can expect anything?


----------



## highhopes2013

My first stims injection I nearly fainted! Had to lie on the floor with my legs elevated coz I felt so faint after it! Pathetic really coz it wasn't that bad at all!!! 

I didnt feel anything till at least day 6/7 of stims. 

Well done for getting through the first day. One step closer to a bfp xx


----------



## jack79

Good luck Louise! I was a good few days before I felt anything. My mood was a bit up and down at first then started to feel tired and quite bloated. FC all goes well.... xx


----------



## jack79

How are you feeling Louise? Xx


----------



## louise31

Hi jack79 I feel fine just tired. Done my 3rd injection tonight and ready for the double tomorrow! Had bloods this morning so hopefully things are ok. Dh said he actually likes giving the injections!!? I said do you like inflicting pain on me!!? Well I suppose its a blessing really as I couldn't do it to myself! I have my next bloods on saturday and scan on monday. My head is in a whirr at the moment and its quite surreal like its not really happening!


----------



## highhopes2013

It all goes by so fast when u r on the short protocol! Sounds like u r doing well though.


----------



## louise31

Hi again!
Another day done!!
Well we did the menopur tonight and that felt fine, but when it came to the cetronide it was a bigger fatter needle and it hurt for a while as it went in and when it came out it immediately itched and I got a small rash around the injection site. That was about 3 hours ago now and since then it has pretty much disappeared. I am beginning to feel quite bloated and my trousers feel like they are digging in my waist. I am seriously going to have to start thinking about what 'comfortable' clothing I can wear for work especially as I am on my hands and knees a lot playing with the little kiddies! Only other thing is I am feeling very tired, but I don't know if that would be the stims or just work in general. Even after 8 hours solid sleep I still find I am tired and yawning!!! Thanks for the support ladies. How are you all getting on?


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm feeling exhausted too! Have now lost all the weight I had piled on from my ivf cycle - I totally relaxed my diet and allowed myself whatever I wanted to eat. I was in dresses all summer so didnt have to deal with waistbands digging in but the drugs made me quite bloated!


----------



## louise31

Think I might turn into a beach whale soon!! LOL! I might just have to wear jogging bottoms for a while.


----------



## highhopes2013

How's it going Louise? Have u had a scan yet? 

Jack how's work? I'm loving my new school! DH job is keeping me very busy which is good coz my due date for the mc baby is coming up (6/10) and I know that's going to be a horrible horrible time. I just keep pushing it to the back of my mind.


----------



## louise31

Sorry to hear that highhopes. Big hugs to you xx best thing is prob to keep busy. This ivf cycle is whizzing by for us with all the hosp appointments and dashing straight home after work for injections! I have my scan on monday. Just went to hospital this morn for day 6 bloods. Since coming back home I have had a phone call from the nurses to up my menopur from 150 to 187.5. I asked her why and she said my blood level was 592 which is slightly high for day 6. They do like it to be be between 500-600 so its not too bad. Hopefully change in dose will sort things out ready for scan on monday. I have everything crossed for that! !


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

All going well with school highhopes. Like u I'm so busy all the time- the term is flying by! Only 4 more weeks until the Oct break! I can imagine 6th Oct will b really hard for u. Ur right about keeping busy in order to take ur mind off it. Maybe u and ur dh should do something nice together that day?

Are u excited about ur scan Louise? I remember the stimming phase went so quickly...then the dreaded 2ww took a lifetime to pass!! Good luck for tomo.
xx


----------



## louise31

Hi Jack!
Yes I am looking forward to my scan and hope all will be as it should be at this stage! Its out of my hands really - we have done everything so far as we have been told!
Feeling quite fat and bloated today so I am going to have a chilled out day in front of the tv. Apart from that and feeling tired I dont feel any aches or pains so don't know what is going on inside me!? I will let you know tomorrow how the scan goes.


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah I think u r right, need to do something nice on 6th oct. 

Good luck for ure scan Louise! Let us know how it goes x


----------



## louise31

Well I just had my bloods and day 8 scan and I have 8 follies on right and 6 on left. They measure 13mm. Estimated ec is friday monday or tues. Hopefully this is good. Back at hosp for nxt scan on wednesday. X


----------



## highhopes2013

Sounds good to me. My clinic use 3 follies at 18mm as the measure for EC. Can't believe how quickly it has come round for u! Xx


----------



## louise31

I know! it is crazy to think that this time I will hopefully have had my egg collection!! All the waiting before IVF seems to take forever but once you get going with the meds the actual cycle whizzes by!! How are you Highhopes? xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm doing ok. Loving my new job which is good coz I needed something to go well for me this year! Going to rejoin my gym tonight - I had quit when I was pregnant and never went back after the mc. Just need to keep as busy as possible in the run up to 6/10. 

The dirst half of ivf goes by really fast. The TWW lasts forever! Waiting for news of your embryos - whether they fertilised, how many made it overnight, what grade they are etc can be a bit stressful. But I'm sure u will be fine x


----------



## louise31

Thanks highhopes. Glad you are enjoying your new job as it gives you something positive to focus on. I really hope my scan tomorrow shows that my eggs will be ready for collection soon! It will be day 10 so cant be far off and the nurse said that they don't do egg collection at weekends. Felt absolutely shattered this afternoon. I will let you know what happens tomorrow x


----------



## highhopes2013

Are u feeling bloated yet? I felt very full by day 10! Good. Luck for tomorrow x


----------



## louise31

I am feeling very bloated and my tummy is definitely big. My dh has struggled twice now to inject the menopur in my tummy as my skin was resisting it. I wonder if it is because I am bloated? How many days did you stim for?


----------



## jack79

All the best for the EC Louise. It sounds like u have a good no of follicles growing :) Its a very exciting time. R u coping ok with it all whilst being at work? Xx


----------



## jack79

Highhopes i need to take a leaf out of ur book and join the gym! Keep meaning to do it but just seem to be too busy at the moment! :/


----------



## louise31

It's really hard being at work at the moment because the children have only just started in reception and many are very needy and need lots of support. I am trying to keep stress free though and not rush around too much! Felt exhausted this afternoon. My colleagues are supportive though which is good. Hope things are going ok for you jack xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I chickened out of joining the gym coz it was raining! 

How r u today Louise? X


----------



## jack79

Haha! Good reason tho ;)

I think I only stimmed for 10 days Louise x


----------



## louise31

Hi! Well had another scan this morning and 1 of my follicles is a very good size and raring to go and five more are nearly ready and the other 8 are playing catch up!!! There is a strong possibility egg collection will be monday but I will know more after another scan on friday. So achy now and cant go 20 mins without needing to run for the loo!


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck for ure scan tmrw x


----------



## louise31

well today is day 12 of stims. Just had a scan this morning and not as I would have hoped. Unfortunately I had 3 follicles that were big and I have been informed that we would lose them as I have about 20 follies that are growing but taking slightly longer to mature. 3 follies are slightly bigger. So onwards and upwards I have to go for yet another scan on Sunday morning and I am praying that I have a decent number of follicles at the right size so that I am ready for collection soon. I think I might explode if I have to stim longer than sunday!!!! The rollercoaster ride continues!


----------



## jack79

Fingers crossed for sunday Louise. I had different sized follicles and some ended up too big/ too small but I still had a good few that fertilised- 6 in total. Xx


----------



## louise31

I hope so.... You just get a little disheartened when they say that you have lost some cos they have got too big. I am also worried now about stimming too long - just hope that this doesn't affect the quality or make me over stimulate.


----------



## highhopes2013

I stimmed for 14 days! Think I had mild ohss as after embryo transfer I was really bloated for a few days.

Don't worry too much about those big follies, sounds like u have plenty of others x


----------



## jack79

I think I remember them saying that the ones that mature quickly arent always the best? Xx


----------



## louise31

I hope so jack! Positive thinking! !!! I might channel some positive thoughts into my growing follies while chilling out on the sofa this afternoon. is there anything I could do today to help them grow - just clutching at straws!!! X


----------



## jack79

Relax. Stay positive. Keep hydrated. Try not to worry ;) xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Definitely try not to worry! Good luck for the next scan! X


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies! Well just back from my scan and I have 14 follies now ready for egg collection! ! Just waiting for a call from the nurse to confirm when trigger will need to be but its definitely going to be either tuesday or wednesday. The nurse said they only take 8 a day for egg collection so hope I can be one of those for tuesday. I am just stressing about what to do about work tomorrow. Whether to go in even though I feel bloated and achy and obviously my mind wont be fully on it or give myself some time. My head has been really supportive so I dont want to take liberties. What did you ladies do about work? Obviously I wont be in on ec and maybe for a couple of days after. X


----------



## louise31

Good news! !! EC is 9.30 tuesday and we trigger tonight at 9.30!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Fab news Louise!

I kept working till EC. Had EC day and next day off coz they said can't drive etc for 24 hours afterwards and then went back to work. After embryo transfer I had 3 days unpaid leave (unpaid coz I felt so guilty asking for time off I volunteered for unpaid)


----------



## louise31

Well only 12 and a half hours till ec!! Feeling a mixture of emotions tonight! Dont think I am going to be able to sleep!


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck for tmrw. Will be thinking of u x


----------



## louise31

Hi well I had my ec this morning but unfortunately they only managed to retrieve 3 eggs I had lots of follies but all contained only fluid. I was sad and very disappointed but hey ho I am thinking 3 eggs = 3 chances through icsi. Praying that the phone call tomorrow is going to tell me good news! I hope my eggs and dh sperm are having a party as we speak! Ec went by so quickly and the sedation knocked me out completely! Just feeling sore now especially when I move about or go to the loo. Thanks for your support ladies xx


----------



## highhopes2013

The same thing happened to me. Lots of follies but only 3 eggs. Don't be too disheartened. All 3 of mine were mature and all 3 fertilised. I cried down the phone to the embryologist when she told me that! Try to stay positive xx


----------



## louise31

Did you ever get a reason for why you had so many follicles that didnt have eggs? I dont fully understand why this happens. How many days did they leave your embryos to develop and how many did you transfer? What time did they contact you the day after collection? Sorry so many questions but anxious time!


----------



## jack79

Try not to worry Louise. It does only take one :) Fingers crossed all will fertilise. Let us know how u get on. Keep sending positive thoughts to ur wee eggs :) xx


----------



## jack79

I think i got a call about 9.30 the following morning...my 3 eggs made it to day 5 - 2 were transferred, one frozen xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I got the call at around 9am. No answers about why so many follicles but so few eggs yet...but I am seeing my consultant on 1st oct so will ask then! I had a 3d transfer because I wanted two embryos put back in and there were two clear better ones so they transferred them both.

Try to get some rest x


----------



## louise31

Well I have some good news!!!! We have 1 good embryo that we are having transferred tomorrow at 12.30. 1 egg didnt fertilise and 1 had too much dna. But we have 1 little embie. In shock!!! But very happy to have got this far!! Praying it sticks!


----------



## highhopes2013

So glad u have one that has made it! Good luck for the transfer. Stay positive and relax and much as you can. Remember it only takes one x


----------



## louise31

Thanks highhopes it means soooooo much to have the support of you ladies on here xx


----------



## jack79

That's great Louise! Well done! Good luck for tomo xx


----------



## louise31

I know I shouldn't but I am stressing tonight about the embie making it through the night. The embryologist is calling in the morning to confirm things. I think probably cos I only have 1 its making me paranoid.


----------



## highhopes2013

This is one of the toughest times waiting for the daily report. I'm sure your lil embie is doing just fine. Try to get some sleep and FC for tmrw x


----------



## louise31

Just had the phone call this min!! Good news! !! Embryo is developing well and we are having it transferred at 12.30!!! Sooooo happy!


----------



## louise31

Update.
Embryo transfer went well and now I have a perfect little embie on board!! Just praying they like their new home and bed down!!!! Thanks for your supporr ladies xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Congrats! Think positive thoughts and try to take it easy and relax whenever u can x


----------



## jack79

Awww that's great Louise. :) Fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## jack79

How are you feeling now you are pupo Louise?! Hope you're doing ok. The 2WW for me dragged- I think its the same for everyone. Hope you're managing to rest but keep your mind busy too!

R u looking forward to your review appt on tues highhopes? I'm dying to find out when I can have the fet! :) xx


----------



## highhopes2013

The TWW was the hardest bit!

Yes I am looking fwd to my review appointment on Tuesday but my due date from the first bfp cycle is Saturday and I'm dreading that so don't want time to go too fast!

When will u find out about fet?


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!
I am fine thanks. The only thing I am alittle worried about is that my urine is quite cloudy and I wondered if it could be anything to do with the progesterone pessaries? Have you ladies had any experience of this? Thanks


----------



## highhopes2013

It could be the progesterone, think that happened to me too although I can't remember what stage it happened at. How are you administering progesterone? I had shots the first time and this summer I had the rectal bullets - I was so grossed out at the thought of them but to be honest they were a lot easier than the shots!


----------



## louise31

They are bullets and we were told to try to do them vaginally which is what I have been doing.


----------



## highhopes2013

When are u meant to do the test?


----------



## louise31

13th October! Seems ages off!!!! I took a few days off work and am going back on Wednesday. It will be good to put something else in my mind and keep busy.


----------



## louise31

How are you highhopes?


----------



## highhopes2013

Im ok I guess. Dreading this w/e coz it's my due date for the mc baby. Can't even talk about it with DH without crying!

Got my ivf review appointment tomorrow morning and I'm looking forward to that. Hopefully will have a plan of action for round 3 tomorrow!

Glad you've taken time off. Was your head teacher ok about that? I haven't broached ivf at my new school yet. Going to wait till after half term...feel so bad turning up to a new school and saying I'm going for ivf!


----------



## louise31

So sorry to hear that highhopes. Are you going to do something with you DH so you can take your mind off it a little? It must be very hard...
Good luck with your ivf review appointment. At leat things are moving forwards for you now...
I decided that because my job is so physical up and down with the kiddies and I am always rushing around at school that it would be better to give myself a little time after ET. The whole process from start to finish has been so intense and I think there is a danger if I had rushed back to work it would all have got on top of me. My head teacher has been great and very supportive. Her best friend has been through 2 rounds of ivf so she has a very good understanding of whats involved. I have been very open with her about everything from the start. I think that your head will prob be the same. I think the best thing is to be honest and upfront about it. You can't help how it has fallen as this whole process takes so much time... Good luck & don't worry I'm sure your head will be supportive as well xx


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

Hope you're both doing ok - and anyone else who is currently following this thread :)

Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit up and down at the moment highhopes - Saturday will be hard for you but hopefully after today you are feeling as though you are moving forward again...how did your review appt go? :flower:

I'm just home from mine. Spoke to a different dr today. He has confirmed that my frozen embryo is a good quality embryo (4AA) - the 2 fresh ones were 3BB and 3BC (I think?). I wasn't told this at the time so feel better informed this time. There's an 80% chance the frozen one will thaw, and I've to call back when I get my November period and start the down-regulating nasal spray on day 21 of that cycle. My concern is that it looks like I will be due to go in for the FET around Christmas Day/ Boxing Day when the clinic will be closed. I asked about this and the reply was "We'll work around it" - whatever that means?!

Anyway, glad the ball is rolling again.

How is the 2WW going Louise? Hope you're ok. Is it tomorrow that you go back to work? I reckon it will be good for you to be busy but obviously try to relax too! :flower:

xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg jack we will be cycling together! I'm having round 3 in nov when I get my period! Should be end of nov. I'm on the antagonist protocol again.

The review was good. They said the dose of gonal f I was on was prob too low but they did it becaus they were very concerned about ohss. They will up my dose for round 3 and put me on oestrogen support and progesterone injections after transfer - more aggressive approach but that is what worked the first time. The consultant said I should stay positive.

As for this w/e I don't know what me and DH will do! Have read online that some people light a candle or release a balloon or something. I just don't know! Want to acknowledge the day somehow but don't want to spend the day crying either!


----------



## jack79

One of those chinese lanterns might be nice :) xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, hope you's don't mind me jumping in to your thread. Hope you's are keeping well and the 2ww isn't too stressful for you Louise.. 

I am attending Belfast clinic. I had 8 follicles at my final scan, 7 eggs at egg collection yesterday, and 4 fertilised today!! Just praying I still have 1 by Thursday.. 

Good luck to everyone cycling and waiting to cycle...


----------



## highhopes2013

Welcome jackdoll! 4 fertilised is a good number. FC for Thursday x


----------



## louise31

Well ladies.......... I was slowly managing to work through the 2ww and today was my first day back at work after 1 and a half weeks and it was my bday!! It was ruined at lunch time by the call from OFSTED!!!!! Juat what you want when you havnt been in and dont properly know the kids. I must admit I have broke down about 5 times today!! All too much!! Hormone overload I think! I am now of the sod it frame of mind!! At this point in my life there are other things far more important than what they think of us!! This has been the hardest month of my life and it has by no way finished yet!


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh my gosh how hideous! That's the last thing u need in the TWW! U mustn't let it stress u out too much...sod it is right! Those embryos that get out back are strong though so don't worry too much about things...people who get pregnant naturally don't even know they are pregnant at this stage and they do all sorts and still get pregnant.

Good luck with the inspection today x


----------



## highhopes2013

How did it go Louise?


----------



## louise31

It went well thanks. We got good over all as a school. Just glad it is over! Roll on next sunday when we can test. I have an awful headache this morning! How are you?


----------



## highhopes2013

That's a brilliant outcome! U must be so relieved! Hope u have been relaxing this w/e u deserve it.

I'm doing ok. Thought I would be devastated this w/e - today is my due date. I feel a bit sad but no tears so far. Trying not to wallow too much.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey ladies, quick update 
1 blasto onboard from yesterday, hope these next few weeks will fly by..
:) :)

Hope everyone having a lovely relaxed Sunday.xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Fab news jackdoll! Keep us updated xx


----------



## jack79

Hi Jackdoll - that's good news!! Feet up and rest for the next few days :)

Glad to hear you're not feeling too down highhopes - are u doing something nice today with ur dh?

Congrats on the ofsted visit Louise! In Scotland we have HMIE & get a couple of weeks notice - one day is quite harsh!!

Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

We have had a nice day together. I didnt want to make too big a deal of the significance of the day. The baby has been in our thoughts and we had a few tears but we are at peace with what happened. It will always be painful but time is a great healer so they say. That will always be my first baby and I hope it knows how loved and wanted it was. Just hoping I get to carry one to term some day!


----------



## louise31

Congratulations jackdoll!! That is amazing news. Good luck! Highhopes BIG HUGS to you. Life can be so cruel... it will happen again for you soon and you will become an amazing mummy!! Take care xxxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks girls, 
Everyone lovely on this thread.xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope all is ok with you pupo ladies x


----------



## louise31

Hi!
This 2ww is soooooooo hard! I keep feeling so down and having emotional outbursts. I feel like such a lady on the edge at the moment.I keep myself busy at work and manage to work through it but at home it is very difficult. Please tell me this is normal! Only 4 days till test date. Not long to go now!


----------



## highhopes2013

Yep it's all normal. I found the TWW really tough - much more so than all the stims etc! I was v nervous on testing day too! Try to keep busy, that's the only thing that worked for me x


----------



## jack79

The 2ww is one of the hardest parts of ivf. I found it totally dragged! Not long now Louise. When are you testing jackdoll?

This is my third attempt at posting over the past two days. I keep losing messages!! X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey, 16th oct... When you testing?? It's so hard!!! Hurry up wed


----------



## jack79

Good luck! Im in between cycles just now! X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks jack. Sorry I thought you were on 2ww


----------



## highhopes2013

When's your fet jack?


----------



## JACKDOLL

.


----------



## louise31

Hi
Had the worst day today. Woke up at 5 and did my pessary then got up at 6 and when I went to loo and wiped I had a little pink blood. Took my dog for a walk just before leaving for work and went to loo again and it was a deeper brown colour not loads but enough to make me think af was on her way! I broke down for a while feeling very defeated and wasnt going to go to work cos I felt awful. I pulled myself together and went anyway. When I got to work the head encouraged me to contact the hospital which I did. I called them and broke down.... they said that bleeding doesnt indicate one thing or another at this stage and to continue the meds until testing on sunday. She said lots of people have a bleed and they are pregnant. I have tried to look at the positives but it has been so hard today. Even tonight af is still not in full flow but I am having quite a few cramps. My head feels completely screwed up tonight!! Sorry to go on ladies... x


----------



## highhopes2013

Try not to worry too much. It could go either way. It is horrible seeing that bit of red though. Some people say that it is a good sign if it is brown - that's old blood which could be implantation bleeding. Mine was bright red and I just knew it hadn't worked. But it isn't over till u test so try to stay positive xx


----------



## jack79

So sorry ur having to go thru this Louise. Its a horrible feeling. Like the hospital said u just cant tell at this stage. I hope its good news on sunday. Big hugs xxx

I'm hoping that I can start on day 21 of my Nov period highhopes but I'm still waiting on an official letter from the hospital! Have u got a start date? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Yep coordination appt is booked for nov 19th and got my drug prescription so when I get my period at the end of nov I start injections. Here we go again! Will b nice to cycle together x


----------



## jack79

Yes it will be :) No injections for me this time. Just nasal spray. Hope to get confirmation soon x


----------



## highhopes2013

Ooo that's lucky! Mine is another fresh cycle but I'm on the antagonist protocol so no nasal sprays or down regging needed.


----------



## louise31

Well its a bfn for me this morning! So down and deflated. Not sure where we go from here. Thanks for all of your support ladies during this hugely emotional rollercoaster x


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm so sorry Louise. It's horrible getting bfn after all the stress and pain and hope during ivf. Takes a while to recover. How many nhs cycles are u entitled to?


----------



## jack79

So sorry Louise. Its devastating but u will feel better...just give it time. I hope next time is ur time xxx


----------



## louise31

Thanks ladies just feel an empty feeling of nothingness. Its weird! I am now bleeding quite a lot and passing very thick stuff. We have another cycle on nhs and this morning I got dh to ring the hosp on my behalf. He asked loads of questions that I had asked him to one of which was if they do endometrial scratch procedure. They do but they have specific criteria you have to meet such as having failed implantation about 3 times. We have requested it for nxt cycle anyway as I am convinced our prob is to do with implantation. It can boost chances by another 20% plus. The doctor is going to let us know either way.


----------



## louise31

Thanks ladies just feel an empty feeling of nothingness. Its weird! I am now bleeding quite a lot and passing very thick stuff. We have another cycle on nhs and this morning I got dh to ring the hosp on my behalf. He asked loads of questions that I had asked him to one of which was if they do endometrial scratch procedure. They do but they have specific criteria you have to meet such as having failed implantation about 3 times. We have requested it for nxt cycle anyway as I am convinced our prob is to do with implantation. It can boost chances by another 20% plus. The doctor is going to let us know either way.


----------



## highhopes2013

That's interesting about the endometrial scratch. Did they put u on oestrogen and progesterone support post-transfer? I had both for cycle 1 and bfp but only progeaterone for cycle 2 and bfn. Going back to both for cycle 3 in nov! When can u go for ure next cycle? Do u get a review appointment? X


----------



## louise31

We asked about a review appointment and they said we could have that but it would be a much longer wait. I dont think I will bother it takes far too long already! Just progesterone. I was told three cycle bleeds so 2 more after this. I think it will be early new year which will be good to give my body and mind a break for a bit.


----------



## highhopes2013

U will def need a break after everything ure body has been through. Me and DH are on a break between ivf cycles and are using it as time to reconnect and have some fun together. It is hard though coz all I want is to be doing my next cycle but as my consultant told me - my ovaries were 5 times their normal size and they need a chance to recover! I had my review appointment a couple of weeks ago and they didnt tell me anything I don't already know so if its a long wait for it I wouldn't bother if I was u. Will u have a consultation before ure next ivf cycle? Will be worth finding out whether they need to make changes like diff drugs or diff dosages etc. x


----------



## louise31

We asked about a review appointment and they said we could have that but it would be a much longer wait. I dont think I will bother it takes far too long already! Just progesterone. I was told three cycle bleeds so 2 more after this. I think it will be early new year which will be good to give my body and mind a break for a bit.


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope u r ok Louise x


----------



## jack79

How are you Louise? Hope ur ok. I found the two weeks or so after ivf really tough. Was actually the most down I've probably ever been. I think the hormones played a big part in how low I felt. Everyone's different but I reckon most women struggle a little (or a lot) after a failed cycle, once it sinks in that it didn't work out. Hope ur taking some time out to cry, eat chocolate, have a glass of wine, get cuddles from ur dh etc :) Remember we're all here for u if u need it xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Jackdoll when do u test?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi highhopes, Wednesday past, BFN... 
Gutted but have to think positive and planning cycle 2. Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh so sorry jackdoll. Bfn is really tough to deal with. How soon can u do it again? My clinic said 3 bleeds.


----------



## jack79

Aww so sorry to hear that jackdoll. xxx


----------



## jack79

I got my nasal spray in the post yesterday. Start taking it day 21 of my nov period. The FET will be around Xmas xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Exciting to be moving forward jack! My EC/ET will be around Xmas too!

Booked a hol for half term - we r off to barcelona! Can't wait!


----------



## jack79

Barcelona sounds fab! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Counting down the days! Do u have a half term break?


----------



## jack79

I had last week off! Back to the grindstone this week! When are u off? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Friday is out last day in school. Flying out to barcelona on Saturday x


----------



## jack79

I'd love to be going to Barcelona on Saturday!! Have a fab time :) x


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks jack! Can't believe it's almost nov...the month we start the ivf roller coaster again! If the dates work out the way they are meant to, I could have a bfp on New Year's Eve!


----------



## jack79

That would be an amazing start to 2014!! :) I think I might be a few days behind you. So hope we're lucky this time xx


----------



## highhopes2013

FC for us both! I'm on cd35, period was due yesterday. At this rate my ivf cycle will get pushed fwd a few days.


----------



## highhopes2013

AF was 4 days late. Getting nervous that my dates will get too close to Christmas and the cycle will have to be postponed. That would be so frustrating!


----------



## jack79

How's it going highhopes? Did u get the go ahead for the next cycle? X


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah I've got a coordination appointment on nov 20th just to remind us about how to do the injections. Should only take 10min! And then as soon as I get my period we start the roller coaster again!

What about u?


----------



## jack79

My period is due any day so i will start my nasal spray at the beginning of dec (day 21) and then will likely have the transfer about 3 weeks later! Not long now :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Ooo that's not long at all! So great that we will be going thru it at the same time!


----------



## highhopes2013

Another week closer to starting!


----------



## jack79

Hehe yes! :) I spoke to a nurse at the hospital duribg the week who said it will be early jan b4 i have the transfer! The time scale keeps changing! 4 weeks of drugs first by the sound of it.

How was Barcelona?! I forgot to ask! :) xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Why have they changed the date?

Barcelona was fab. Feels like such a long time ago now!!! Weather was gorgeous - 27deg and very sunny! Have u had any snow yet? Apparently it's meant to snow in london on Wednesday!

I'm counting down the days now. Just hope my period is on time. Supposed to be starting on dec 3rd or 4th. Bought a pregnancy test too just in case - trying it the old fashioned way too figured its worth a shot even if its highly unlikely!


----------



## jack79

I heard it's meant to snow here over the next couple of weeks - nothing as yet!

I'm due to start the nasal spray on 3rd Dec - it's so funny that we're in sync again :)

The dr we saw at the review appt a few weeks ago failed to mention that I would have 2 weeks on tablets (estrogen I think?) before the transfer. He couldn't speak english very well, stunk of BO (!) and gave us the wrong info! Not very good!! 

Anyway, I figure I can relax for a couple of weeks when school finishes and then have the transfer... I'll likely be going back to school a few days after the transfer but I'll just have to do my best to keep stress to a minimum.

Not long to go now...fingers crossed this will be our lucky cycle :)

xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

The doctors can be a bit scatty at times. I went to the pharmacy with my drug prescription this w/e and turns out the consultant forgot to write the quantity of progesterone! How annoying! Luckily I have my coordination appointment this week so I can get it sorted quickly.

As long as you get some test for the first couple of days post-transfer and then take it a bit easier after that you should be fine. 

FC for us both for this next cycle! I'm really scared about ohss this time coz my drug doses are higher.


----------



## highhopes2013

Had my coordination appointment...if I don't get my period by dec 4th I won't be allowed to do ivf till January coz of Christmas closing etc :(


----------



## jack79

Oh thats rubbish! When is ir period due?? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Due on 3rd dec. so it can only be late by one day :(


----------



## jack79

I hope it comes on time or early.

I got my baseline scan date today - 20th Dec. Start nasal spray next week. 

Hope we're cycling together! 

I wonder how everyone else is doing...? If anyone's following this thread would be good to hear how u are. 

Greta are u still around? If so hope you're doing ok x x


----------



## louise31

Good luck ladies!! I am still around... I am currently struggling to arrange a consultation review appointment. Apparently it is not normal procedure!! I wont rest until I get one though!


----------



## highhopes2013

How exciting that you are starting next week jack! Sure hope I am too!

Hi Louise! How u been? That's rubbish that they won't give you a review appointment, my clinic do it as a matter of course - it is included in the private package and i can book it whenever i want or if it is nhs then they send an appointment themselves but its a bit of a long wait.


----------



## jack79

Hi Louise!! :) Good to hear ur still around! Hope u get that appt soon x


----------



## highhopes2013

Well, no AF yet :(


----------



## jack79

Does it have to come by today? :(


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

I had an endometrial scratch today. Ouch! It wasn't very pleasant :( Glad its over! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

What's an endometrial scratch used for? 

Still no AF. I think today might have been the deadline for starting stims this month but will phone tomorrow if AF arrives just incase.


----------



## jack79

Sorry to hear that highhopes...hope it comes tomo. Fingers crossed. xx

The scratch is that new-ish procedure where they scratch the lining of ur womb to increase the chances of implantation. Had to pay for it privately xx


----------



## louise31

Hi!
Glad to hear that you had the endometrial scratch procedure Jack. Hope that it works for you. I have requested it for my next ivf but not sure if they will let me have it! What exactly was it like? 
I have finally got an appointment for a consultation review for 25th February but until then I am using the duo fertility monitor to attempt to find out what is / is not going on with my cycles!!


----------



## jack79

Ive heard of that monitor Louise. Is it any good? Is it not quite expensive, or am I thinking of something else?

The scratch procedure involved a catheter being inserted into my womb (that part was uncomfortable but not too bad) then they scratched the inside of my womb for 20-30 seconds. It was really sore!! I took 2 nurofen b4hand. Had a few cramps after but nothing too bad xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Sounds unpleasant jack! Was it an expensive procedure? I might ask about it. Every little bit helps I guess!

What does this monitor do Louise?


----------



## jack79

It cost £250...


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm starting stims tomorrow!!! Am ridiculously excited!


----------



## jack79

Woo hoo! That's brilliant! :)


----------



## louise31

woohooo! thats brilliant highopes!! Good luck this time it will be your turn! x
I hope that I can have the scratch procedure on my next nhs ivf - thats what I am going to ask for when we see consultant in Feb. 
I got the duo fertility monitor after speaking to a lady who had tried to conceive for 10 years and then after using the monitor for 2 months she fell pregnant. Since then she conceived a further time using the monitor. You wear a small sensor on your arm and it basically takes your temp about 20,000 times during the night and is very accurate when it comes to telling you when you ovulate. You download the info onto the computer and it goes straight over to cambridge uni where fertility experts analyse your info. You have green days so you can see when ovulation is approaching. They have also offered a money back guarantee so if not pregnant within 12 months you can have your money back. After 3 or 4 months you get a full in depth report from a fertility pecialist who can advise you on what is going on. It is equivalent to a cycle of ivf so I figured it is definitely worth giving a try. It cost £495 but I think its definitely worth it.


----------



## highhopes2013

Wow that monitor sounds really good! I've never heard of it! And if there's a money back guarantee then what's the harm! Where did u get it from?


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm only on day 2 of stims and I already feel weepy! X


----------



## louise31

I got it off the internet. 
Duo fertility. Com. Would be amazing if it helped me get pregnant naturally!! X


----------



## jack79

Hope ur ok today highhopes. I was a bit teary last night. These fertility drugs really do play havoc with our emotions.

The fertility monitor sounds really good Louise. I hope it works! Keep us posted! x


----------



## highhopes2013

Since u mentioned the monitor I've done some reading about it and it sounds pretty good! FC it works for you xx

How are the Christmas preparations going at work? It's so busy at my school! Two weeks and counting. I will be having my egg collection in the final week, hope I don't end up missing all the fun stuff at school!


----------



## highhopes2013

I've been weepy since day 2 of stims! Muh weeper than my previous rounds! Also felt very tired yesterday. Was trying to do Xmas shopping and I just could not focus on anything. Has to be because of the drugs!

What drugs are you on jack? I'm taking gonal f again since its another fresh cycle.


----------



## jack79

I'm on Buserelin nasal spray 4 times a day. That's me been on it for a week now. Last time I was on it I took it alongside gonal f and the only side effect I had was headaches which I think went away after a couple of days. This time I'm experiencing the following side-effects: really itchy/ irritated nose, increased appetite, and hot flushes (really not enjoyable!). I've a got a cold at the moment too, and and feel really run-down. Honestly cannot wait for the Christmas holidays so I can relax at home and get better before the FET! School is so busy just now. Like you, highhopes, I'm counting the days! Only 8.5 to go!!


----------



## highhopes2013

I can't wait for the hols either. I will prob have EC next week so may be off work earlier than the hols. Got my day 5 scan tmrw. 

What is buserelin for? I've never had fet so no idea what's involved. Side effects don't sound good!


----------



## jack79

It downregulates your hormones so that u don't ovulate i think? Once my linings thin enough they'll give me tablets to take to thicken it up before the transfer. 
EC next week - that's fast!! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I know! Things move so fast on the antagonist protocol! I'm already 4 days in. EC should be on day 12-15 I think. Will be towards the end if next week bet I miss all the fun Christmassy stuff :(


----------



## highhopes2013

Had my day 5 scan yesterday. Responding well. Now on two injections per day and going back for another scan on Friday. Looks like EC will be next Weds.


----------



## jack79

That's great! :) Not long to wait. The short protocol is great isn't it. I'm glad I don't have injections to do this time, but the length of time I need to take drugs this time is a bit of a pain. Feels like a long time before anything actually happens! We've just booked a holiday to the canaries for Christmas - a week in the sun before the transfer. Can't wait! x


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh wow holiday sounds like a great plan! When are you off? X


----------



## jack79

We head off on the 23rd :) Can't wait! X


----------



## highhopes2013

U must b counting down the days. Got another scan tomorrow morning. Lots of follies! One is already 18mm.


----------



## highhopes2013

Triggering tonight! Egg collection is Tuesday. It has come round so fast! Feel the size of a house at the mo, so bloated!


----------



## highhopes2013

Had my egg collection. 19 eggs yay! That's the highest number I've ever had! Got a scan on Fri and then they will decide whether I'm allowed transfer or whether I have to go for fet. How r u doing? When's your transfer? Xx


----------



## jack79

Just came on to say good luck but it looks like I'm a day late- sorry! 19 eggs is great! Well done! :) Was the EC ok? 

I go for a scan on Friday and should find out then when the transfer will be. 

Keep us posted on how ur wee eggs r doing! Xx :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah egg collection was fine. I was more awake for it so felt more but it was ok. Felt very sore afterwards. Still a bit tender. Am on high alert for ohss symptoms now. They r gna scan me on Friday to see if I have ohss before deciding whether to transfer or not.

Hope your scan goes ok!


----------



## jack79

How did u get on today highhopes? Hope it went well.

My scan was today too. Lining nice and thin - as it should be. Now have another few weeks of drugs to thicken it up for the transfer. Such a LONG process!! :/


----------



## jack79

Isnt it funny our appts are in sync again :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I had no idea fet was such a long process! My scan was ok. My right ovary is really enlarged and I gave a small amount of fluid in my abdomen. Blood test showed I'm ok so they are going ahead with blastocyst transfer on Sunday!!! Just one final scan on Sunday to double check that I haven't got worse and then I will be pupo!

My embies are doing great! 9 are top quality and 3 are a little bit fragmented. All are being grown to day 5 under the embryoscope. Roll on Sunday!

Happy holidays btw! Such a relief the term is over! X


----------



## highhopes2013

Had my embryo transfer. Two blastocysts - one grade 5AB the other grade 4AB. One was hatching already! Also got 8 blastocysts frozen! What a brilliant day! And to think, my day started at 6am with serious agony from trapped wind lol it was so bad that I was lying on the bathroom floor at one point!!!

When is your ET? I will be testing on 2nd jan! Xx


----------



## Febhuds

Highhopes, congrats on getting such high quality blasts, so happy for you. just wonder what protocol you were on- we are struggling to get any high quality blasts. What worked for you?


----------



## louise31

That is fantastic news highopes!! Good luck & sounds like 2014 will be your year. I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks ladies! I can't believe how well it has gone after the miscarriage with cycle one and bfn with cycle two and no frosties from either cycle! Fingers and toes crossed for my bfp in the new year!

Febhuds I was on the antagonist protocol for all 3 cycles. First cycle I got 9 eggs but they gave me a trigger that didnt work with my body. Second cycle they lowered my drug dose coz of ohss but then I only got 3 eggs. This cycle they upped my gonal f dose to 112.5, with orgalutron and the antagonist and ovitrelle with the trigger and this has worked for me. I am at high risk of ohss, currently have mild symptoms. Have u had an ivf cycle? X


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope you ladies had a lovely christmas. Jack hope you are having a wonderful holiday xx


----------



## jack79

Wonderful news highhopes!!!! Internet v limited over here. Havent been able to get on until now. So happy for u! Those blastocysts sound fab!! Will message again when I get home tomo xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope you had a brilliant holiday jack! I'm 3 days away from POAS ... Eeeeeek! So nervous! Yesterday I felt like ohss was coming back - which they said would happen if I got pregnant. Trying not to read too much into it....


----------



## jack79

Had a lovely holiday, thanks - very relaxing!

I can't believe you got to freeze so many embryos highhopes! That is amazing! Just think, you may never have to go through egg collection again with all those frosties! 

Fingers crossed for your 2 blastocysts...not long to go now. 

Happy new year when it comes everyone :) xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

I know! Potentially that could be all my babies in one batch of embryos! And the funny thing is, egg collection was on DHs birthday so technically they were conceived on his bday!!! I'm amazed that we for so many blastos to freeze. Feel v lucky.

Happy new year to you too and any of the other ladies reading this!

Have you got a date for your fet? Do they have to do a scan to check your lining or anything? Do you have to have progesterone?


----------



## highhopes2013

I had a tiny bit of spotting today so I freaked out and did a test...OTD is tomorrow so didnt see the harm in one day early. BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## jack79

Omg!!!!!!!!! Thats amazing!!!!!! Congratulations & Happy New Year!!!!! :) :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks! Can't quite believe it...ESP after the spotting. It came up immediately! FC this is your month too xx


----------



## jack79

Thats really brilliant highhopes. :)

I had a few too many glasses of wine last night - didnt plan to, it just sort of happened...hope I havent reduced my chances of it working for us :( Transfer should be in 2 weeks.

highhopes u must keep in touch :) xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

I will def keep in touch! Think I'm going to be paranoid about losing it for at least the first trimester coz of the mc last time.


----------



## highhopes2013

Did the clinic say anything about not drinking? Reckon you will be fine, you haven't had the transfer yet!


----------



## jack79

No they didnt say anything. Ive been.googling and lots of people say they drunk and fell pg so going to try not to worry.

I have a good feeling about ur pregnancy this time. I wonder if its twins?!?! So exciting. What an amazing way to bring in the new year :)


----------



## BabyDancing13

highhopes2013 said:


> I had a tiny bit of spotting today so I freaked out and did a test...OTD is tomorrow so didnt see the harm in one day early. BFP!!!!!!!

I have been lurking on here and just want to congratulate you on your BFP and wish you a happy and healthy nine months. x :happydance:


----------



## highhopes2013

Thank you so much babydancing! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Would be amazing if it was twins but I will be more than happy with just one. Hope it stays with me this time!


----------



## jack79

It/ they will ! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

FC! would be fab if it was twins but surely I can't be that lucky!!! When do you go back to work? We go back for a training day on 6th jan and kids are in on 7th. The tiredness has been killing me for about a week already...how am I going to cope with teaching?!!


----------



## jack79

I'm back on Monday, kids too. I have another scan on Tues then all going well should have the transfer the thurs or fri of the following week. So sick of this nasal spray that I'm on - it has made me sneeze everyday for the past 3 weeks!! Also on estrogen tablets and will start progesterone pessaries soon too.

Did u do another test this morning? :) When do u have a scan - at 6/7 wks?

I hope the tiredness isnt too bad! Teaching is hard enough without being exhausted too! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Yep did another test this morning. The lines came up before I had time to look away!!! 

Got to book a scan for jan 17th. Nervous already!

The time will fly by for you once you get back to work. Are u taking any time off after the transfer? I'm on progesterone butt injections and they hurt!!!


----------



## jack79

I think ur going to have twins!!!

Ouch! Do u continue with the progestetone for a while?

The transfer should be on the thurs or fri so will prob go back to work on the monday...do u think 2/3 days is long enough or should i ask for a few more days off? x


----------



## highhopes2013

Yep I have to carry on with progesterone injections until the 6 week scan.

I think 2/3 days rest should be fine. That's what I did in my first cycle - I took 3 days off. This time I got lucky coz transfer was in the hols so I've had 2 weeks of rest!!! Jut make sure u take it easy when u do go back to work after the transfer, no heavy lifting etc x


----------



## gretarose

Hi highhopes and Jack, sorry I've been away for soooo long. Although I have been recently keeping up to date with things and just wanted to say Congratulations highhopes! So exciting for the new year! x
And all the best for your transfer Jack x
Well, after the difficult summer and recovering after that. I'm due to start a fresh cycle on 11th! New Year, New Hopes!
Best wishes to you both ladies xxx





highhopes2013 said:


> Yep I have to carry on with progesterone injections until the 6 week scan.
> 
> I think 2/3 days rest should be fine. That's what I did in my first cycle - I took 3 days off. This time I got lucky coz transfer was in the hols so I've had 2 weeks of rest!!! Jut make sure u take it easy when u do go back to work after the transfer, no heavy lifting etc x


----------



## jack79

Aww its lovely to hear from u greta :) and great to hear that ur about to start another cycle. Lets hope that this year is a much better year for all of us :) xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Aaawww so glad you are back greta! Wow you are starting really soon! Is it the long or short protocol?

2014 will be a great year for us all...fingers crossed!

Louise what's your progress?

I've had to buy a pair of maternity trousers already as I have a fair bit of bloating from ohss so none of my trousers do up!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope all you teachers have a good first day back x


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!!
Congratulations highhopes!! I am so happy for you!! Lets hope that this is the start of our lucky thread! Not many developments from me - just waiting for my review appointment on 25th Feb before we go for our second ivf. I tried evening primrose this cycle but ended up having a mid cycle bleed for 4 days and now my period is 3 days late so dont wknow whats going on! 
I spoke to my doctor who seemed to think liverpool womens hospital is better than Manchester and is at the forefront of all new procedures and technologies. So dont know what to do. Would it be possible do you think to transfer clinics or do you think that they would want to do all of the initial tests again? I dont want to put any obstacles in the way of what is already a long process.


----------



## jack79

Hi Louise

I know that with the private clinics in Scotland they ask you to repeat all of the same tests if you move between clinics - obviously they make lots of money this way! I'm not sure if the same will apply for nhs hospitals? No harm in calling and asking I suppose... Good luck with it all :)

I found out my date for transfer today - it will be a week on Thursday! It has felt like a really long process this time round. Fingers crossed all will go well.

xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg jack your tranafer is the same day as my 6 week scan! Funny how our dates synced up!

Louise I would ask them what tests they will perform if I was u. U dont want to end up spending even longer waiting to start your next cycle.


----------



## jack79

I have high hopes that that's a good omen highhopes!!! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Lol. I've come home from work early to have a nap the tiredness is killing me! X


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck with starting your cycle tomorrow greta xx


----------



## jack79

Yes good luck!

I finished the nasal spray yest and started on cyclogest - progesterone pesseries. Not sure they're staying up long enough to be absorbed but hoping they are!!

Did u contact the hospital Louise?

Hope u get a long lie tomo highhopes and have a restful weekend :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks jack. It has been quite a challenging weekend - the symptoms got the better of me and I lay on the stairs and sobbed my heart out coz climbing upstairs felt like hard work! My DH said he didn't know whether to laugh or cry coz there was literally nothing he could do to help me, I was inconsolable! Hurry up half term!

You must be getting quite excited about the transfer on thurs?

Greta how are injections going? X


----------



## jack79

Yes looking forward to thursdays appt :) Can't really focus at work at the moment tho. R u still feeling shattered highhopes? U'll be excited about Thurs too no doubt? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah didnt sleep well last night - been awake since 3:30am so I'm exhausted! I'm excited but nervous too about thurs. what time is ure transfer? X


----------



## jack79

Its around midday. They will call me in the morning to say when I need to go in.
I'm sure all will be fine at ur scan. I still have a feeling u r going to end up with twins! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Twins would be amazing! Counting down the hours now. Bet you are too!!!


----------



## jack79

Good luck for ur scan highhopes. What times is it at? I feel quite calm. Trying to stay positive but it's hard! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

It's at 9:30. On my way now. Heart is pounding!!! Good luck for your transfer! X


----------



## jack79

U'll be fine! :)
In the last hour I've gone from calm to really nervous! :/


----------



## highhopes2013

Don't worry, you've had a transfer before, you know how it goes! You need to try to relax, ESP afterwards! Did u book tmrw off work? X


----------



## jack79

Was more nervous about the embryo thawing ok...just had a call from the embryologist to say all is well and that the embryo looks very promising! However she then said things can change over the course of the morning - in other words don't get too excited just yet! Jeezo! My heart was thumping when the phone rang!!


----------



## jack79

Yes have tomo off :)


----------



## highhopes2013

How many embryos are you having transferred?

Had my scan...it's twins!!! You were right! Two healthy heart beats. Each is 5mm long at the mo!


----------



## jack79

THAT'S BRILLIANT!!! :)
So happy for you!! Was it amazing seeing the little hearts? Xxx


----------



## jack79

We just have one little frozen embryo. Praying its a strong one - its a day 6 blastocyst x


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah felt very surreal seeing the tiny flashes where the hearts were beating!
Still in shock at all the implications of twins - double buggies etc!!!

Glad your blast is doing ok!


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

My FET went well and I'm currently on the sofa with my feet up! 

Hope everyone popping onto this thread is ok.

How r you finding the injections greta? Hope things work out for you this time round.

xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Glad the transfer is ok! Take it easy over the next few days xx


----------



## gretarose

Rest up Jack, so glad it went well xx
And woweee!! Highhopes, twins!!! :) that's amazing news. 
I'm doing okay, sorry I'm not on here all the time but don't think I'm not thinking of you. Thanks for the lovely messages xx 6 days in to my buserilin so still a way to go but feeling fine 





jack79 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> My FET went well and I'm currently on the sofa with my feet up!
> 
> Hope everyone popping onto this thread is ok.
> 
> How r you finding the injections greta? Hope things work out for you this time round.
> 
> xxx


----------



## jack79

Glad ur ok greta. We're thinking of u too. xxx

I had a wee emotional meltdown last night. This ivf is a real rollercoaster ride. Hormones really have a lot to answer for.
To make matters worse I think I have rhinitis caused by the ivf drugs. Cant stop blowing my nose and sneezing. It started when was on the nasal spray and has been going on now for a good few weeks. Really annoying! :(


----------



## highhopes2013

Glad I he ruins are going ok greta. When is egg collection?

How r u feeling jack? Don't worry about the emotional meltdowns we are entitled to them after everything ivf puts us through! I had a spectacular one last w/e!


----------



## jack79

Im doing ok thanks. Just been relaxing the past few days. Went for a short walk yest just to get out of the house. Been feeling a little bit bored to be honest! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Enjoy the time while you have it! Are u back at work on Monday?


----------



## jack79

Yes back on Monday.
Finding it hard to be positive right now. Will prob be good for me to be back at work as it will keep my mind busy x


----------



## highhopes2013

Best to keep busy - will pass the time and stop u brooding! When is your test date? X


----------



## jack79

OTD is 30th Jan x


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg that was my otd for my first cycle when I got my first ever bfp! X


----------



## jack79

Haha! That is spooky! Surely that is a good sign! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Must be a good sign! Hope you were able to take it easy at work today. I've felt sick most of the day - it's hard to deal with but it's a good sign I suppose!!!


----------



## jack79

Sickness is supposedly a really good sign :)
Ive had night sweats the past 2 nights...think i had them during the 2ww last time which ended in a chemical pregnancy....I am worried! I really hope I get a bfp this time and it stays. Such a horrible time the 2ww! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

The TWW is awful! I found it to be the worst bit out of the whole cycle! I've requested to continue with progesterone injections rather than switching to gel. They hurt but I'm paranoid about why I had the mc last time and wonder whether switching to the gel is less effective than the shots. I know I'm being crazy coz the shots cost so much £ but I would rather give it a go than have another mc and be wondering.


----------



## jack79

What's the difference in cost between the gel and injections? I'm on the pessaries this time - a bit less messy than the crinone gel. Think injections prob r best tho xx


----------



## jack79

How are you feeling highhopes?

Hope alls going well with u greta xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Been feeling exhausted! Falling asleep around 9pm every night. Also going through bouts of nausea and severe hunger pangs!

Hope your embie is doing well!

I bought the progesterone injections in the end -cost £130 for 20 days worth. Xx


----------



## jack79

Nausea and hunger are good signs :)

I'm driving myself crazy googling 2WW symptoms everyday! Think I might test early. The waiting is driving me mad!


----------



## highhopes2013

I tested one day early lol what symptoms have u had so far? Not long to go for u - 5 days! Xx


----------



## jack79

I've had lots of 'symptoms'! Dull lower back/ abdominal pain (thought my period was coming), night sweats, twinges and a couple of sharp pains down below, had a terrible sleep last night (is that even a symptom!?)...tomo i will be 10pt....i know some clinics get people to test on this day...on the one hand I want to test but on the other I want to stay PUPO!


----------



## highhopes2013

Ooo I had night sweats and twinges too. I also had blue veins appear on my chest. Sounds promising. FC xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Did u test? x


----------



## jack79

No I chickened out! xx


----------



## jack79

All day I've been saying I'm going to test tomo morning but now I'm feeling so scared again and I'm thinking I won't bother. I'm slightly freaked by how scared I am to test. :( Tomo would be a good morning as I'm not teaching until later in the day and could have a bit of time to deal with a neg result if that's what's in store. Don't know what to do... ?! x


----------



## highhopes2013

I know what u mean, I was petrified about testing! Only did it a day early coz I had a tiny bit of spotting.hopefully u will be able to decide when u wake up! X


----------



## jack79

Omg its a BFP!!!!!!! It came up really quick and is really dark!!!!! Trying to stay calm but can't believe it!!!!! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Woohoo! That's amazing!!! So pleased for u! Xx


----------



## jack79

My bfp! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG1213.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## highhopes2013

Did u upload a pic? 

I've had to call in sick this morning had a very rough night and even the toothpaste made me retch!


----------



## jack79

Something up with my phone....pic has finally uploaded.

Hope u feel better soon. I know it sounds crazy but I hope I feel sick soon! X


----------



## highhopes2013

Great pic! I know what u mean...it's horrible being sick and I have been in tears this morning but its quite reassuring too! X


----------



## highhopes2013

Are u gna tell anyone? X


----------



## jack79

I'm DYING to tell people but haven't yet! My DH says to stay calm as it's early days. I know he's right and I shouldn't get too ahead of myself just yet. Quite a lot of people know that we've been through IVF and some friends at work have already been asking 'if i know yet'! So hard to know what to do. I guess I will tell some people...but def not until my OTD.... Have you told anyone? xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I told the head and deputy, my family and in laws. Waiting for 12 week scan before I tell anyone else.


----------



## highhopes2013

Bet you're on cloud nine today! I'm dragging myself out of bed to get to work for the afternoon. Feel so guilty for not going in! Xx


----------



## jack79

I'm trying hard to keep it contained - at least until Thursday - but I am cautiously delighted!!!

Try not to feel guilty about work - u have to put yourself first just now xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Felt awful when I went in!

Have u booked the 6 week scan? Suppose u can't really do that till your OTD? X


----------



## jack79

Called the hospital to ask if I should up my dose of estrogen now or wait till Thurs. They said not to do anything yet as "it could be a false positive"! They are good at being pessimistic!! ;)


----------



## jack79

Next time ur sick don't go back the same day! School can do without u for a few hrs - don't feel bad!


----------



## highhopes2013

That's so mean of them to say that! Yeah defo wo t go back in next time I really regretted it today! Xx


----------



## jack79

Glad to hear it. 

How many times did u test before ur scan? I'm trying to decide whether to test everyday till Thurs?! Or is that just ridiculous?! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I tested on the day before OTD and then twice on my Otd. Haven't POAS since! X


----------



## highhopes2013

Had a real scare today. Severe abdominal pain on my right side to the point where I couldn't take it anymore. Went to a&e, had an internal exam which made me bleed! Then had a scan and the babies are fine thankfully. My right ovary is still triple the size it should be from the hyperstimulation during my ivf cycle. That's what is causing me pain. Feel so so tired now. Not going in tmrw! X


----------



## jack79

Oh no highhopes! Sounds very scary. Poor you. Glad to hear all is ok though! :) Will the swelling go down on its own?

I tested again this morning and it was still +ve (phew!). I wish my OTD would hurry up and come. Slightly anxious. God knows how Id cope with something like you've been through today!

Rest up tomo xx


----------



## highhopes2013

They didnt really say much about how long it will take to go down but yeah I guess it will happen of its own accord. Left one is fine!

It has been a tough and scary day but I did get to see the babies! Both doing well. One is a bit bigger than the other - by 2-3mm.

Not long to go till your otd now. Any more symptoms? X


----------



## jack79

Cool photo! :)
I've just been really hungry and also had a banging headache this afternoon.... xx


----------



## gretarose

Hi Jack, just jumped on and saw your lovely news...that's brilliant!!! Made me smile. Hope you're doing ok today xxx

And Highhopes, sorry to hear you're in pain Hun, hopefully it should settle down. So lovely that you got to see your twins. Take care xxx

I'm doing ok, been on 2 1/2 weeks of Buserilin, going for a scan this morning.









jack79 said:


> Cool photo! :)
> I've just been really hungry and also had a banging headache this afternoon.... xx


----------



## jack79

Good Luck Greta :) Got everything crossed for you. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Good luck Greta! Any idea when ER is likely to be yet? X


----------



## highhopes2013

OTD for u tmrw jack! How u feeling? X


----------



## jack79

I'm ok! Did another test this morning (I'm turning into an addict!!) and it came up positive again :) Hopefully tomo will be the same. Did u have a relaxing day today? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah I rested all day yesterday. Still spotting and cramping a bit so not sure I should go in...?thought it would have cleared up by now.

Done the official test?! Xx


----------



## jack79

OTD & its a bfp! :) :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Yay! Congrats again! I've started vomiting! Feels crap but at least I know the babies are ok x


----------



## jack79

Oh no! Hope it doesn't stick around too long! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Tell me about it! Have u told ure clinic yet? What's your next step? I had to book a six week scan and then they discharged us! X


----------



## jack79

Called the hospital this afternoon. They booked me in for a scan but its not until I'm 7 weeks... I guess they must be busy?! Also got more progesterone and estrogen from the doctor. It's starting to feel more real now! :)

How's the sickness? xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> OTD & its a bfp! :) :)

Sorry Jack I stalked you back over to this thread since I didn't see an update from you on the other one :) 


Where you live do they just say that its positive or do they give you the HCG #?

Either way super happy for you :) I have been waiting for your OTD! :happydance:


----------



## jack79

Hi Brandy

Ill pop back on the other thread later :)

No blood test they just accept the +ve hpt. xx


----------



## highhopes2013

My clinic didnt do a blood test either. Must be a uk thing. 
Had a terrible day yesterday - nausea all day! Finding it hard to eat. Already vom today! Not going to work again - still got pain from my enlarged ovary. Do feel pathetic but just can't face school x


----------



## jack79

I think u are totally doing the right thing! U must take things easy and look after those 2 growing babies! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Slept till midday! The twins are really taking it out of me! X


----------



## jack79

I still have no symptoms...apart from feeling a bit tired and a bit more hungry... x


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> I still have no symptoms...apart from feeling a bit tired and a bit more hungry... x

Thats a bonus :) I made it through this entire pregnancy so far without any morning sickness. My only ailment until 3rd trimester was being sleepy.. Now I cant sleep :( It's some weird payback.


----------



## highhopes2013

Wow brandy you are so lucky to have had no ms! Did you have cramping in your first tri? I'm having some pretty bad cramps during the night. Hoping its just my uterus expanding.

Jack dont worry about a lack of symptoms! Mine started with tiredness and hunger too and then a couple of weeks later nausea kicked in x


----------



## jack79

I've had a bit of cramping too highhopes. Had some during the night last night actually. I haven't been sleeping well and still suffering from nightsweats - not pleasant! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh dear I'm already in a strop with DH! X


----------



## jack79

How come? I have been quite hormonal the past few days and have been grumpy with DH too! x


----------



## highhopes2013

It's stupid! He asked if I wanted breakfast and I said yes and then he proceeded to lay in bed for the next half hour while I sat there feeling hungry and sick! But it's ok now I've had the grump and cried and am over it! He made me pancakes. Damn hormones! X


----------



## highhopes2013

Nice to have a bump buddy! What's your EDD? X


----------



## jack79

At least u got pancakes in the end! :)

My EDD according to an online calculator is 4th Oct! When's urs? 

Do u have a midwife appt booked and next scan? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

My EDD is 9th Sept for 40 weeks but twins arrive early so prob mid aug! 

Been to the GP and they have referred me for antenatal care, just waiting for my first appointment with the midwife. They said it will prob be around the 10 week mark.

How about u? When do u go to the GP? X


----------



## jack79

I went to the gp on thurs to get more progesterone and estrogen...they gave me a no to call to book an appt with the midwife. Dr said to book it for after my scan. Will call on Monday x


----------



## ~Brandy~

High- Nope I didnt have cramping either. Since you have twins ya you will probably go around 36W. 75% of all twins are born before 37W. So right now I kind of feel like I could be a ticking time bomb.


----------



## jack79

That's exciting Brandy!! Not long to go x


----------



## highhopes2013

That time seems to have flown by Brandy...weren't you cycling with us over the summer?! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yep! I was on long protocol that started in June and retrieval was 7/10 with ET 7/15 :) So I was right in the middle.


----------



## highhopes2013

Time really flies! Mind you, this first tri feels like its lasting forever! I've been looking at twin bumps and they get massive!!! It's freaking me out! Looks uncomfortable. How u feeling? X


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> Time really flies! Mind you, this first tri feels like its lasting forever! I've been looking at twin bumps and they get massive!!! It's freaking me out! Looks uncomfortable. How u feeling? X

I have to say I skated through the first and second trimester without being uncomfortable. Like I said I didn't have any pregnancy symptoms the whole time... No morning sickness, no tender breasts, but I was sleepy.

I am paying for all that now though! Every since about 27-28 weeks I started having pregnancy insomnia! I dont sleep more than a couple hours a night no matter what I do. The doctors even gave me a medicine to sleep and I stay awake right through it. 

I have constant back pain so I walk around with a heating pad from chair to chair trying to get comfy.

At week 31 my SPD kicked in and I can barely even walk now. 

I wont sugar coat it for me the 3rd trimester has been a NIGHTMARE! The one true blessing though is it waited till this far along to show up :wacko: My doctor feels that I will deliver by 36W which is only 29 days so I will power through somehow I suppose.

Please dont let my experience frighten you though. Once we have the babies in our arms we will forget all about this :dohh:


----------



## highhopes2013

You poor thing brandy! Sounds like u r having a very tough time at the mo. You were very lucky not to have any symptoms in the first tri! Don't worry, you haven't frightened me too much! Would do anything to keep my babies.

I looked back at my paperwork and discovered that my mc happened at 8+5 with my previous pregnancy. Burst into tears when I realised that I'm 8+5 today. I so hope my babies are holding on.

Jack how are u feeling? Did u and DH celebrate this w/e? X


----------



## jack79

I'm feeling ok...this whole being pregnant experience is really surreal at the moment! Keep thinking 'am i really pregnant?' - can't wait for my scan in a couple of weeks when hopefully it will feel more real :)

Had a relaxing weekend. Felt quite tired - hopefully a sign!

How are you ladies? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Yeah I was too scared to believe it until I had my six week scan. Got my booking appointment with the midwife next Tuesday. It's feeling more real now! Xx


----------



## gretarose

Just wanted to say Congratulations Jack!! Lovely news :happydance:
Hope you're doing ok Highhopes x





jack79 said:


> I'm feeling ok...this whole being pregnant experience is really surreal at the moment! Keep thinking 'am i really pregnant?' - can't wait for my scan in a couple of weeks when hopefully it will feel more real :)
> 
> Had a relaxing weekend. Felt quite tired - hopefully a sign!
> 
> How are you ladies? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks greta. How's your cycle going? X


----------



## jack79

Yes thanks greta. Been thinking of u. Hope ur ok. xxx


----------



## jack79

How r u highhopes? I've been feeling sick!! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Oooo that's a fab sign! Have u actually vomited? I'm going through hungry/nauseous cycles at the mo. And the fatigue is killing me! Think im starting to show. Started wearing maternity trousers omg they are sooo comfy!!! Xx


----------



## jack79

Maternity trousers - brill!
Not been sick just hungry/ nauseous and tired. Felt really off this morning in school :/ It feels rubbish but like u say is a good sign! Xx


----------



## jack79

I feel awful today! :(


----------



## highhopes2013

Why? What's wrong? Is it nausea? X


----------



## jack79

Yes feel constantly sick and drained of life! Cant sleep during the day even tho I'm shattered. Feels like a bad hangover - this is day 4. Didnt think the nausea would last all day! I know I shouldnt moan but I really do feel pretty terrible


----------



## highhopes2013

I know! It's awful isn't it?! I feel guilty moaning but it feels so so bad! I've only actually thrown up twice but feel sick a fair bit. I've found that eating every couple of hours helps. Also rich tea biscuits and lemon sherbet sweets seems to do the trick when I'm feeling nauseous. I have to keep reminding myswlf that its a good sign that im feeling sick! When's your six week scan? Xx


----------



## jack79

My scans a week on tues - I'll be 7+3 weeks by then. Need to buy some boiled sweets. Have been nibbling rich tea biscuits :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I keep some biscuits by my bed - awake up during the night feeling sick sometimes! X


----------



## jack79

I feel sick during the night too!! Roll on 12 weeks! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

It really isn't fun is it?! I've had pretty bad bloating/burping issues too! X


----------



## highhopes2013

How u feeling today? I've got my booking appointment with the midwife tomorrow. Starting to feel a bit excited! X


----------



## jack79

Ive been the same today - keep getting waves of nausea that make me feel like death! The only thing that helps is eating!

That's exciting. Will you get your next scan date tomo too? I called to book my midwife appt today but the hospital didn't call back - they say they'll call you within 4 hrs. They only take calls between 8.30 and 12.00 so will need to try again tomo morning x


----------



## highhopes2013

Think they will refer me for a scan but not sure how long that will take. Hopefully it'll be quicker as its twins?!

Eating def helps with the nausea but I'm worried about piling on the pounds too soon! Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Had my midwife appointment today. Thought I would be excited but I had to fight back tears coz it took me back to my first pregnancy and I kept remembering how excited I was at that time. It was quite a long boring appointment really. Got my nuchal translucency scan booked for feb 26th and meeting a consultant on 27th feb. Hope the babies are safe in there!

How u doing jack?

Greta if u r reading I hope ure cycle is going well x


----------



## jack79

Aww its only natural u'll be feeling a bit anxious. Just keep trying to say positive. It will all be fine this time round :)

Whats a nuchal translucency scan? Sounds posh!

Ive had another awful day. been feeling nauseous all day. Its only starting to let up now. 

Thinking of u greta xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Nuchal translucency scan is where they measure the folds on the baby's neck - it's a Down's syndrome screening scan. Coz of ivf I don't get a dating scan since our dates are so accurate so this is the next scan they do in the first trimester.

I'm having bouts of nausea and crazy hunger pangs! Have eaten SO much today! Just had dinner and I'm hungry again!! Xx


----------



## jack79

How r u feeling highhopes? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

We are in Northern Ireland for a wedding and while it is really nice being away its getting hard hiding the prgnancy what with injections and pills and my growing bump and constant need to pee - we are sharing a cottage with friends!

Your scan must be coming up? X


----------



## louise31

Congratulations ladies on the BFPs!! Its amazing to read brilliant news on this thread. Sorry I have not posted for such long time. Found it quite difficult after failed ivf so tried to stay off the internet! Xx


----------



## jack79

Thanks Louise :) Have u got ur 2nd cycle coming up?

Ive got my scan tomo morning. Feel a bit nervous but overall Im looking forward to it.

Hooe ur having a good time highhopes and that u manage to avoid arousing suspicion!! :)


----------



## louise31

I have my consultant review appointment next Tuesday at St Marys Manchester, but myself and the hubby have been seriously discussing changing clinics. The success rates at Manchester are the poorest success rates that I have seen. Liverpool womens hospital has over 50% success rate for ladies under 35. I contacted LWH today to ask about procedures for changing and I can try and get all my paperwork transferred over but some tests may have to be repeated. I know that this will set me back somewhat but if the outcome is better then I am prepared for a bit of a wait. 3 eggs and only 1 viable embryo was devastating last time... I know it only takes 1. I would have to get rereferred through my docs, but if we did then at least if our final nhs go didnt work we are in the right place to go private. 
What do you ladies think?
Good luck for your scan Jack xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm back from belfast. Was so nice to get away from everything for a bit! Managed to conceal being pregnant and injections etc thankfully. Got a private scan booked for tomorrow evening coz I'm getting anxious and can't wait till the nhs one at the end of feb.

Jack how was your scan? Hope all is good xx

Louise so nice to hear from you! If you aren't happy with your current clinic I would change clinics...you will always wonder what if otherwise. And like you say they have a better success rate. So do you get 3 goes on the nhs? Wow that is so lucky! We only got one!!! Good luck for your consultant appointment xx


----------



## jack79

Hey ladies

Had my scan yest and all looked perfect :)

However had a bit of a scare during the night as I passed a clot (quite small) and panicked that I had passed my little embryo :( Not a nice thing to be worrying about in the middle of the night! Phoned the hospital and they just said try not to worry and that unless there was more bleeding it should be fine.

Xxx


----------



## jack79

Highhopes thats exciting about u getting another scan. How much is it costing u?

Louise I agree with highhopes - move clinic if it makes u feel better. Go with your gut instinct. Good luck x


----------



## highhopes2013

How u feeling now jack? Any more bleeding? Hope u r taking it easy. Was it an internal scan? I had some bleeding after my internal exam and scan at 8 weeks and passed a clot too. They said it was just coz things for disturbed in there. It all settled down by the next day and there has been no more spotting since.

Glad the scan went well!

My private scan is costing £75 plus an additional £30 coz it is two babies. Feeling v nervous! Vomited again this morning so Somethibg must be going ok in there! X


----------



## jack79

Yeah everythings settled down so I'm sure it's all fine :) No more spotting and no cramping. So bloated just now though - look at least 4 months pregnant!!

Good luck for scan - I'm sure it will be fine xx


----------



## louise31

Thanks ladies...
Well I have gone with my gut instinct and been to the docs to get the ball rolling with transferring my funding over to Liverpool Womens Hospital. I contacted the Hewitt Centre at Liverpool and they have advised me that it shouldn't be too difficult to transfer clinics and shouldnt take too long as I have already got my funding for NHS. I have 1 more NHS funded cycle. There should be no probs transferring my info and test results over to them. I should expect to hear something within 6 - 8 weeks. I am keeping my consultant apointment with St Marys Manchester as I want to hear what they have to say and what they think went wrong with my last IVF cycle. I am feeling quite positive about starting a fresh at Liverpool so I am keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well for my next cycle whenever that may be xx


----------



## jack79

Good stuff Louise :) Glad u've decided to transfer. I do think thats the best decision. Keep us posted on how things progress. xx

How was ur scan highhopes? Xx


----------



## louise31

Hope you are ok and your bleeding stopped Jack - must have been a bit scary to say the least xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Sounds very positive Louise!

My scan was amazing...well worth the £. Both babies are doing great with strong heartbeats and good sized sacs. They are non-identical with their own placenta each. One was kicking and punching and wriggling away and the other was lying on its side chilling out! Will post a pic when I log onto my laptop. They are measuring ahead - one was 12 weeks on thurs and the other was 11+4. Got my nhs scan on weds morning can't wait to see them again! Xx


----------



## jack79

Awww that's fantastic highhopes!! Bet u r over the moon. Sounds like one is going to be full of energy and the other a lot more laidback! :) 

I have my midwife appt on friday and assume I will get my scan date then. If its too far off I might book a private scan too, just for reassurance x


----------



## highhopes2013

I would def recommend a private scan! Mine cost £75 + £30 for extra baby and it was £ well spent. Had a good 10-15 min staring at the babies!

I got my scan date when I went to see the midwife too. How r u feeling? Any symptoms yet? Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> Sounds very positive Louise!
> 
> My scan was amazing...well worth the £. Both babies are doing great with strong heartbeats and good sized sacs. They are non-identical with their own placenta each. One was kicking and punching and wriggling away and the other was lying on its side chilling out! Will post a pic when I log onto my laptop. They are measuring ahead - one was 12 weeks on thurs and the other was 11+4. Got my nhs scan on weds morning can't wait to see them again! Xx

Hi! You might already know this but it came as quite a shock to me :) If you have 2 sacs and 2 placentas and the babies are the same gender you still have a 20-30% that your DI/DI twins are still identical and not fraternal. There is only a few ways to confirm that they are in fact frats...

at birth if they are male and female duh not Idents
at birth they dont look anything alike they are not idents


I wasnt aware of this fact until my specialist poined it out to me. I had multiple eggs transferred but we currrently have no way of knowing if the eggs that transferred took or if once he transferred one split and mad 2 completely seperate sacs ;) So since we have both girls we will have them tested at birth for DNA to find out if they are frats or idents... Unless of course their hair color or such is different.

Forgot to add there is actually a thread in the multiples section about this. One of the girls had her twins that she thought were frats tested and they were actually Idents.


----------



## jack79

I didn't know that brandy - always assumed they'd be non-identical since 2 separate eggs were transferred. But makes sense.

I'm still feeling nauseous and really tired all the time. This week in school was a struggle! Have had quite a few twinges in my abdomen today actually. Its amazing when u read of all the changes that are going on inside u isnt it?! Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

jack79 said:


> I didn't know that brandy - always assumed they'd be non-identical since 2 separate eggs were transferred. But makes sense.
> 
> I'm still feeling nauseous and really tired all the time. This week in school was a struggle! Have had quite a few twinges in my abdomen today actually. Its amazing when u read of all the changes that are going on inside u isnt it?! Xx

Yes! Plus everyones experiences for the side effects can be so different. I was fortunate not to have 90% of the pregnancy related effects during tri 1 and 2... All I ever had was the fatigue... That kicked in almost immediately and hung around till 2nd trimester.


----------



## highhopes2013

No way brandy I did not know that! Just figured since each was in its own sac they were non identical. The sonographer said they were dcda and she saw the lamda sign whatever that means?!


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> No way brandy I did not know that! Just figured since each was in its own sac they were non identical. The sonographer said they were dcda and she saw the lamda sign whatever that means?!

All twin pregnancies they tend to diagnose as DCDA if they have 2 sacs and 2 placentas.. Theres actually many doctors that doesnt believe in the 20% chance or even will entertain you with the conversation. But I have heard and seen it happen on here so I know it does lol. I asked 1 of my doctors and he looked at me like I was talking greek but the other one engaged in the conversation and actually confirmed that it could and does happen.

Here is something I found. If they are b/g twins you're golden and will know they are frats lol

*when there is no placental fusion, two seperate placental sites may be seen 
a finding of two different genders for each twin is a definitive feature for a dizygotic pregnancy which in turn will invariably mean a DCDA pregnancy.
If the twins are of the same gender then it is extremely difficult if not impossible to determine if they are monozygotic or dizygotic on ultrasound.*


The source is an ultrasound medical site https://radiopaedia.org/articles/dichorionic-diamniotic-twin-pregnancy


----------



## highhopes2013

Thanks for the info! I guess if they are same sex we will have them tested.


----------



## highhopes2013

Jack I didnt realise u were at school this week - when's half term for u? I'm dreading going back tomorrow, been so tired!


----------



## jack79

I had half term the week before but it was ruined by me feeling awful! :( 

Last week was a stuggle in school - felt really tired and demotivated all week. Left early most days.

Hope next weeks ok for u. Try to take it easy where u can x


----------



## highhopes2013

Had a pretty crappy day today. Lunch with the inlaws which is boring at the best of times but I ended up sitting in front of a radiator and got so hot I thought I was going to faint! Went outside for some fresh air and burst into tears!!! And the food isn't sitting well either, have been terribly bloated and gassy ever since. If this is a sign of things to come I'm in for a tough pregnancy!


----------



## highhopes2013

Hope you have a better week at work next week. Keep leaving early if u can xx


----------



## jack79

I empathise highhopes - I've had a rough day too :( Been feeling horrendous all afternoon and this evening - the nausea seems to have gotten worse and I just feel so so tired all the time. I think dh is getting fed up of running about after me all the time! 

I hope u feel better too. For both of our sakes I really hope we start to feel better after the first trimester. I don't know how I'll cope otherwise!! :(


----------



## jack79

Sorry for moaning!! I know I should probably try to sound more grateful to be pregnant after all this time. But right now I feel so awful and can't see past that!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Know exactly how u feel! I always feel guilty when I moan coz I am truly grateful to be pregnant at last but it is just so tough! Hang in there...it's meant to get easier in the second trimester. X


----------



## jack79

I've had a bit of spotting today :( Keeping an eye on it and praying it doesn't get any worse...


----------



## highhopes2013

Is it brownish? Coz that's usually old blood and nothing to worry about. When I had spotting when I was pregnant the first time I went straight to a&e! I guess this isn't your first bout of spotting and you've had a scan so it is prob fine. Keep an eye on it though and if u get worried call a dr/midwife. Tommys do a midwife phone line where u can speak to a midwife immediately. I've used them before-really nice. https://www.tommys.org/


----------



## jack79

Thanks...feeling a bit worried and teary...it doesn't seem to be getting worse and yes its brown and quite watery. I'm hoping that maybe the progesterone pessaries are irritating my cervix. Will see how it goes over night. Have a midwife appt on friday. Will check out the tommy website - good to know xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Everything that I've read says that brown is nothing to worry about. Spotting is very common in the first trimester. Try to relax-easier said than done I know. Do whatever will put your mind at rest. I went to a&e with abdo pains in week 8 and they scanned me so I got to see my babies! If u need to go to a&e don't be afraid to go xx


----------



## jack79

If I'm still spotting tomo I'll cal the EPU at the hospital and hopefully get a scan.

On top of the stress over spotting and feeling like death the past few days I'm also worrying about work and the fact that I might need to take time off. I know I need to put myself first but I feel pressure to be at work and teach effectively when I'm there (which I'm not finding easy at all).

The joys!!


----------



## louise31

Hope you are ok Jack! I am sure you will be. Take care of yourself and try not to worry about school. Things always tick over when you are there or not... You need to give yourself some time to relax :coffee::hugs:


----------



## highhopes2013

How are u jack? How's the spotting? Xx


----------



## jack79

The spotting seems to have settled. Took the day off to rest and despite doing anything I'm now exhausted. Will check in properly tomo x


----------



## highhopes2013

Glad u took the day off. Keep resting xx


----------



## highhopes2013

Had my 12 week scan yesterday...can't believe we made it this far! So relieved! Both babies are doing well. Baby A is slightly bigger than the normal range and baby B is within normal. Both were wriggling and kicking away!

Are u ok jack? Xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

highhopes2013 said:


> Had my 12 week scan yesterday...can't believe we made it this far! So relieved! Both babies are doing well. Baby A is slightly bigger than the normal range and baby B is within normal. Both were wriggling and kicking away!
> 
> Are u ok jack? Xx

Congratulations that is awesome :)


----------



## highhopes2013

How u feeling brandy? Know you r on labour watch!


----------



## jack79

That's brilliant highhopes :) So happy for u xxx

I'm doing ok. The spotting stopped so hopefully all is fine. I called the hospital on tuesday they said if i was still spotting the next day to call back but since it stopped i didn't bother.

Just watching one born every minute! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm scared that I will get freaked out if I watch that show! Glad the spotting has stopped. Take it easy xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I told my work colleagues on Friday. Had such a sweet response! Cheers, claps and hugs! They are all very excited at the prospect of twins. Been maternity clothes shopping today but returning empty handed. There's hardly anything in the shops! Better stuff online.


----------



## jack79

That's a lovely response from ur work colleagues :)

How did u get on shopping online? Xx


----------



## highhopes2013

I've ordered a few bits online. New look is reasonably priced. Mothercare has a few good bits too. There is some nice stuff out there but I'm not looking to spend a fortune.


----------



## jack79

How are you highhopes? I cant believe I'm 10 wks pregnant!! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

I'm ok thanks. Have outgrown all my clothes and freaking out a bit about my changing body shape! But then I've always had food and weight issues and worked very hard to stay slim so I was always going to find piling on pregnancy pounds hard to deal with. Still paranoid that something will go wrong...don't think that feeling will go away till the babies are in my arms! Had my downs test results back and both babies are low risk thankfully.

10 weeks is fab! Any sign of a bump yet? I found the weeks started to fly from about week 8 onwards. I'm nearly 14 weeks!!! Xxx


----------



## highhopes2013

Have you had your booking appointment yet? Have you for your 12 week scan booked in? Xx


----------



## jack79

Try not to worry about putting on weight highhopes - I'm sure u r looking beautiful! :) 

Glad to hear the Downs test came back low risk.

And as for worrying, I think its only natural to worry throughout pregnancy- particularly after a loss. But ur little babies sound like they r absolutely fine. Happy and healthy :) so try not to worry too much. I'm the same though!!

I have my scan a wk on friday. Hope it comes round quickly.

I had a really rough day yesterday. Was out with dh and felt so sick whilst he was driving on windy country roads - ended up vomiting out of the car window then again over and over at the side of the road when he pulled up! It was horrendous! I thought that it was travel sickness that had triggered it, but then was up again during the night being sick again. I really hope this isnt the start of a vomiting phase! Dont think I could cope! :(


----------



## highhopes2013

Oh that sounds awful!!! Although...every time I vomited I kinda felt a bit happy too because I knew the babies were ok. It's a good sign! Have u tried hard boiled sweets? I always carry them with me and they seem to help when I'm feeling sick.

I'm going to try to embrace the curves - some of my new maternity clothes have arrived yay! Have also ordered a few more bits. New look has loads on its website and is very reasonable.

Oooo good luck for Friday! I couldn't stop laughing when I saw our babies moving around! It's an amazing moment xx


----------

